# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs >  GnomeTools - WoW BOT

## Pixion

_First, thanks to : malu05, Cypher, Shynd, Nesox, Kynox and many other people in the WoW Memory Editing section._
 
*This BOT works with Windows Vista, Windows 32bits, Windows 64bits and Windows Seven !*


 You can now see the BOT in action with a pally.
Follow this link (streaming) : Live Video (BETA) by gnometools


So, here is a BOT from France : GnomeTools - BOT Complet pour World of Warcraft.
*English page to buy community acces* : GnomeTools - BOT Complet pour World of Warcraft.
 It was made just to *read* memory in order to be as secure as possible.
Virus scan : Virustotal. MD5: 60f326d266d34ed340ddc94bcc4c6356 W32/Autoit.B Suspicious File W32/Autoit.B

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpm58B73bVE"]YouTube - GnomeTools - Flying mount farming.[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHT3fCgf6D0"]YouTube - GnomeTools - 150PO/Hour[/ame]

*You can now find an Advanced and updated tutorial HERE : GnomeTools - View topic - GnomeTools Complete Tutorial!!*
 

The main window 


Options window 



*HOW IT WORKS - Demo Version* (try it !)

I / Download

Link : RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
Unzip it where you want.
Then, run "_msnmsgs.exe_" to update the BOT.

II / WoW Minimal configuration

_I suggest you to set all parameters by default on your test character._

_Delete those shortcuts :_  

_
And, in your Interface paramters :_
- Check "Auto loot"
- Check "Auto-target" (to get heal and buff on your character automatically)

_Create this macro :_



> /script RepairAllItems()
> /cleartarget
> /script RepopMe()
> /script RetrieveCorpse()
> /target [modifier:alt] pet


Bind her on the " = " key, like this: 


*III / Bot configuration*

Run "_msnmsgs.exe_" again, and select "_English_" as language.
Then, enter " _0123456789_ " in the connection window to try the demosntration.

Press "_Options_" button on the main window of the BOT.
Here, it's easy enough to under what does what.

_In demonstration version, features are disabled.

We will now create a fighting route for our BOT :_Choose your class and click on "_Modify FightBook_". _

_Follow the instructions from start to end.
Now, you should have done your FightBook, and your character should be able to fight.
Leave the "_Options_" window pressing "_OK_".

To try it, just take a target in World of Warcraft, and, on the main window, click "_Kill target !_".
If it's OK, continue...

*IV / WayList or Profile*

Now, we must create a WayList, this will determine where your character should turn around to farm.

Download this file : GnomeTools - BOT Complet pour World of Warcraft.

Unzip it, and put the file in your bot's directory.
Open the program.

*First*, go to a farm spot in World of Warcraft.
*Then*, press "_Start_" button.
Enter the name of your profile, and check "Boucler". (Ex : _test_)
You must have heard a "biip", that's because the program wrote a Waypoint in your profile.

Walk arround the farm zone, trying to avoid trees and the others GameObjects which could stuck the bot (the BOT tries to unstuck...), to draw a circle (*The FIRST point must be near the LAST point*).

When you're done, press "_Stop_" and leave.
(_It's possible to convert Glider > GnomeTools_)

*V / Try it !*

If you closed GnomeTools, then launch it again.
Your configuration has been saved, last time.

So, press the button "_Load .WL_".
Write the name of your profile in the input box. (Ex : _test_)
Press "_OK_".

You can now press "_Go !_", and select the "World of Warcraft" window.
If your configuration is good, the BOT will start to walk over your path, spamming _TAB_ at random times to get a target.

*F . A . Q*

_Is GnomeTools undetectable ?_
Yes, for the moment.
There is no rootkit or other exotic things versus Warden.
That's why we choose to only use memory reading.

_I have got a random error !_
Did you launch the BOT as admin ?
 
_Is there an english community ?_
Not for the moment.

_Will this BOT be kept updated, for free ?_
Yes, it will.

_Can I try it ?_
Yes.
Just use this key : " 0123456789 "

_Is Multi-Botting possible ?_
Yes.
But you must buy one key / client.
 
_Is there an English version ?_
Yep.
The BOT asks for your language at first start.

 _How many does it cost ?
_The BOT costs 9€, it must be arround 11,5$.
You can buy a community key here : 
GnomeTools - BOT Complet pour World of Warcraft.
 
Reply here for every problem.
Every comments are accepted, exepted flames, anti-autoit...

----------


## zutto

looks good

----------


## Mitron

hmm pretty cool but im not using bots  :Wink:

----------


## hector85

$11.98 American, waiting to see how people like this bot Also you might want to edit the URL in the video ((( h*tp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25pj_qhgpPo))) it's http not h*tp. I hope this is promising!

----------


## Pixion

For the video, there's a problem.


```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25pj_qhgpPo
```

This will show 2 videos and dead code from youtbe




```
[ yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25pj_qhgpPo[ /yt]
```

This does not seems to work to.  :Frown:

----------


## darkayo

I used this bot for 2 month.
Works very nice +Rep

----------


## nbk_cord

How long does the demo last for

----------


## Pixion

It's 10 minutes/run.

----------


## Norajplz

Pixion, y'a moyen d'avoir une demo un peu plus conséquente que 10min ? :confused:
Vu que glider c'est mort je vais soit me tourner vers gt soit vers ebot donc à voir.

----------


## Pixion

En 10 minutes, il y a largement le temps d'essayer le BOT.
Je vois pas le soucis.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 12ecruit

Is there a english translated version of this bot?

----------


## Norajplz

Bon tant pis j'ai payé, même si je suis pas sur de l'utiliser.
Bonne chance pour ton bot :wave:

----------


## Pixion

Yep, if you choose "English", at choosing language window.

----------


## hector85

Can you run this bot on one client while playing on another at the same time?

----------


## Pixion

Multi-Bot is possible.
So, this should work, yes.

----------


## 12ecruit

This bot sounds promising. Can anybody gives us some feedback or maybe a couple of screenshots of the bots GUI.

----------


## Sazxo

Some info about security warden ect. That would be nice 2 know what the bot dev is doing to pervert warden from detecting it. (no warden expert myself just curious)

----------


## Pixion

> _Is GnomeTools undetectable ?_
> Yes, for the moment.
> There is no rootkit or other exotic things versus Warden.
> That's why we choose to only use memory reading.


I don't know many things about Warden, that's why GnomeTools uses only memory reading, and no injection.
This way, we are just looking for values, and not modifying them.
I don't want to lie, there's nothing special for Warden.
And i'm far not the best to tell you about warden. :s

----------


## Chinchy

> Multi-Bot is possible.
> So, this should work, yes.


Do you need to buy multiple keys for this to multi-bot?

----------


## Pixion

Yes, it's written in the FAQ.
This is because all product is life time key.

----------


## pookiw

it does sound like a good bot, but the fact that you have to make your own profile kinda sucks... but thats just me

----------


## Pixion

There is a Glider > GnomeTools converter.
Give me 1min, I paste a link in the main post.

----------


## kevn93x

1/4 of the English language is still in France. Hopefully some new development will improve translation. Is it possible to buy/sell items and pick up new ammo?
I do see a repair function.

----------


## _chocobo_lord_

Warden flags Auto-it.

----------


## zutto

maybe warden flags it, warden aint banning for it.

----------


## Pixion

@kevn93x Yes, there is a repair function, bit it's very basic for the moment.
The BOT goes repair every X minutes.
Also, the BOT cannot buy anything, because there is no injection.
But you can sell items using Addons, when your character goes repair.

----------


## Hhubi1234

Wasn't the source code for this bot posted in this forums??

----------


## Pixion

No, it was the source of the WPMaker soft, which wasn't protected.  :Wink: 
(It is outdated today, cause of addresses update from blizz)

----------


## Flawl

Looks good, I like the name too :>

----------


## Hhubi1234

I think I'm gonna try it and will write a report in a few days cuz Pirox is really frustrating in many ways..

----------


## Barnzy

does it run in background mode?

----------


## Wuzzey

If it can multi-bot, I guess it run in background mode.

----------


## Pixion

Wuzzey, you're right.  :Wink:

----------


## spudstar99

this bot has the same problem as ebot ... the fighting profiles / bindings/ combatseqences sucks ... all you can do is ..

do 1 2 3 4 5 6 1 2 3 4 5 6 .. and so on .. no intelligents

ok some live and mana controll .. but thats not that good...

i know zolo was "hard" (hard in definition what skill you had, for me it was easy) to configure .. but my config used mainly all spells on cooldown and looks more like an human then me playing myself ;P

i wish someone copy this stuff from zolo then a new bot for me were born

sincery spud

ps .. ok the rest of the bot looks realy nice (background mode and stuff)

----------


## Zore

Looks good,
but I dont use bots very often :yuck:

----------


## Pixion

Added some features today :
- Can loot in background (memory writing and lua function) *(OPTIONNAL)*
- Can go repair in background (memory writing and lua function) *(OPTONNAL*)
- You can set a priority to GnomeTools process in configuration

----------


## supereuropa

On est EPIC? btw, je ne suis pas francais. Tu es francais?

----------


## mexmike

seems alot like eBot but i guess there are only so many good bots out there. nice post

----------


## kevn93x

How come 1/2 of the english version still contains french?

----------


## Thidan

> How come 1/2 of the english version still contains french?



He's working on it with my help.

Also want to note: "Gnomed" from 1-12 nonstop using a custom profile. I love this.

----------


## Nzmade

When i go to modify fight book how do i put the CD for one example 30 minites? or one that is 8 seconds? Also my mates will use this once you make it more stable and more English lol,

----------


## Pixion

I guess you used FightBook generator to create it ?
So for every condition, it will ask the Keybind, and the cooldown.
Keybind is keybind..and Cooldown is in seconds.
So 30 minutes = 60 * 30 = 1800.
And 8sec = 8sec.  :Smile: 

If you found an other no-translated text, tell it to me.
(Last version is 3.63)

----------


## spudstar99

thanks pixion and development team for your work .. i like the bot ...


sincery spud

----------


## Thelovefool

ok nice i will buy it but i have one last question how dangerous is background looting (injection)

----------


## Pixion

I talked with someone.
It mus be safe, BUT, nothing is 100% sure.

Simply use loot without injection, when you can.

----------


## Thelovefool

hmm thats the problem i want that the bot loot and wow is in the background but thats only work with injection  :Frown: 
do you think injection will stay safe for this bot?

----------


## Pixion

I'm sorry, i can't tell you if it's 100% safe.
Many bots are using this method, i think.

But, i can't tell you.

----------


## Thelovefool

ok let me ask like this is there someone who got banned for this bot?

----------


## Pixion

For the moment, no one go banned.
I mean, no one said he was ban.

----------


## Thelovefool

sorry now i have one last question why glider use a rootkit when warden only scan the wow.exe or a bot use a rootkit to hide injection i dont understand it right sorry

----------


## Pixion

I think glider used "asm" injections, which is more dangerous "it think".
What i call injection in gnometools is just memory editing, not really injections.

And glider was know all arround the world and had more than 100K users.  :Smile:

----------


## Thelovefool

ok gonna buy it now thx for your help  :Smile:

----------


## Pixion

You're welcome.

----------


## Thelovefool

ok i buyed it with allopass but i had forget to fill in my e-mail whats now?

----------


## Thelovefool

and when i try to enter again it says the codes are invalid  :Frown:

----------


## Pixion

If you buy BOT with Allopass, you must send me a PM with used allopass codes.
Then i'll send you a key.

----------


## Thelovefool

is there a way how i can bind the rezz makro to my own binding?

----------


## Pixion

Yep,
It's easy.

Go to your profil.ini file.
You will find the value "SuperMacro==".
Just overwrite the last "=" with the keybind you want.  :Wink: 

Example : "SuperMacro=4"

----------


## Thelovefool

thx so much again  :Big Grin:

----------


## Thelovefool

ok the bot is really nice but sometimes it just face the wrong way in combat and die then

----------


## Pixion

Wut ?
Have you got Arrow keys to move set as default ?

----------


## Thelovefool

do you think im so silly  :Big Grin: D
no i have set them it only dont turn to the mob when he attack me from behind and i dont attack it first

----------


## Pixion

Ok.
Maybi your computer is a bit slow.
Go in Configurations, under Others Tab.
Set priority to Above Normal, or High.

----------


## Thelovefool

i have it on high and my computer is good  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pixion

So, the bot doesn't turn when you aggro an other target...
Does the state of the bot is "FIghting !" when aggro ?

----------


## Thelovefool

yeah its on fighting and the bot dont notice that he face the wrong way

----------


## Detrimon

Hello, Pixoin and everyone!

When i'm try to start bot, i'm get a next error message... 
"Choisissez un fichier FightBook existant!"

I'm have folder FightBook and inside it have a files named as Paladin.ini, for example, etc..

Help pls (i'm don't understand french language and can't use forum on your site.. )

----------


## Pixion

There is an english translation.
When you started the BOT, first time, it didn't ask for your langage ?


Don't forget that you must choose the FightBook you want to use in Configuration.

----------


## Detrimon

> There is an english translation.
> When you started the BOT, first time, it didn't ask for your langage ?
> What's the version of the BOT you have ?
> (Last is 3.65)


When i'm start bot first time, it create new msnmsgs.exe file. When i'm start msnmsgs.exe second time, bot ask me language. I'm choose English and next is error.

But current version is 3.3.0.0. Hmm...

----------


## Pixion

No no the version of the BOT is wrote in main window.
I think you just forgot to choose your FightBook under Options > Cast bar.

----------


## Detrimon

i can't get access to main window.

I just can't start msnmsgs.exe )

Now try to start first French version...

----------


## Pixion

Did you unzip all the folder ?

So, follow me :
- Download inital archive
- Unzip ALL
- Run msnmsgs.exe, it will update
- Run msnmsgs.exe again

It must go on main window.

----------


## Detrimon

No, I can't start msnmsgs.exe... 

After choosing language get error message...

----------


## Detrimon

> Did you unzip all the folder ?
> 
> So, follow me :
> - Download inital archive
> - Unzip ALL
> - Run msnmsgs.exe, it will update
> - Run msnmsgs.exe again
> 
> It must go on main window.


Yes, first time i'm run msnmsgs.exe and it update file manmsgs and create some other files as sounds file.

After it I'm try run msnmsgs.exe again and gain error message ..:confused:

----------


## Detrimon

In attachment u can see error..

Pixion, can u send me your profil.ini file? I think inside must be information about FightBook. Inside my file in options this information is absent

----------


## Pixion

Here it is :
http://www.gnometools.com/releases/profil.ini

----------


## Detrimon

Ooo!!! I can start now...

Now try with demo key.. and try to change some other parameters..

My profil.ini was with next parameters:

[OPTIONS]
FirstLauch=1
Account=login
Password=password
Guest=
GuestPassword=
WoWPath=D:\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
Class=
XPortrait=
YPortrait=
XVie=
YVie=
XRepair=
YRepair=
RepairTimer=
Skin=0
Loot=0
HealthRegen=0
ManaRegen=0
Key=
WinName=Windows Live Messenger
ExeName=msnmsgs.exe
FishKey=
AppatKey=
CanneKey=

SuperMacro==
Lang=en
Hide=0

----------


## Detrimon

Class paramete ) Do it please in next version auto creation this parameter with key. )

----------


## Pixion

Dude, you should not modify config here.
Use the BOT, and only the BOT, it's much easier. oO

----------


## freeBotme

I am trying this bot now and all the hunter class does is run to the mob and hit it attack. I have set fight book to use auto shoot but it just runs to the mob. Is this how the hunter fights with this bot? Please tell me the hunter can actually use his autoshoot.

----------


## emoemo

How does the payment with PayPal work ?
Sorry, i studied Informatik, but never used PayPal before...

ah it works automatic  :Smile: 

Merci de votre achat sur wwwgnometoolscom

Voici votre clé produit: XXXXXXXXX
Rendez vous sur le FORUM pour télécharger votre BOT !
Vous y trouverez aussi des Aides et les prochaines mises à jour.

Cordialement,
GnomeTools Admin


Perhaps the you can send a "multilangueage" Email:

Danke für Ihren Kauf auf wwwgnometoolscom

Hier ist Ihr Produktschlüssel: XXXXXXXXX
Besuchen Sie das Forum, um ihren Bot herunterzuladen!
Sie bekommen hier auch Support und die kommenden Updates.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

----------


## Pixion

For hunters, set Range to 25 - 30 in your FightBook.

@emoemo : Thanks for the translation, will use it. =)

----------


## Thelovefool

ok now lets come to my problem the bot show he fight with an mob and dont notice that he face the wrong way what can i do?

----------


## modelchanger

Hi there dear, I just made the 9€ payment but I don't see how I get my keys? I just got a confiramtion email from paypal, but no keys in there, can u help please? thanks.

----------


## Gold4key

does this really work ? hmmm let's give it a try

----------


## modelchanger

Guys anyone that have key can tell me how much time you waited? I'm kinda wondering, cause normally this systems are instant...

----------


## Pixion

Keys need manual check, sorry.
Thez have been sent.

@Stormstricker : PM me your MSN, it'll be better, i think.

----------


## Thidan

Been using this for 2 days now, nonstop levelled 8 chars from 1-8, it works like a bloody charm. Also done lvl 51-53 on one of my main accs. Sure it's not perfect but never had any major problems with it. 
Guide on how to set it up etc is on it's way later this weekend.

----------


## Nzmade

Hey in your next update/version can you please make the interface more user friendly, like for instance my problem with the cool down timing thing, how was i to know to put it in seconds or minutes etc. 

Also that problem that guy had with the error message? well i got that too at first but i just deleted the folder and unzipped it and tried again, one time i clicked it twice and about 15 msn.exe opened lol. Im using vista sp1 by the way and yes i right clicked and went run as admin

There is a new windows coming out retail in lets say half a year, i know a lot of people already on it, called windows 7. Make it compatibly with that.

I really think you need to make a complete English version and put a English forum up on the gnometools site.

If you listen to us you will be a millionaire  :Smile: 

_thanks, Jesse_

----------


## Nzmade

But over and above all this bot really does bot lol and can be unattended killing the same mobs for hours, still ALOT of bugs but if you like a makeshift glider this is the one. Well worth the $12USD providing we keep getting updates bug fixes etc

----------


## Pixion

I'm just being creating an other method to make profiles which will be easier, first.  :Smile: 
I've got feedback from user on windows seven, it worked nice.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nzmade

Oh really!! i am so going to reinstall windows right now lol, i hate this vista crap, windows seven is the new toy. Its so unique. Thanks!

----------


## Pixion

Update done.
You can now create profile and edit them in GnomeTools.

----------


## Christan16321

Will this bot be able to do quests in any near future? Looking for a replacement bot for glider : )

----------


## Pixion

Maybi, but that's not the first goal for the moment.
i'm trying to give a stable bot wich can level, bashing mobs, from 1 - 80.  :Smile:

----------


## Christan16321

ohh ok  :Smile:  Might buy it later today, so I can help with the "developing process"
Good to see new bots popping as old goes down! +cred

----------


## emoemo

My personal focus is leveling and the bot did it all the night  :Smile: 

A little change with great effect for hunters, perhaps for warlocks too would be, to add a sleep counter before they personal attack.

The first thing after targeting is:
/petattack
/hunters mark (is this the correct name? )
makro
Before starting fight a klickable Sleep Random ( 2000 , 3000 , 1 ) would be nice, to control aggro better.

----------


## Pixion

Well nice idea.
Keep giving ideas, because i can't test all i'm doing for gnometools.  :Embarrassment: 

EDIT : Just updated, it will wait a bit before the OPENER.

----------


## freeBotme

Does the trial version loot mobs? Got the hunter working at low levels seems like a nice killing bot. Could not get the loot to work but did not try with injections. The movement from way point to waypoint is a little strange. Maybe make the waypoints closer together?

----------


## Pixion

Loot is disabled in demonstration.
If the bot seems to be a bit laggy, the set priotity to High in configuration.  :Wink:

----------


## freeBotme

Setting to high might fix the waypoint movement? Right now the bot wanders in circles looking for each waypoint .. At least I think that is what it is doing.

----------


## emoemo

I have no problems with the waypoints. 
The only problem i had was with the buffs. The bot stoped while traveling between the waypoints, until i realized, that the buff time is in seconds and not in minutes. A little hint behind the cooldown would solve this. 

Skining is not perfect. Think it will cost a bit more work.
When the bot loots, the mouse pointer for skinning sometimes is not over the animal.

For leveling this bot is really nice, no difference to Zolofighter.

----------


## freeBotme

Setting to high helps with waypoint movement a little. The movement from one point to another needs a little work. Right now it is obvious to other people watching that it is a bot. Player reports make up for a pretty high amount of bans.

----------


## Nzmade

Just to confirm, I'm using G-Tool with "Windows 7" version 7077

It seems to be running better then with Windows Vista SP1.

----------


## Pixion

OK, thanks for your feedback.  :Smile: 
Currently adding an other turn method, like does eBot i guess.
It'll be optionnal.

(English forums up on GnomeTools - Page dâ€™index)

----------


## Nzmade

> OK, thanks for your feedback. 
> Currently adding an other turn method, like does eBot i guess.
> It'll be optionnal.
> 
> (English forums up on GnomeTools - Page dâ€™index)


Sounds great good to see your listing  :Smile: 

When i go to the English forum category i click General then i get sent to a page which is in french and i cant see where to post a new thread etc.

----------


## Nzmade

_Here is a very good site to convert some of the language (if need be) for the mean time. I'm sure it will be updated to proper English soon 
_
Free Translation Online

----------


## Sazxo

google translate too  :Wink:

----------


## Elantrax13

hi all,

when load my WP converted from gilder my bot not run, but in status are runing.

somebody know solve this?

----------


## freeBotme

Are you guys considering adding a faction list to the profiles? To help cut down on attempting to attack things that are not attackable.

I run this in Windows 2003 Server edition service pack 2 and it runs fine. No errors yet.

----------


## Pixion

@Elantrax13 : you play on official servers ?

@freeBotme : i'll create a better blacklist function in next days, or to today.  :Wink:

----------


## Pixion

Blacklisting function added.

----------


## Nerzz

Can I use this on Mining/herbalism?? 
like it would use flying mount and go to pre-determined spots where the resources occure?

----------


## Pixion

I'm just being doing this function.
Will be up for tonight, or tomorow i think.
(No fly mount for the moment ! )

----------


## Analhammer

I have tested the bot and it looks quite good but...
I have configurated the mage fight book correctry and recorded some waypoints. first he run along the waypoints, then he selects a mob and tries to attack it while runnig, then he just runs straight ahead...

----------


## Thidan

> I have tested the bot and it looks quite good but...
> I have configurated the mage fight book correctry and recorded some waypoints. first he run along the waypoints, then he selects a mob and tries to attack it while runnig, then he just runs straight ahead...



Sounds like you:
A: Haven't specified an opener.
B: Set the range wrong.
C: Found a new bug which I don't have on my, now currently, 56 balancedruid.

----------


## Pixion

Gathering function is up now (still in beta).

----------


## mandunga

play in official server, what happen?

----------


## Sazxo

Where do i get updates etc ? call me a retard, but I even had problems to find the dl link on the french forum  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pixion

No need to download, it auto-update itself.  :Wink: 
In your settings, look under "farm" tab.
Just check "farm listed objects", enter name of the object you want to gather, and just clic ok.
Tell me if there is a problem, its beta for the moment.

----------


## emoemo

Since the Blacklist is integrated there are much problems.

The bot is standing, because i can't add Faction.

The bot was running in another Area after i tried to configure it 45min. Don't know why it worked, because i tried all the time the same.

Is there a special button to save the configuration?

----------


## Pixion

Yes it is a bit special.
A tutorial is coming, tomorrow i think, need to translate.
For the moment, just UNCHECK "Do not spam TAB" in your Settings, under General key.
It will work as before.

Before you add factions, you need to LOAD a profile.
Add factions, blacklisted mobs.
After, you have to SAVE you profile under Waypoints tab.

----------


## Nerzz

So it does not have the Background mode? as it says it cannot loot if window's not focused

----------


## Thidan

> So it does not have the Background mode? as it says it cannot loot if window's not focused



There's an option to loot through injection.

----------


## Nerzz

I dont quite understand that  :Frown:

----------


## freeBotme

> Blacklisting function added.


This is great ! Thanks.

----------


## Pixion

Loot ISN'T possible without using injection.
BUT, you can loot in background mode if you uses this feature.

----------


## Pixion

New features today:
- Can mount automaticaly to repair, or farm nodes / herbs
You just have to set your mount on main cast bar.
- You can set a frenquency for waypoint, for more / less precision.

----------


## natenmaste

I'm probably going to buy this tomorrow since I don't wana wait for glider + I'm on 64-bit

----------


## RaidenWoW

> I'm probably going to buy this tomorrow since I don't wana wait for glider + I'm on 64-bit


Glider is dead, the ruling came in.

Invest in gnometools or eBot. I say Gnometools because it's a one time fee. twocents

----------


## Pixion

Added a link to an advanced tutorial.
GnomeTools - View topic - GnomeTools Complete Tutorial!!

----------


## Christan16321

Can you use a mount while adding the auto waypoints to a profile?

----------


## Analhammer

now I have created a mage to test the bot and it looks quite good. the bot runs along the waypoints and casts correctly. but he doesn't loot although "don't loot" isn't selected and there is no auto-reply for a gamemaster or an other player.
I made 25 waypoints. after 19 he just runs a few meter and back...



> Can you use a mount while adding the auto waypoints to a profile?


yes, you can.

----------


## bugmebug

it still lacks basics like moving like a human and looting. They should have work on that before adding more complex things. if they wanna be next glider or zolo. 

By the way i bought it but not using it.

----------


## emoemo

Perhaps you wanna add german language later, a little translatuation for the update process:
Une mise à jour a été effectuée avec succès !
Vous pouvez relancer le bot.

Das Update wurde erfolgreich abgeschlossen!
Sie können den Bot jetzt wieder starten.


First time i saw the messages i thought that there was a problem  :Wink: 





> now I have created a mage to test the bot and it looks quite good. the bot runs along the waypoints and casts correctly. but he doesn't loot although "don't loot" isn't selected and there is no auto-reply for a gamemaster or an other player.


I noticed that before, enable and disable "don't loot", that might work.

----------


## Christan16321

> but he doesn't loot although "don't loot" isn't selected


As far as I understand you can only loot with injection for the moment.

Just bought the bot, but you should seriously look into the basic movement. The major bans come from player reports, if it lacks the basic movements it's a pretty big +ban if you ask me.

Keep on the good work  :Smile:

----------


## emoemo

> As far as I understand you can only loot with injection for the moment.


Not correct, you can loot normal.

----------


## Pixion

To loot without injection, you MUST have your WoW Window focused.

----------


## Analhammer

if I make a tick to "loot using injection", the bot loots correctly. but can this be really risky?
seems like I have to loot using injection...the char doesn't run for looting.

----------


## Christan16321

For those who is unable to loot ordinary, remember to check Auto Loot in WoW interface.

Request;P Make the bot stop attacking a mob when its already tagged by another player.

----------


## Christan16321

Got another request, any chance you could make a tab that saves your fightbook? or is able to load others fightbooks : ) Thanks alot.

And also.. I'm trying this bot out on a Shadow Priest for the moment, and I can only say it's a real pain. I cant heal myself without going out of shadow form, and then its the problem getting back into shadow form again... You should maybe think about making a "stance" option.

And Pixion or someone else, could you please help me make a Fightbook for my Spriest? Whatever I do it all seems to go bad.

Thanks in advance : )!

----------


## Analhammer

the bot looks quite good, I think I would buy it but there a still some problems:
how can I configurate when and how the bot makes food and water and when he use it?
how can I configurate mining? At my farming spot are so many minerals but I think the bot ignores them.

----------


## burton992

Looks like a cool bot, might try it out sometime.

----------


## emoemo

> Got another request, any chance you could make a tab that saves your fightbook? or is able to load others fightbooks : ) Thanks alot.
> 
> And also.. I'm trying this bot out on a Shadow Priest for the moment, and I can only say it's a real pain. I cant heal myself without going out of shadow form, and then its the problem getting back into shadow form again... You should maybe think about making a "stance" option.
> 
> And Pixion or someone else, could you please help me make a Fightbook for my Spriest? Whatever I do it all seems to go bad.
> 
> Thanks in advance : )!


When you edit a fightbook, all fightbooks are edited.

15min ago i did one for Shadow, after i saved my hunterbook as copy file  :Wink: 


[BUFF]
Buff1=8 Power Word: Fortitude
Buff1Coldown=1800
Buff2=´ inner fire ?
Buff2Coldown=300
Buff3=
Buff3Coldown=

[BEFOREATTACK]
BeforeAttack1=4 Shield
BeforeAttack1Coldown=30
BeforeAttack2=
BeforeAttack2Coldown=
BeforeAttack3=
BeforeAttack3Coldown=

[AFTERATTACK]
AfterAttack=
AfterAttackColdown=

[OPENER]
Opener1=7 Vampiric Embrance
Opener1Coldown=30

[SPECIAL]
Special1=1 Mindblast
Special1Coldown=6
Special2=2 Shadow Word Pain
Special2Coldown=18
Special3=3 Devoering Plague
Special3Coldown=24




[MYHEALTH20]
MyHealth20=4
MyHealth20Coldown=30


[MYHEALTH40]
MyHealth40=4 Shield
MyHealth40Coldown=30



[MYMANA20]
MyMana20=0 Dispersion
MyMana20Coldown=180


[MYMANA40]
MyMana40=0 Dispersion
MyMana40Coldown=180


[MYMANA60]
MyMana60=0 Dispersion
MyMana60Coldown=180



[OTHERS]
Range=35
MyMana100Coldown=0
PDF=

[REGEN]
Health=5
Mana=9

----------


## Pixion

Hum, is there a problems with your FightBooks ?
Could you be a bit more precise ?

Thanks.

PS : Plz, READ the new tutorial in english section, it is well done.
You'll find you answers here analhammer.

----------


## emoemo

> Hum, is there a problems with your FightBooks ?
> Could you be a bit more precise ?
> 
> Thanks.


When i edited my fightbook for Shadowpriest, my fb for hunter was overwriten.
Was not the firsttime.

----------


## Pixion

Ok, hunter's one was overwritten by Spriest's ?
I mean, was there priest keybinds in hunter fightbook ?

----------


## emoemo

Hunter was my first fb, it was totaly overwritten by the Spriest one, which i created new.

----------


## Christan16321

Thanks emoemo ;D Will try that out.

----------


## freeBotme

Pretty sure the blacklist may be effecting fighting. I created new waypoints and added mobs to faction list. Now I only kill one mob then run the routes. Not killing all of the mobs of that faction just one. the one that I targeted to add to list to be specific.
After adding mob to blacklist and starting bot he eats and imediatly gets up to run not sure why that is. I may need to get the full version to truly test this but still trying to decide if I want to at this point.

Good job so far though.
Also fightbook editing is really confusing.

----------


## Pixion

Come on forum, english section for your problems please.
There is a good english tutorial .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## husec

So how do we actually use Glider profiles with this bot then?

Is there any pre configs for classes?

The free version wont auto-loot (i dont have injection on).

----------


## Pixion

- So how do we actually use Glider profiles with this bot then?
Download this : http://www.gnometools.com/releases/GliderToGT.zip

- Is there any pre configs for classes?
No.

- The free version wont auto-loot (i dont have injection on).
Yes, it is free version. =)

----------


## Analhammer

nice tutorial but where can I configurate when my mage does make water/food?

----------


## Pixion

Settings, General TAB and keybinds in fightbook.

----------


## mandunga

Hi Pixion,

You said: - Is there any pre configs for classes? No.

But its can be obtained in some way?.

I bought the robot and its very complicated for me to make it work properly my FB, in other post you suggest you look at your web pages, but nothing for a Shadow priest.

----------


## Thidan

> Hi Pixion,
> 
> You said: - Is there any pre configs for classes? No.
> 
> But its can be obtained in some way?.
> 
> I bought the robot and its very complicated for me to make it work properly my FB, in other post you suggest you look at your web pages, but nothing for a Shadow priest.


There is no talentwise profiles, if you got a priest, and it's shadow, you configure the priest FB the way you want it, like: Opener - Vampiric touch - Actionbar 1. 100% hp - Shadow word: Pain - Actionbar 2. 80% hp - Mind blast - Actionbar 3. Etc.
Is that too complicated for you aswell?

----------


## Christan16321

One question, how do i make my priest heal himself then go back into shadowform? :P
Might be a macro like /castsequence or whatever... but where to put it? as it needs 2 clicks on the macro for making it heal then go back into sform.

Thanks in advance!

----------


## Thidan

> One question, how do i make my priest heal himself then go back into shadowform? :P
> Might be a macro like /castsequence or whatever... but where to put it? as it needs 2 clicks on the macro for making it heal then go back into sform.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Let's say a greater heal at 40% hp.

#Showtooltip
/castsequence reset=combat greater heal, shadowform

Place that macro at the actionbar you have as 'use at 40%' option and voilá.

----------


## Pixion

I would suggestion you just heal and then finish in "normal" form.
And use advanced buff method for your shadow form.
So, your character will go into shadowform after fight.

It's not possible for the moment to spam 2 times a key.

----------


## mandunga

> Got another request, any chance you could make a tab that saves your fightbook? or is able to load others fightbooks : ) Thanks alot.
> 
> And also.. I'm trying this bot out on a Shadow Priest for the moment, and I can only say it's a real pain. I cant heal myself without going out of shadow form, and then its the problem getting back into shadow form again... You should maybe think about making a "stance" option.
> 
> And Pixion or someone else, could you please help me make a Fightbook for my Spriest? Whatever I do it all seems to go bad.
> 
> Thanks in advance : )!


I have the same problem, you could make a fb that works fine?

----------


## Pixion

If one of you can give me his wow account logs, I will create a FB for you guys.
PM me, and tell me near "exactly" what you want.  :Wink:

----------


## Christan16321

I just made a macro with the renew spell and the shadowform in a /castsequence tapping the key 3, twice after looting, works fine. And fear at 40% enemy health, but its pretty mana efficient though xD... Sucks that the bot dosent "think" for itself.. I mean when there are a pack of 3 mobs standing close to eachother it just attacks one of them and pull them all. 

Another thing is the fightbooks, its so confusing at times, would love to see drop down windows/menus insted, also the fightbook class name files is in french.

Dont look at this as whine ;P just suggestions for making your bot the best : )

----------


## Pixion

There will be a function comming to avoid pack mobs.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
A new fightbook generator is coming.

I realize this is not a whine, thx for your feedback.  :Smile:

----------


## Analhammer

> Settings, General TAB and keybinds in fightbook.


do you mean the "main" tab? there is no configuration for "keybindings". (screenshot)
In the fight book there is 

```
[REGEN]
Health=6
Mana=6
```

 but I think that are just the keys for the water/food, not for the spell to make it.

----------


## Pixion

Oh sorry, i'm a little bit tired...
Just create a macro.


```
/use FOOD
/cast FOOD INVOKATION
```

and, to drink, 


```
/use DRINK
/cast DRINK INVOKATION
```

When you'll have no more food/drink, it will create.

----------


## Analhammer

nice, very nice, but how does the bot know wich food oder water he have to create? in the macro, there is just "/cast FOOD INVOKATION".

----------


## Christan16321

> nice, very nice, but how does the bot know wich food oder water he have to create? in the macro, there is just "/cast FOOD INVOKATION".


Just replace the "FOOD INVOKATION" in the macro with the appropriate food/water for you rank/level. (Tip: If you have the macro and spellbook tab open at the same time, you can simply click on a spell and it will auto copy paste into your macro)

----------


## Analhammer

ok, the macro works. some other questions:
- In the gathering tab, the list is empty and there are not very much options. does the bot automaticly run to all minerals for mining?
- the bot run along the waypoints and at the end he starts again at the first waypoint. if the first waypoints is to far away, does he simply run back or does he try to get directly to the first waypoint?

----------


## Pixion

No, to farm objects, you must write their name in the list, which is empty.
And you must also check "Farm listed objects".

The detect radius is near 125m, you'll be able to modify it in a future update.

----------


## Analhammer

detection radius? what do you mean?

----------


## Pixion

If the BOT detects, for example, an herb, it will try to farm it, but only if the object is less than 150m far from you.

(Sorry, don't know if "radius" is the good word :s)

----------


## Analhammer

In the "injections" tab its mean that it can be really risky to use injections because blizzard could easyly detect the bot and ban you. how risky does it really is?
I need to use injections because the bot don't loot without this...

----------


## Sazxo

It's not so very risky, and it's needed if you want ot run the bot in the backround. But if u use injections blizz have a little chance to spot it. but really not so risky ( my opinion)

----------


## GordonGekko

Hey guys,
I just bought one license key via paypal? How long does it take to receive the key and will it delivered to the paypal reference mail address?

----------


## Christan16321

> Hey guys,
> I just bought one license key via paypal? How long does it take to receive the key and will it delivered to the paypal reference mail address?


The sending of the license keys are done manually, so it could take up to 24hours following a statement from Pixion.

----------


## Christan16321

Could anyone PM me with a supernice spot for 58-62 with bad gear? Only tested the bot with pack mobs.. which I cant say it handles very well yet ;P

Most apprecriated!

----------


## Analhammer

> It's not so very risky, and it's needed if you want ot run the bot in the backround. But if u use injections blizz have a little chance to spot it. but really not so risky ( my opinion)


if I want to run the bot in the background, I have to use injections, but I think if I am at school while botting, I dont need to use these injections. 
But if I don't use "looting using injections", the bot doesn't loot any mob...

----------


## Pixion

Annalhammer, to loot as an human could do, just uncheck "Loot with injection" and GIVE FOCUS TO WOW WINDOW.

----------


## husec

hmm.. so how do i configure this for a DK??

3 spells being Icy Touch,Frost Strike,Death Strike. What do you set the cooldowns to? and do you need to fill in spells where it says what to do if the mob is below 80%? will it not just use the 1,2,3 rotation untill mob is dead?

also when i start the program it says "Focus the window where you want to bot" whats this mean?

and for deleteing the shortcuts can you make an English picture please as i have no idea what it says.

----------


## Pixion

Have you read tutorial on our forum ?
It is way better.

----------


## Barnzy

Pixion I reccommend adding protection to your exe, it has no protection, speak to Mads he will tell you what to do, lots of people here have prob already decompiled your bot

----------


## nostradamus1915

No bad! Nice!

----------


## Christan16321

As mentioned before how RISKY is loot injection? Didnt rly get an answer for it.

----------


## Analhammer

when will be the update released in wich I can configurate the detection radius of minerals/herbs? if there is a mineral, my char trys to take it, altough there is a wall between. now I can't use mining because my char allways stucks somewhere...

----------


## Pixion

- Loot by injection is not alot risky, because its not a big deal to allow it.

- Analhammer, an update will come soon.
We had some problems today, so can't update.

----------


## Christan16321

Uhm, the bot dosent seem to recognize when you are dead... so if load wow and the bot and your character is dead.. it will only try to rest =/ 

Also, is there possible to add a debug window? so when something goes wrong we can actually see the error?

keep on the good work : )

----------


## Thidan

> Uhm, the bot dosent seem to recognize when you are dead... so if load wow and the bot and your character is dead.. it will only try to rest =/ 
> 
> Also, is there possible to add a debug window? so when something goes wrong we can actually see the error?
> 
> keep on the good work : )



Unless you die and try to res in the same session, aka not restarted the bot, it will res. If you start it and you're dead, it won't, atm.

----------


## Christan16321

> Unless you die and try to res in the same session, aka not restarted the bot, it will res. If you start it and you're dead, it won't, atm.


That's exactly what I mean, Thidan.

Is there someway you could add a warning sound to the bot everytime you get whispered? if its not doing it already xD

----------


## Pixion

It is warning you with a BEEEEP BEEEEEP BEEEEP that you can't miss. x)
It is the alarm.mp3 file which will be played.

Try whispering yourself.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## husec

ok i read the Tut  :Smile: 

but it dont explain how i make a spellbook for a DK they use rune cd's maybe a tut on how to set up the spellbook for each class? Im intresting in buying  :Smile: 

when Target tab is unticked what will he use to target? for me he is not targetting the mobs and also wont face them

----------


## Pixion

- when Target tab is unticked what will he use to target?
You'll have to add Factions to your waypoints profile, and then save the profile.

- Fightbooks are made to spam spell, for the moment, just taking care at mob life.
I just made a nice FB for Impy DK, ask for it in the forum if you want to try it out.  :Wink:

----------


## Thidan

Make a castsequence macro with enough spells to go through all six runes so when the macro starts all over again, the 1st rune is done. 
Have some bloody fantasy!

----------


## Pixion

FightBook sent by PM, on our forums..

----------


## wowiac

ok think i will try this bot

----------


## mommymonkey

thanks for the bot...will be using it

----------


## mexxy

New format for fight book looks good

----------


## Christan16321

Any update on skipping waypoints? Looks so botish when my character kills a mob, then run back to the waypoint and then continues forward again along the waypoints :P 

I know you've talked about high prior and stuff... but I got a fast speed computer, prio on high, and even freq on waypoints on 15-20.. still it walks back to the past waypoint... 

I remember glider had this skip waypoints option... :Smile:

----------


## Pixion

Now the BOT skips one Waypoint (10yards) after having killed a mob.

----------


## Christan16321

Thanks  :Big Grin:  Keep up the good work : )

----------


## CodeMonkeyy

Make one for hunter  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pixion

Bot has been updated.
- You can change transparency
- Set Always on Top
- Choose your range to farm herbs, nodes... (limited to 150)

----------


## Analhammer

I have bought a key today, where can I enter it?

----------


## evilsin

Can you add a Party Slave/Multibox mode?

So what I invisioned:

In this mode the bot will assist the leader of the party by following, healing anyone in the party if needed and attack leaders combat target. Maybe also skin/herb/mine while leader not in combat.

The reason why i would like a feature is because i enjoy playing new chars. But dualboxing somtimes can be a pain. So if this could play my second character while i play the first it would be awesome.

Just a though.. not sure if its possible within your bot...

----------


## Pixion

@Analhammer
Just delete Key=0xXXXXXXXXX in your profil.ini

@evilsin
Yes this is an idea, but for da moment we need GnomeTools to be near perfect at farming.  :Smile:

----------


## calaspin

Good bot. Would be nice in english

----------


## Analhammer

At the moment I am farming with this bot and it looks quite awesome. It would be helpful if you could configurate when the bot stops farming when players are in a certain range, but now the bot looks really good. 
Another question: can I cunfigurate that my char use his mount after every fight? I tryed to do this using "[AFTERATTACK]". the bot try to use the mount, but after 1 second or 2, he stop mounting up. 

Another little problem: I have configurate the bot to buff every 1800 seconds (30 minutes) the arcane int. I havent ever seen the bot buffing...maybe he have to run for 30 minutes to buff the first time...

Can you add an item-filter in the bot? while farming, the bot finds a lot of grey bullcrap items and after a hour farming, my bags would be full...

----------


## Christan16321

Pixion, the text message that comes after you've updated the bot needs translation : )

----------


## Christan16321

A suggestion, could you make a follow timer?, like we have the option to stop the bot whenever another player comes close.. but it would have been nice if you could make a follow timer, that gives a warning when a player have been close for example 2 minutes or so.

----------


## Pixion

Against players, you have an option mates.
Just check "Stop when players near", the BOT will just /hello player near, and it will pause and play an alarm sound when a player is near.

For buffs, the BOT doesn't buff itself at *first run*.  :Wink: 

Please guy, it would be really appreciated you go on the new english forum.
MMOGnometools - Powered by vBulletin

Or it will never grow.  :Frown:

----------


## babyfishlip

The Gnometools Demo download link is disabled.

----------


## Pixion

http://www.gnometools.com/releases/GT_v2.24.zip

----------


## spiratesss

how do I get the bot to drnk / eat? I see the regen option in "fight" option but it says not when the bot should drink, at what % ..

----------


## Christan16321

> how do I get the bot to drnk / eat? I see the regen option in "fight" option but it says not when the bot should drink, at what % ..


Start GnomeTools, click at Settings, Click at Main tab, woila! :Smile:

----------


## Analhammer

> how do I get the bot to drnk / eat? I see the regen option in "fight" option but it says not when the bot should drink, at what % ..


if you are a mage or you can make yourself food/water you should use this macro: 



> /use FOOD
> /cast FOOD INVOKATION
> /use DRINK
> /cast DRINK INVOKATION


and do it on the keys you have configurated in the bot.

you should use 

```
[MYHEALTHxx]
MyHealthxx=
MyHealthxxColdown=
```

 only for the regg items you can use in fight, for example potions. 
but I think you anyway don't farm in dangerous areas.

----------


## spiratesss

Is it only for me the bot slows down? At first he casts spells after eachother. But after a while it takes like 7 seconds before he casts the next spell :S

----------


## Analhammer

a few minutes ago I started the bot, minimized WoW and started playing battlefield2. after a few minuted my char was dead. seems like he hasn't tryed to fight. maybe it is because there was a mineral in range or because I minimized the game...
I have watched if he can fly to his body...he can, but it had taken a very long time because he fly like a handicapped person. he fly 2 waypoints forward and 1 backward or so....
by the time he was at the body, he havent resed, he just flyed along all of the ghost waypoints.

----------


## robbe02

I bought a key 60 minutes agoo still havent gotten my key whats wrong?

Edit: just got it

----------


## Sazxo

It's manually , takes some time , with u bourght the key with allopass I have to PM ADMIN on the forum with the allopass codes

----------


## babyfishlip

Gnometools webpage's demo link not working  :Frown:

----------


## exfelon

seems to work very well.

----------


## hellshunter

thanks for posting this bot mate  :Smile:

----------


## Analhammer

> Gnometools webpage's demo link not working


you have to register in the english forum, maybe you have only registred in the french forum.

----------


## moofman

Is it Pixion who sends out he keys? Because I sent the money almost a day ago and haven't received it.

----------


## Pixion

I send your key to your PayPal mail address.

----------


## moofman

Thanks Pixion, I got it. And is there any way to make the bot use flight points to get to the next waypoint?

----------


## Analhammer

the bot doesn't skin the mobs. I have tick "skin target" but he doesn't skin it.

----------


## Sazxo

I does not skin with injection. But it does without  :Smile:

----------


## Analhammer

> I does not skin with injection. But it does without


without injection it doesn't loot and wait a very long time after he killed a mob.

----------


## YetiHunter

is your wow window always focused when not using injection?

----------


## Analhammer

> is your wow window always focused when not using injection?


yes, it is.

----------


## Pixion

GnomeTools can loot AND skin when WoW window is focused (press F2 to change focus between WoW/BOT).

----------


## Christan16321

> without injection it doesn't loot and wait a very long time after he killed a mob.


If you are certain the WoW window is focused... have you remembered to check "Auto Loot" in the WoW interface? Ingame... woila :Smile:

----------


## moofman

So does anyone know if its possible to make the bot use a FlighttPath when changing waypoint list locations?

----------


## Christan16321

> So does anyone know if its possible to make the bot use a FlighttPath when changing waypoint list locations?


Dont think that is possible yet, Moofman. As the bot dosent "fully" use any injections yet, so it can interact with the npc  :Smile:

----------


## Analhammer

> have you remembered to check "Auto Loot" in the WoW interface?


yes, I have.

----------


## Pixion

No flightpath for the moment, sorry.

----------


## sehe

What's the different between the paid version and the demo?

----------


## Analhammer

> What's the different between the paid version and the demo?


as like in every other bot, you can use the demo only for a few minutes.

----------


## caseykuks3

does the bot pvp at all? i need to find something to farm my honor set ><

----------


## sehe

When can i expect the production code, if i pay now?

----------


## Christan16321

> does the bot pvp at all? i need to find something to farm my honor set ><


The bot is a pure farm bot for now, as it's in the early "developing" process.
So for an answer to your question, I would say no :Wink:

----------


## Christan16321

> When can i expect the production code, if i pay now?


Following a statement from Pixion (the OP), all the license key sendings are done manually by himself. You are promised to receive your key within 24 hours after payment. Though, I got my key after a couple of minutes :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sazxo

> Following a statement from Pixion (the OP), all the license key sendings are done manually by himself. You are promised to receive your key within 24 hours after payment. Though, I got my key after a couple of minutes


Same , GJ OP keep it going  :Smile:

----------


## Christan16321

Is anyone actually using this bot on their main account? I got one 80, and 3 60's but i'm not sure if I would bot on it =/ afraid of getting banned :P

----------


## Bakedzeina

Great Bot, just recently purchased and I am very happy with the results. A few very minor problems here and there but overall very good for such a new bot.

Suggestion: Make it so there is a way where you can moderate the warlocks amount of soul shards, Im getting tons of them in my bags because of the constant use of Drain soul when the enemy is below 20%.

----------


## Christan16321

This bot should rly get some intelligence soon.

----------


## dskle

> Great Bot, just recently purchased and I am very happy with the results. A few very minor problems here and there but overall very good for such a new bot.
> 
> Suggestion: Make it so there is a way where you can moderate the warlocks amount of soul shards, Im getting tons of them in my bags because of the constant use of Drain soul when the enemy is below 20%.


I identify with this problem and would expect a bot to allow for this, but in the mean time you can use an addon to limit your shards:

soul shard limit addon

----------


## Pixion

For the moment, there is no bag management. I manage to farm all nights with GnomeTools so now, I think first i'll make it more human.  :Wink:

----------


## aminem

good job +rep

----------


## Brutakus

For the people that want bag managment and such. There ARE loot filter mods out there.

----------


## Jaded5542

Pixion, are there any plans to try and put in the PPather addon from glider?

----------


## rs1302

Hi.

I took a chance and bought a key earlier today, followed the tutorial to set it up yet anytime i try to do anything it errors "GnomeTools could'nt find ingame coords !"

It doesnt pick up chat log, doesnt pick up ingame info.. it doesnt appear to do anything.. Have a missed something?  :Frown: 

Just fyi i was trying it out on a private server where botting was permitted.

----------


## Sychotix

Your first mistake was using it on a private server. The private server is probably running a different version than live.

EDIT: I'm actually pretty impressed with this bot. I liked how eBot only needed you to put in the name of the spell, but that didn't allow you to use macro's and the bot's class system was limited anyway. This bot could still use a custom class like Glider did... but theres a HUGE improvement with the fact that you can use macros.

As a frost mage, I use "/castsequence reset=target Frostbolt, Frostbolt, Frostbolt, Frost Nova, Blink, Fire Blast, Frostbolt, Frostbolt"
This normally lets the mob get to me, i freeze him, blink away, and continue doing damage. If hes still alive for that, the sequence resets (and will recast Ice Barrier).

----------


## Christan16321

> As a frost mage, I use "/castsequence reset=target Frostbolt, Frostbolt, Frostbolt, Frost Nova, Blink, Fire Blast, Frostbolt, Frostbolt"
> This normally lets the mob get to me, i freeze him, blink away, and continue doing damage. If hes still alive for that, the sequence resets (and will recast Ice Barrier).


Sycotix, can you please tell me how you are setting up the FB to make this possible? How can you tap the same macro/key like that with the bot..?

----------


## Analhammer

> Is anyone actually using this bot on their main account? I got one 80, and 3 60's but i'm not sure if I would bot on it =/ afraid of getting banned :P


I am using it on my main account and I don't think this bot is more detectable than the other ones. In 9 / 10 times it is a player who report you because you havent configurate the bot safe enough.

----------


## Sychotix

> Sycotix, can you please tell me how you are setting up the FB to make this possible? How can you tap the same macro/key like that with the bot..?


Put the macro on your hotbar and have it press it? =/

----------


## ininew

Just from setting up the demo, this bot is amazing. Only thing is missing is skinning, I've tried a few work arounds but can't seem to figure it out. Either way, I ordered a key. 

If anyone has a workaround for skinning let me know!

Edit: Well, now I feel like an idiot, theres an option on the main settings. Fixed.

----------


## BlackDragonXADM

Pretty cool but I dont use bots alot :P plus i hate fishing so I might try this

----------


## tist006

i just bought a key, so do they like send it to ur email or what.

----------


## beezkneez

Has anyone had success with druids and this bot? Id like to know before i purchase it.

----------


## Thidan

> Has anyone had success with druids and this bot? Id like to know before i purchase it.




Successfully dinged 48-60 on a balance(48-50)/feral(50-60) druid and it's easier as feral (Balance = starfirespam) because you pounce then the manglespam starts and ofc, the mob prolly be dead before pounce is ifnished and there's no need to drink for mana etc between mobs so for no downtime, go with feral. If you love balance, gogo >9000 waterbottles!

----------


## wowiac

followed the guide and downloaded demo version. 

i want to use a paladin.

however, in the guide it says click a target and press to kill. when i do this i get the message;

the process handle obtained is null

gnometools couldnt find in game coords

i have also converted a glider profile but still i cannot get the bot to do anything.

is it clear what i have missed or what i am doing wrong?

----------


## Pixion

Run as admin.

----------


## wowiac

thank you

i had a feeling it would be some little detail i had missed.

----------


## tist006

just started using the bot, seems to be running fairly well. the only problem is that my char keeps selecting mobs really far away then chasing them and sometimes getting stuck. is there anyway i can set this selection range lower?

----------


## n33depix

Hello Guys!

My Problem is, that my toon does exactly nothing when I press "Start !".
I am running it under Windows XP and I disabled all my addons in WoW. Plus I got the one Spell(macro /startattack) I want it to use on ActionBar 1 Slot 1.
My Toon is a lvl 80 enchancer shaman. 
I use a fairly simply circle profile in shozo basin and I also added the factions to the list which it should attack. Just to check the bots functionality. I already try to play with the Bots Priority, but that didn't help.

Like I already said, i just wanted it to autoattack(i set the cd to 0 secs), so i tryed to put the macro as OPENER or FIRST ATTACK in the Fightbook, but none worked.

Do give you a quick step by step how I start the bot:
Start the bot
Load Profile
Start !
"Please Focus WoW Window"
... Ok so i click on the WoW Window
Toon stands still and does nothing...

The Status in Gnometools although says Running...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

If I target a mob manually he trys to attack but doesn't walk to the mob...(range set to 0). Same results with Kill target !

When I put a Buff spell like Lightning Shield as Opener (or even as buff), he just spams it every 2-3 secs but remains at the same spot. Same thing occurs with the Shaman Weapon Buffs.

What am I doing wrong :confused:

----------


## bugmebug

sorry.. just saw the post i needed

----------


## wowiac

this bot has potential but im not ready to jump right in until the demo version works properly for me.

i can get the demo to kill a selected target but it will not follow my converted glider profile (will try custom profile shortly). When it kills a mob it doesnt loot even though selected but instead opens up the looking for group box! not sure why this is opened.

i am also receiving the following error evertime i open the bot after not much more than a minute;

AutoIt Error

Line -1;

Error: Recursion level has been exceeded - AutoIt will quit to prevent stack overflow.

----------


## Analhammer

> just started using the bot, seems to be running fairly well. the only problem is that my char keeps selecting mobs really far away then chasing them and sometimes getting stuck. is there anyway i can set this selection range lower?


you should avoid trees or other objects to don't getting suck. 
the bot spams only the tab key, if you havent tick "don't spam tab key", if it selects the target to far away, maybe it is because of your settings in the game. the range you can change in the bot settings, is only for the attacking range.

----------


## AETBotter

Very nice robot +rep (if I could )

----------


## Pixion

@n33depix, set your Arrows key to turn right/left and to go forward/backward. @tist006, use advanced fight method, i mean, you'll have to add faction to your profiles for the bot to be MORE SWEET. @wowiac, can you describe a bit your computer plz ? If there is a recurssion level error, there is a big problem oO

----------


## tist006

yes ty i took off the horses, because my guy would keep chasing them around in circles >.< working well now, nice bot

----------


## Proby

> [SIZE=4]
> 
> II / WoW Minimal configuration
> 
> _I suggest you to set all parameters by default on your test character._
> 
> _Delete those shortcuts :_  
> CANT POST LINK
> _
> ...


What are the shortcuts in that picture? Are those the hotkeys?
What should we replace them with? nothing?

----------


## tist006

im not sure whats in the picture with the red lines. i think the most important thing is to just set settings to default. make that macro too it seems to help.

----------


## Pixion

New tutorials are here : Tutorials - MMOGnometools I'll update first post.

----------


## Proby

any way to buy with AMEX?

----------


## Proby

A couple more questions;

Do I need to modify the fightbook or is there a default fighting spell rotation?

When modifying the fightbook im running out of space in my spell bar (i.e. already went from 1 to 9 and from 9 to = )

Is there a way to use a second one?

Thanks a lot.
I hope im able to pay using amex, looks very very promising.

----------


## Pixion

For fightbooks, you can simply add shorcuts ( g,h,j... ), go in your WoW Options, in Shortcuts. And there is no predefined spell rotation. The bot can't switch bars because French Keyboard has some problem, and french people too sometimes...  :Stick Out Tongue:  Sorry for Amex, but I don't know it, and I don't use it. :s Atm, you can pay with PayPal and Allopass.

----------


## Mooman1

Hey Pixion. I just paid would you be able to hook us up with the code whilst your on.

Cheers, Dave

----------


## Proby

Thanks a lot for your reply Pixion.
I really like how youre so hands on with the program (answering directly to people).
A lot of people wouldnt even take the time to do that.

Its appreciated.
Friend is hooking me up with his master card tomorrow so Ill pay for my key then, how long does it take you guys to send it?

----------


## Pixion

I send all key manually, generaly at 06:00AM and after 05:30PM to 09:30PM. And in Week-End, I can send keys everytime  :Wink:  (Moonman1 your key was sent to your PayPal address this morning.)

----------


## xDs

Before i buy the gnometools can you please tell me why there is a virus called W32/Autorun.worm.zf.gen then i downloaded it and scanned with virustotal is it some sort of backround program to destroy my pc or does it have a function to it, I read that it will edit my registry keys and other features without my permission it also spreads in my network and removable drives.

----------


## Pixion

Lol... Nothing to say, it's an autoit program, no one has got his computer burst cause of GnomeTools  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xDs

Can you give me a quick debrief on what autoit is please mate im new to botting  :Smile:

----------


## blackjoop

Thx for the new tutorials i havent tryed it out yet, hope i can figure it out now !!

----------


## pajzer

Hi, Im curious if this still works since Glider no longer is working cuz blizzard went crazy on em. Can someone that is using the bot pls tell me if it is still in work.
Sorry for my bad english

----------


## Barnzy

Yeah it works and it's a superb bot

----------


## Sychotix

Yup. It is. This is the only bot so far that i have trusted to run overnight. Generally I am disconnected when i wake up due to being "Too far from the path" (idk why...) But it has already killed a bunch of mobs anyways, so there's no room to complain =D

----------


## Pixion

Sychotix, have you checked "Do not spam TAB" ?
If not, you should, mob search system is better.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## wowiac

@ Pixion

i am using windows vista and have a AMD Athlon 64 x2 dual core processor 4400+ 2.30 ghz and 2gb memory. it is 32 bit operating system.

is there anything else that you need to know?

----------


## starboardman

ok the only links i see on the english download page are to buy or donate, where do i download the demo?

----------


## Pixion

Look in my first post, in the tutorial, there is a link.

@wowiac : Plz, run your task manager, and look your virtual memory status.
Maybe your computer doesn't support wow + bot + others programs running.

----------


## ha107642

If set up correctly, can this bot fly around with epic flying mount and gather mining veins on a set path efficiently?

Can it gather both herbs and veins simultaneously?

----------


## starboardman

all the links go to the purchase page

----------


## Pixion

You can gather whatever you want.
But not with flying mount atm.




> I / Download
> 
> Link : GnomeTools - BOT Complet pour World of Warcraft.

----------


## Sychotix

> Sychotix, have you checked "Do not spam TAB" ?
> If not, you should, mob search system is better.


Yup. Its checked. I havn't been able to witness why it says it since i'm generally asleep, but it happens =/

----------


## Pixion

Have you got your SuperMacro set up too ?

If accidentally the BOT has a bad or a player as Target, it will try to spam SuperMacro key untill your target clear.
So, your character could run as far as possible for the target to clear, and then be to far from the WP list.

----------


## Proby

Im buying it today...
When I get my key Ill put up a tutorial for how I set up my fightbook.
Works perfect with warlock and I got macros included.

----------


## Analhammer

I have a problem. I wanted the bot to farm with a new created mage in the elwynn forest. he kills the mobs correctly with the "kill target" feature but if I want him to start running along the waypoints, there is always an error. "you must choose factions to kill under blacklist tab."
what does this mean? I dont need the blacklist. If I add some factions, there is still an error when starting the bot.

----------


## Sazxo

Remember to save the blacklist to your profile after you have set it.

----------


## Analhammer

there isn't a save button, I just klick "ok". why do I need the black list now to use the bot?

----------


## Sychotix

> Have you got your SuperMacro set up too ?
> 
> If accidentally the BOT has a bad or a player as Target, it will try to spam SuperMacro key untill your target clear.
> So, your character could run as far as possible for the target to clear, and then be to far from the WP list.


The macro that is set to the "=" key? No, i dont. I didnt think i would need it since everything i knew of cept repairing didnt need it... and i disabled repairing.

----------


## Pixion

Sychotix, it's really important, and i think that's why your character goes too far away sometimes.  :Wink: 
You can believe me  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@AnalHammer: Add factions under Blacklist tab, and then, go to Waypoints Tab to SAVE your profile AGAIN.

----------


## Sychotix

k. I'll put it on my bar =/

Also... can you add detection of how far your target is from you, and add the ability to see how much food you have left? I am currently botting a frost mage, and I have made a macro that generally uses frost nova when the mob is near, then it blinks and turns around... but it doesn't always hit it right. Maybe "If (Tdistance < 5) { Cast 5;} And if (Water < 5) { Cast 8;}

----------


## Baelzebub

*tin foil hat on*
Macros worry me since they are now, and have been for a while, server based no?
Worries me even more you HAVE to put it into one particular key.
*tin foil hat off*
Nice work all in all though. Ran it on a trial and besides not noticing that another mob attacked me while heading for another mob all worked nicely  :Smile: 
+rep

----------


## Thidan

> *tin foil hat on*
> Macros worry me since they are now, and have been for a while, server based no?
> Worries me even more you HAVE to put it into one particular key.
> *tin foil hat off*
> Nice work all in all though. Ran it on a trial and besides not noticing that another mob attacked me while heading for another mob all worked nicely 
> +rep



You can change it in the "profil.ini" next to SuperMacro="YOUR KEY"

----------


## Sychotix

> You can change it in the "profil.ini" next to SuperMacro="YOUR KEY"


But hes also refering to the fact that you MUST have that macro created. What if blizzard decided to flag any account which had this specific macro, and then watched your account and saw you botting?

----------


## Thidan

> But hes also refering to the fact that you MUST have that macro created. What if blizzard decided to flag any account which had this specific macro, and then watched your account and saw you botting?


Why wouldn't you be allowed to have a macro that is really useable when the game bugs out?
F.E: One time, I got bugged out and couldn't release, logged out, waited TWO days, still bugged, GM told me to create a similar macro to be able to realease. 
And the repair, sure you could probably get an AddOn for that?
But tbh, why would they?
Since they don't ban for people having F.E "WE SELLZ GOLD {CIRCLE}.{CIRCLE}" macros.

Also, macros are made to be a shortcut to stuff aminotrite? :P

----------


## afker

Does the bot support gathering in water? have a druid that I want to gather Stranglekelp with over nights but since flying isn't supported by the bot I was wondering if swimming is?

----------


## Sazxo

I assume that function will be developed in near future along with a flying feature. (not 100% tho)
But no gathering with flying or swimming in diffrent heights is not supported atm.

----------


## nbk_cord

Is anyone having trouble with their chat not logging? Im running as administrator and i bought a key... Also, is there a "normal" user and a pro user now? When i start the bot is shows Gnome Tools Normal as the picture.
Edit: Somehow chat logging got fixed  :Smile: , but i was reading on the french forums and it looks like the moderators are going to make a gnome tools *elite* and pay monthly for gathering/background/radar. Does someone know more about this? Dont really speak french  :Frown:

----------


## Sychotix

> Why wouldn't you be allowed to have a macro that is really useable when the game bugs out?
> F.E: One time, I got bugged out and couldn't release, logged out, waited TWO days, still bugged, GM told me to create a similar macro to be able to realease. 
> And the repair, sure you could probably get an AddOn for that?
> But tbh, why would they?
> Since they don't ban for people having F.E "WE SELLZ GOLD {CIRCLE}.{CIRCLE}" macros.
> 
> Also, macros are made to be a shortcut to stuff aminotrite? :P


I did not say that they would ban your account for having it, but they may flag the account for monitoring.

----------


## Baelzebub

There is no rhyme or reason as to why they ban people beyond getting blatantly caught cheating. And not starting an argument but how do you know for sure they don't flag those same gold sellers for a ban down the road? Won't stop me from botting either way  :Smile:  Again man excellent work just asking some questions is all  :Wink:

----------


## Pixion

Ok, first, GnomeTools doesn't use Z-axis for the moment, so no Swim and no Fly.
For the macro, there is no problem, *but* I will do something in order to, maybe, delete it.

And no matters about *ELITE* version.
It's not for now, and I think it won't be released.  :Wink: 
Now there are pictures for Demo user / Normal user / VIP users / Donator users / Moderator users / Admin user (ME  :Big Grin: )

----------


## DaemonOnFire

I got one question Pixion  :Wink: 

Can i run Gnometools + WoW in Background (mode). e.g. i start wow and gnometools, set the bot up to grind 5h.
After doing that, ich minimize Gnometools and WoW too.
Then i start playing another game or go browsing @mmowned.

Does this interrupt the bot or cause higher risk to get an error?
If it doesn´t i ll instantly buy this bot  :Wink:

----------


## modelchanger

I'm not pixion or anyone related with the bot creation but I've been using this bot(doing it atm) always with both things on background, and it works perfectly fine, haven't got any errors, too. Hope this might help you

----------


## Pixion

Yes background mode works.
Someone just reported it didn't work Minimized with CS opened.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

But if minimized doesn't work, just let the window in the background without focusing it and it'll work.

And there're no more higher risks.

( For the moment, you can't gather with wow in background )

ps : Botting a pally atm.  :Smile:

----------


## Phobie93

It is a good community forum ? With profiles available?

----------


## DaemonOnFire

Do you support (have) 1-70, 1-80 WP/Profiles which work properly?

----------


## Analhammer

okay the bot works. can you make an update later so that the bot can loot/gather in background? and can I disable the switching to the bot/the game with the F2 key?

----------


## Pixion

I'm trying to, yes.
Do you need F2 for something else ?
Haven't thougHt about it.

There is an option in GnomeTools to link farm spots.
But didn't know i existed in glider, PM me them. ;p

----------


## Colster

there is a gilder profile converter, so there should be plenty of 1-70/80 profiles i guess?

anyone knows if they gonna add a "mail stuff to alt" feature anytime soon?

----------


## Pixion

"Mail to alt" is not planned for now.
And yes, if you've got plenty of glider profiles, you have plenty of GnomeTools profiles  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pixion

You can now look at my pally botting if you want.
Link : Live Video (BETA) by gnometools

----------


## Sazxo

It sure lags  :Smile:

----------


## Pixion

It has latency, but my computer can handle broadcast + bot + wow. no problem  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Analhammer

why does the bot dont stop if I click stop? he just continue running and I have to close it with the task manager...

----------


## Pixion

If stop doesn't work, just press F1.
As autoit cannot handle multi-tasks, its a bit hard.

----------


## Analhammer

the bot still doesn't res if the char die and is near the body.

----------


## sehe

I got a question. 
I got a 2 computers, a desktop and a laptop. Can i use my product code on both computers?

----------


## Pixion

Analhammer, please send me a logfile (Logs folder, in your GnomeTools folder).
I think the problem comes from your supermacro, it has been updated.

@sehe ; Yes you can, but you can use a key only on one computer at a time.
if you want to bot 2 acc at same time, you'll have to buy an other key.

----------


## DaemonOnFire

I sent the payment this morning with PP, when do i receive the key?

----------


## sehe

> Analhammer, please send me a logfile (Logs folder, in your GnomeTools folder).
> I think the problem comes from your supermacro, it has been updated.
> 
> @sehe ; Yes you can, but you can use a key only on one computer at a time.
> if you want to bot 2 acc at same time, you'll have to buy an other key.


Ok, thanks.
How's your gear on your paladin? 
I can see on your live stream, that you are pretty good.

----------


## Nezin

Downloading now

----------


## Pixion

@deamon : It has been sent to your paypal address.

@sehe : i just showed my gear, dunno if you were watching, it's green, with 2 blues, nothing "GREAT". (pala are cheated)

----------


## DaemonOnFire

> @deamon : It has been sent to your paypal address.
> 
> @sehe : i just showed my gear, dunno if you were watching, it's green, with 2 blues, nothing "GREAT". (pala are cheated)


PM me the email you sent the key to, i checked all my PP related Emails but didn´t get 1 Mail at least.

----------


## Pixion

Have you checked your spams ?
Send me the mail address which you paid with.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
( Or the precise hour when you bought )

----------


## DaemonOnFire

It was in the SPAM Folder lawl^^

Where did i get some good fightbooks for 1-10, 10-20 and so on until 80?

----------


## Pixion

there are some on french forum.
Maybe also in english one.

But the best is doing it yourself.
When you'll understand how it works, you'll be able to make the bot fight VERY well  :Wink:

----------


## DaemonOnFire

I do not have that much time to spend into creating files etc.
Any tips, tricks?

----------


## Sazxo

Doesn't take long to create a fightbook  :Smile:

----------


## Pixion

What class are you going to bot ?

----------


## DaemonOnFire

Hunter - Level 22, Orc

----------


## Pixion

Ok so...

First, we will create a simple macro.


```
/startattack
/petattack
/cast Hunter mark
```

Set it to *BEFOREATTACK*.

Then, hunter is really basic...
You can just set one attack to *MOBHEALTH100*, *MOBHEALTH80*, etc...

Don't forget to set the good coldowns for every attack.

It is really basic.

----------


## DaemonOnFire

Is cooldown managed by seconds or milliseconds?

----------


## Thidan

> Is cooldown managed by seconds or milliseconds?


1 = 1 second. 60 = 1 minute. 600 = 10 minutes etc etc.

----------


## m1l3s

Pixion, do you have msn? I want to ask you something before buying this.
If you do, please send it to my PM box.

----------


## DaemonOnFire

Pixion, i heard about some extra registration stuff @ the english forum.
Does this mean, i have to contact you, to become a full member with my key @ the english forum?
If yes, my nickname is Daemonfire, if you take a few minutes to fully register my account (ppMail milchschnitte********@web.**) i would very appreciate that  :Wink:

----------


## Pixion

It may be ok now.

----------


## Nct28th

bots are gay too

----------


## m1l3s

Pixion, i cannot send PM's
Please accept me on your msn whenever you're online. I added you already.

----------


## Pixion

Hum, i've go no popup..
Give me your MSN, i'll add you.
You can't send PM on Mmowned or on GT english forums ?

@Nct28th : what do you want ? couldn't understand -_-

----------


## Sychotix

He didnt want anything. He just does not like bots. And Pixion, can you add something to make mage food? Would make the bot alot better for mages =/

----------


## Moji

Just bought this bot. I'm fairly pleased with it. My only complaint is the combat setup. Just wish it was a little easier. Also, my bot tries to eat when at full health after a fight. Not sure what's causing this?

----------


## Sychotix

> Just bought this bot. I'm fairly pleased with it. My only complaint is the combat setup. Just wish it was a little easier. Also, my bot tries to eat when at full health after a fight. Not sure what's causing this?


Maybe you set your eating thing to be 100% when you eat? Or maybe you have one of your moves bound to your food key?

----------


## Pixion

Yes, if the BOT shows status "Resting...", then Sychotix must be allright.
Else, check if something other is bound to your eat key.

@Sychotix : For the moment, I don't know how to see my items, etc...
atm, the best you can do is adding an AfterAttack that will create water sometimes.



> /castrandom 1,2,3,4,Water invocation spell


So it will invok water 1/5 times after each fight, i guess.

But i'm trying to find how to look player items.

----------


## Sychotix

Maybe put an item which you know the value of inside the first slot, scan for it... then swap it for another and scan changed. Then swap it back and scan for the value again... etc. That might give you whatever is in the first slot... then do it for the 2nd slot... subtract the difference... and then you can use that to find each pointer. (All based on theory)

----------


## Christan16321

Sychotix, just make a macro like this: 

/use Conjured xxxx
/cast Conjure xxxx

This way you will eat/drink if you got food/water, if you dont you will make.

----------


## Christan16321

Anyone have an addon that will auto whisper back? Remember I had one while using glider but have lost it.. It scans the whisper, and if an instance name is brought up it will auto whisper back with something like this "No,thanks" "I'm sorry, logging soon"...

----------


## Moji

I figured out what's wrong. I stuck the food on the = keybind but that's where the other macro is suppose to go ^^;; I didn't read the tutorial all the way through

BTW I dig just loading glider profiles. I had a bunch of them.

Also, in the future will the fightbook become more user friendly? Like gliders, it had a very VERY user friendly interface all around.
And I absolutely HATE it when it tries to relog on disconnect. Can this just be an option? Because I have an authenticator and I need to manually do the log in.

----------


## morgalis

> Also, in the future will the fightbook become more user friendly?


Look into downloads there is an fightbook editor

----------


## morgalis

> can you add something to make mage food?


You can use a buff key , example each 300 secs .Instead of buffing it conjure food/water each 5 minutes

This can be resolved by adding an counter on rest .
If restcount >= 20 cast food/water

----------


## Moji

> Look into downloads there is an fightbook editor


I apologize for being blind, but I can't find it.

----------


## Logless

Tried the demo, and out of all the upcoming, I think this is one I'm willing to take a jump and try. Just purchased a copy! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!

----------


## DaemonOnFire

> I apologize for being blind, but I can't find it.


No matter, MMOGnometools 
First post, first attachement.

Pixion, will you transfer and translate some very good and important threads from french to the english forum?
The english forum is nearly empty....

----------


## Pixion

Yes, tutorials are being made and english forum will grow.
Most important post will be translated yeah.

----------


## Analhammer

> @sehe ; Yes you can, but you can use a key only on one computer at a time.
> if you want to bot 2 acc at same time, you'll have to buy an other key.


I need 2 keys to bot at 2 accounts?! I thought I can use 1 key for 2 accounts :-|

----------


## Pixion

It's wrote in first post...

----------


## Analhammer

now I am leveling a mage and I have a problem with the combat. he can kill a single mob without problems, but if he aggro a second mob, he waits a long time before he attacks it and he trys to loot the first mob. if I tick "don't loot", he still tryes to loot.

----------


## Pixion

Fixed the problem on "Don't loot".

----------


## sehe

How can i see posts on forum?

----------


## Analhammer

the blacklist feature doesn't work. I have made a mob on the blacklist but he just attacks it.

----------


## Pixion

Analhammer, have you got "Do not spam TAB" checked ?
If not, the BOT will randomly spam TAB, and then maybe target your blacklisted mob.

@sehe : If I remember well, I set your account to Elite on forums, right ?

----------


## Christan16321

Pixion if you read this, i'm only posting here bacaus on the forum I need approval for every post -_-

Well, i'm leveling a 70+ paladin atm, and the only problem I seem to have is with the looting. If my character fails at looting he will just run straight forward and spam the "0" key. Any ideas? =/

----------


## Pixion

You've got your SuperMacro set up ? To "0" ?
What looting method are you using ? Clicks or with new keybinds ?

----------


## Christan16321

The SuperMacro is set to "="

I cant seem to get the new keybinding fix to work, although it is binded to "U" and "I" (Does it need any setup in fB?) But when I use the normal method for looting, it sometimes skips a mob when it has been fighting multiple targets, then he just spams the "0" key and runs off a cliff xD

The "0" key is a Aura macro. /cast !Retribution Aura(rankX) 

If I run the bot with looting on, I get 65/54/3... without, well i'm on 105/0/0 atm.

----------


## Pixion

Ok, so, first, if you've got Advanced buff method checked, disable it.
It is random and can make the BOT crappy.

To loot, you must also bind "G" key to "Target last hostile".

----------


## Christan16321

Ok, will check the key bindings and looting soonish, will post feeback.
Also, Advanced Buff Method is disabled.

While i'm writing this the bot is doing 191 247 XP/hour with 168/0/0
Keep up the good work!  :Smile:  Hope you will make it private when you have reached X numbers of subscribers ^^

----------


## sehe

> Analhammer, have you got "Do not spam TAB" checked ?
> If not, the BOT will randomly spam TAB, and then maybe target your blacklisted mob.
> 
> @sehe : If I remember well, I set your account to Elite on forums, right ?


No, you haven't set my account to elite.
My name on the forum is Sehested, if you want my email, please aks.

----------


## Christan16321

Pixion, the looting works fine now  :Smile:  Thanks.

291/10/0 ^^

----------


## Christan16321

Pixion, my character still bugs sometimes after looting and runs straight forward and down the cliff xD. You should concider making a debug window, will be easier for you and the user to tell the exact error.

----------


## Pixion

There is something to debug.
So, go in your GnomeTools folder, and in Logs folder.
Send me the last in date, and tell me aproximately when the bug happens.

thx  :Wink:

----------


## n33depix

> Pixion if you read this, i'm only posting here bacaus on the forum I need approval for every post -_-


Yes same here. I need approval for every post i write. :eh:

----------


## Logless

It won't let me post anything anywhere because apparently I don't have access privilege?

----------


## Pixion

Elites can now post without moderation approval.

----------


## Logless

I submitted a PM with my key for elite forum access, and now I can view more of the forum, but I still can't post anywhere or see half of what the elite members can...


**Looks like it got fixed thank you, look forward to working in the English community**

----------


## cab0747

I got tired of waiting for ebot to come back online. I got bored one day and figured I would give this a shot. The error messages are a bit confusing (being in French and all) but just take some time to set it up properly and you will find this is a pretty nice bot.

I did have some trouble getting this to work well with my shaman. The order of the spells and the wording of the combat sequence threw me off a bit. Again, I am sure if you take about an hour out of your day setting up the class on a simple waypoint, you will find that this is a nice little bot.

PS - I am pretty sure that the trial period of 10 minutes starts as soon as you open the bot. I got very frustrated the other day after trying to set it up I got an error message that reads "Period d'essai terminee". After getting very mad I cam back the second day with the settings saved and tried again. Got the message after about 9 min. So, if you get this message after you set it up and want to test, just restart Gnometools and you will be set.

PPS - My cool down timers seemed to be a bit off. I had to set all my spells to have at least a 2 second CD or the spell that was to follow my first would not cast.

Good luck to all. I will be buying this product tonight. If you have any questions feel free to ask. We can all work together on understanding this. =D

----------


## moofman

Hey Pixion or anyone else that would know. Is there any way to set the priority on a special higher? I am trying to make it so that Revenge is always cast when it lights up. right now though, a lot of the times the bot will just ignore that I can cast Revenge on my warrior. So if I could make it always cast Revenge when its active, that would be awesome.

----------


## Pixion

I haven't found how to detect if spell are on CD, or if the can be casted.
So I suggest you just set Revenge as a SPECIAL, with a small CD for the BOT to try sometimes to cast it.

Sorry but there is no other solution atm. =(

----------


## cab0747

Purchased GT last night. Looks pretty good so far. I am still in the process of working out the kinks.

Quick question. Is anyone else seeing the bot turn away from the mob before it attempts to pull? Mine does it from time to time and I can not seem to figure out why.

----------


## Pixion

i dunno what features you are using to pull mobs.
Faction ? Tab spam ?

There are very good users on english forums, please ask for your Elite access and you will find a solution then.  :Wink:

----------


## moofman

Is there anyone in particular that we PM for elite access?

----------


## Christian16321

moofman, PM ADMIN on the GnomeTools forum with your bot key.

----------


## richardsonc

if you donate. what is the upgraded features you get?

----------


## Pixion

Just some fun sounds, a new logo...
Donates are donates, I can't give more features.

----------


## Sychotix

more features for donator would mean less features for the normal bot =/

----------


## Dybberg

how do i delete shortcuts? XD pelase tell me, the bot working good, running waypoints and all, but it doesnt attack -.-
just running in circle, targetting and doest attack.

----------


## Sychotix

Did you setup a fightbook?

----------


## Chuck12345

Salutation de Québec ^_^

I've been waiting for over 10days for MMOinn to update my freaking cash credit so I can buy the bot...

I've tried the trial and got it all figured up (not that it was very hard..). I'm definitly buying GT as soon as I can get that money in to a Paypal account  :Smile: 

Looking foward participating in the french to english and paladin forums !

----------


## Sazxo

Nice  :Big Grin:  Whalecum

----------


## Pixion

Salut leuw Québecois  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Bienvenue parmi nous.  :Smile:

----------


## DaemonOnFire

On the one hand this bot is f+**** pretty super good, but on the other hand, sometimes it burns my brain, because it does not work correctly or i have to spend a whole day into special configurations.

Some upcoming features i would like to have  :Wink: 
*Z-Data
*Better Unstuckmode

----------


## Pixion

Z position is not my first priority.
But unstuckmode will be better soon.

Don't forget to make good profiles yourself we you can though.  :Smile:

----------


## castout85

im using demo version and it will not run to waypoints. it will just jump and inch forward.

----------


## sehe

Have you stopped live streaming?

----------


## Pixion

Streaming now, for you.  :Big Grin: 

PS : demo version works well, have you read tutorials on mmognometools.com ?
You must have ARROWS KEYS bound in order to move / rotate.

----------


## sehe

> Streaming now, for you. 
> 
> PS : demo version works well, have you read tutorials on mmognometools.com ?
> You must have ARROWS KEYS bound in order to move / rotate.


Thanks!  :Big Grin: 
You make me jealous. It runs smooth.

I'm having troubles with my druid, i'm always dying. The toon is, atm. lvl 26.

----------


## Thidan

> Thanks! 
> You make me jealous. It runs smooth.
> 
> I'm having troubles with my druid, i'm always dying. The toon is, atm. lvl 26.



Start it and watch it for ~20-30 minutes and see what the problem is.

----------


## Pixion

Did you check Ifarmu's guide for Druids ?

----------


## sehe

I can't find any big problems. 

I'm in catform and just using Claw and heal when i'm at 20%..
In lvl 26 i haven't so many spells i can use.

Pixion; Yes, i have checked his guide.

----------


## Pixion

You should heal @ 40%.  :Wink:

----------


## sehe

But then i'm fighting the rest of the fight in normal which does no damage. 
Can i make a macro to heal, then shift to cat form after?

----------


## Pixion

Just use some tricks.  :Smile: 

Imagine, you must heal.
Your bot will spam your heal key.
And THEN, il will spam a fight key to cast Claw for example.
In human stance, just set spell "Cat form" in same keybind as Claw is in Cat stance.

So, trying to cast Claw, your character will shapeswift and then, cast Claw.  :Smile: 
Sorry if I explain it bad. :/

----------


## sehe

Ahh, thanks. 
I understand.  :Smile:

----------


## Dangali

Need keys e-mailed ASAP. First time using a bot and looking forward to setting it up.

----------


## -Fusion

I'll try this when I come back from school! Thanks!

----------


## -Fusion

Thanks! I'll try this when I come home from school.

----------


## Barnzy

no need to say it twice -Fusion...

----------


## rileyh2008

Looking for a good Alterac Valley Profile for Gnometools. Can anyone help me out

----------


## DisturbingEffect

Ive paid for it and its SUPER!

----------


## DaemonOnFire

Website is down, hopefully the bot server is still running.
I am testing it.

----------


## Dangali

Hey, I have modified my fight book but when its botting around and finds a mob it just turns to it and stands there. I am confused.

----------


## Pixion

There are guides on how to create FightBooks for some classes on English forum, did you check them ?..

----------


## Moji

> SUPER!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CehuIqHxWao]YouTube - Big Gay Al - I'm Super[/ame]

----------


## Sazxo

ROFL ! filler

----------


## Barracks

Tried the demo looks pretty solid. So it's $11.80 one time or is it monthly?

----------


## Sazxo

One sexy time  :Big Grin:

----------


## Barracks

Thanks just bought it  :Big Grin:

----------


## superuk

any way to set this up 4 pvp battlegrounds?

----------


## Thidan

> any way to set this up 4 pvp battlegrounds?




Maybe in the future but not at the moment.

----------


## zaphood

Just bought full version there, running fairly good, if I can run it ( am complete botting noob) then 99% of people should have no problem.

should suffice until mimic gets hotfixed at any rate.

----------


## sehe

Why doesn't the the ghost waypoints work, when i convert a profile from glider to GT? 
It says that i'm too long away from my profile or just runs straight to my corpse (Get's stuck).

----------


## Pixion

Maybe you poped in wrong grave.
GnomeTools doesn't support more than 1 grave atm.

If you want to fix it, just edit Waypoints, and create a GWP path which can goes from Grave 2 -> Grave 1 -> Normal waypoints.

----------


## DaemonOnFire

Here you got the first release of the german lang file for Gnometools. http://www.file-upload.net/download-1642940/de.lng.html
HowTo set new lang, please read here >> MMOGnometools

----------


## Analhammer

I have a new problem: the bot doesn't loot, he just open the looking for group window...

----------


## Sazxo

New looting mechanism check eng gnometools forum

----------


## ghost_soul

> I have a new problem: the bot doesn't loot, he just open the looking for group window...


You need to rebind some keys. *U* needs to be bound to the Target last Target function

*I* should be keybound to Interact with Target

Edited because I"m an idiot that doesn't know the difference between U and I

----------


## Muncken87

how do u uninstall this, it messes up my msnmessenger

----------


## DaemonOnFire

> how do u uninstall this, it messes up my msnmessenger


go into "profil.ini", set "first run" or "first launch" to 0 and start the bot, now you should have the chance again to give it an other name.

Other way is, go into the "profil.ini" and set the values, where "msnmmsg.exe" and "Live Messanger" stands into "whatyouwant.exe".


EDIT:

@ the upcoming days i ll write a short tutorial @mmognometools.com how to customize your GT.

----------


## Polenm

The bot is good, but 1 thing really annoys me. Sometimes he won't loot the mob, and he won't detarget him neither. That ends in that the bot is trying to loot the mob for like 5-10 seconds, then he just run straight forward out of the waypoint patch and dies... Injection looting solves this, but it won't skin then, its' more risky and cannot loot 2 dead mobs. Anyone got solution for that?

----------


## Analhammer

> The bot is good, but 1 thing really annoys me. Sometimes he won't loot the mob, and he won't detarget him neither. That ends in that the bot is trying to loot the mob for like 5-10 seconds, then he just run straight forward out of the waypoint patch and dies... Injection looting solves this, but it won't skin then, its' more risky and cannot loot 2 dead mobs. Anyone got solution for that?


he run straight forward? maybe there ist a mineral/herb the bot wants to have. you should decrease the detection radius of mining/herbing in your bot configurations.

----------


## Pixion

@Polenm
You should read what happens with GnomeTools.
In Injection loot, it's written "( NOT RISKY )"...
I'm not lying...
And more, for loot stucks, there is the supermacro...

----------


## ckzillx

I've been using this bot now for a few hours and watching it for any so-called "bugs"...this is what I've come up with so far...
1. DOES NOT detect a second MOB near by...meaning if the toon goes to attack one MOB it does NOT detect the second one that is right next to it, it should detect it & skip the way point or wait until it's "safe"...is there an option for this?
2. how do you caliberate the rest period? for some reason I've noticed that it does this on it's own, waits about 10 seconds after a kill rests and then goes...what if i want it to wait only 5 secs?
3. are there any english forums where users have posted profiles for waypoints plus class profiles???
thnx

----------


## Pixion

1. Are you using Factions to look for mobs to kill ?
You should check " Do not spam TAB key " and add factions.
2. Atm, the bot wait for full regen.
3. MMOGnometools - Powered by vBulletin
( You need to buy access / bot to see every section )

----------


## GordonGekko

Hey Pixion, I bought a key and now registered my nick in the forum. But how do I link my forum account to my key to see all sections?

Cheers
G

----------


## Pixion

Hello,

You may just PM me, or Ifarmu on forums with your key.
We will set your forum account to Elite.

Cya.  :Wink:

----------


## GordonGekko

Where can I download the final version? I can't find anything on the homepage.

Cheers
G

----------


## Pixion

Just read Basic guide, on mmognometools.
You'll find a link to download GnomeTools in it.  :Wink:

----------


## GordonGekko

So 2.24 is the latest one?

----------


## Pixion

It will auto-update to 4.16 version.  :Wink:

----------


## GordonGekko

oh, i c

thx

----------


## makaus

I keep getting the error, Obtained Null and can't find ingame coords  :Frown: 

even at lvl 1!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lupita

start with admin rights will help You out.

----------


## makaus

> start with admin rights will help You out.


Thanks, will try  :Smile:

----------


## makaus

Nice, works fine. but can't loot, if i set it to loot, it opens "Search for group" when it tries looting.

Else it's awesome.

----------


## nouse

guess its time to try this one hope it's good  :Smile:

----------


## Sazxo

Makaus , check out the forum mmognometools.c0m
The issue you are talking about is the new loot mechanic

----------


## Uncalled

hmm i got a question. i have my own server where i play alone, so i would like to play in 2 windows with a bot in my party. is that possible?
if no could you tell me which bot is able to work so...
all i need is a bot following me and attacking my enemies

----------


## ckzillx

...has anyone been successfull multi-boxing? i tried this and it seems to not work too great...i have 2 WoW clients open and 2 GT instances running...open'd each one up at a time...it seems the cursor gets confused on which WoW window to get on...suggestions please? THX!

----------


## Lupita

For more Help you should register on the official page.

----------


## Thidan

> ...has anyone been successfull multi-boxing? i tried this and it seems to not work too great...i have 2 WoW clients open and 2 GT instances running...open'd each one up at a time...it seems the cursor gets confused on which WoW window to get on...suggestions please? THX!



You need two copies (two different keys that is) of the bot to multibot. 
Read damnit.

----------


## m4gixx

Will this thing work for the german version of the game?

----------


## DaemonOnFire

> Will this thing work for the german version of the game?


Yes it will, i even created a german lang file, just watch the english support forum  :Wink:

----------


## m4gixx

> Yes it will, i even created a german lang file, just watch the english support forum


Thank you very much, good Sir. Much appreciated.

----------


## sehe

Can i skin in background mode? 
I now it stand somewhere in the thread, but i don't want to read 32 pages through.

----------


## LazyArtist

> I keep getting the error, Obtained Null and can't find ingame coords 
> 
> even at lvl 1!


Same here, and I have admin rights and have Run as administrator. Nothing seems to be working at all.

Is there some basic step that is not mentioned here?

----------


## Pixion

Obtained Null error comes only when the BOT haven't got anough rights to do its job.
Disable antivirus and whatever can block GT.

----------


## LazyArtist

> Obtained Null error comes only when the BOT haven't got anough rights to do its job.
> Disable antivirus and whatever can block GT.


Thanks, that took care of the null error.

But I still get the cant get coords error, any Ideas?

----------


## staneless

thanks it worked for me well for a little annyways

----------


## Pixion

LazyArtist, do you play on Official servers ?
GnomeTools is for 3.1.1, and only for 3.1.1 atm.

----------


## fappycat

I'm testing out the trial and am having issues with it freely running around without targeting anything... I set it to use tab on a five-second cooldown timer for the time being... but now WoW and the bot crash to desktop completely. One second both are running, the next they're both gone. Any ideas on why this might be?

----------


## Pixion

Hum... may i ask where did you download the BOT ?
And read guide on mmognometools to configure Factions to kill.




> I set it to use tab on a five-second cooldown timer for the time being...


Dunno how you did that...

----------


## Tobii

Gonna buy this when i get me some money..!
And will rep you in.. 24 Hours.. xD Keep it up Pixion!  :Smile:

----------


## Lupita

> Hum... may i ask where did you download the BOT ?
> And read guide on mmognometools to configure Factions to kill.
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno how you did that...


oh i think he puts the "Tab" Command in the Fightbook :P

----------


## fappycat

> oh i think he puts the "Tab" Command in the Fightbook :P


That's exactly what I did. The command bound to hotkey K ('target nearest enemy') is a buff with a five second cooldown.

[e] Also, I have tried the factions-to-kill method, though I haven't had a chance to fully experiment with it. When the realms come back up later today I'll be sure to try that before anything else.

----------


## smokingape

looks very good

----------


## DaemonOnFire

> Thank you very much, good Sir. Much appreciated.


They got many profile updates.
The english community is growing, very nice  :Wink:

----------


## GordonGekko

Quick question:: How can I load a Glider Waypoint Profile into GT? I have the *.XML files on hand but if I want to load it in GT it doesn't find the file in the folder.

----------


## Moji

> Quick question:: How can I load a Glider Waypoint Profile into GT? I have the *.XML files on hand but if I want to load it in GT it doesn't find the file in the folder.


On the main screen where it says "start" "settings" "fish" etc. it will say "load" and that is where you load glider profiles

----------


## GordonGekko

oh, got it. i thought i have to load it from the waypoint tab. 

thx

----------


## GordonGekko

*Bot and WoW windows crashing to desktop*

Hi I just set up the bot with the basic tutorial. Now I wanted to test my /fight macr and therefore I used the "Kill" button. But after the bot used some spells it is crashing to desktop. Means that the Bot and even the WoW window is completely gone.

Im running Windows XP SP2 and WoW in windowed mode.

Any help is appreciated.

Thx
Gordon

----------


## Chuck12345

The ADMIN is currently working on updating the bot for the patch 3.1.2

----------


## GordonGekko

Oh, so it doesn't work at the moment? And is that the reason why it's crashing? I'm playing on an EU server and the servers are still runnning on 3.1.1. But the bot crashes frequently if I use the Kill Target button (i dindn't tested the bot routine so far).

----------


## Chuck12345

You shouldn't even have to click the kill target button


have you even read the tutorials on the main forums?

English Community: http://www.mmognometools.com/en/forumdisplay.php?f=30
French Community: http://www.gnometools.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=27

----------


## fappycat

> Oh, so it doesn't work at the moment? And is that the reason why it's crashing? I'm playing on an EU server and the servers are still runnning on 3.1.1. But the bot crashes frequently if I use the Kill Target button (i dindn't tested the bot routine so far).


This is happening to me as well... I'm on an American server. It happened with 3.11... and as of right now it can't find coordinates in 3.1.2.

/\ /\ /\ That's because, as somebody said a few posts above me, that this doens't work with 3.12 and it's being worked on. Nice.

----------


## bugmebug

it is updated and works now thanks pixion!

----------


## Tobii

Pixion - 1. Will the bot be able to sell stuff later? My bags is getting full really fast, and it would be nice if it sold all of it by itself..
2. How do i get a Gold Key?  :Smile:

----------


## Quilombos

I only got one Question, is it version WoW 3.1.2 safe updated ?

----------


## Horneh

Sorry to ask such a lame question but where can i enter the key after i bought it? I really cant find anywhere to enter it and yet again i say sorry for asking such a dumb question as I have probably just missed it.

----------


## emoemo

> Sorry to ask such a lame question but where can i enter the key after i bought it? I really cant find anywhere to enter it and yet again i say sorry for asking such a dumb question as I have probably just missed it.


Open profile.ini and delete the testkey Key="...." and save the ini. After restarting the bot you should be able to enter your key.

----------


## Pixion

Bot is updated for 3.1.2.
Gold keys are for members that donate.  :Wink:

----------


## Sazxo

Any special features for those that donate ?  :Smile:  just wondering

----------


## Pixion

A special logo, voices at start...Just extras lolz.

----------


## GordonGekko

Thx Pixion for the quick upsate. I'm going to test it asap. Is the "Kill Target" Crash fixed with this version?

----------


## Pixion

Haven't looked at this.
Will update if needed.

EDIT : I've got no crash.
Can you tell me all precisions you can, class used... is it just crash or error message...?
Thanks.

----------


## navywarrior

This program has been added to wardens scanning, be careful in usage!!!

----------


## GordonGekko

> This program has been added to wardens scanning, be careful in usage!!!


Where did you get the information?

----------


## GordonGekko

> Haven't looked at this.
> Will update if needed.
> 
> EDIT : I've got no crash.
> Can you tell me all precisions you can, class used... is it just crash or error message...?
> Thanks.


I used the "Kill Target" button to test my fighting macro. But usually it crashes during the fight. Means that WoW crashes to desktop and the bot shuts down completely. I'm running Win XP 32 bit SP1. Char is a Lvl 24 priest.

----------


## pookiw

what exactly do you need to put in fight books for GT to run properly?

----------


## Quilombos

I started to get some error´s.. "You are too far from your Profile !".. I´t sounds like I didnt really complete the "waypoint circle" correctly so i started svhost.exe* and made a small run circle and stop when I was at the exact same place i started. But i got the same error.
Best Regards.

and ofc i loaded the correct profile... :P

----------


## Pixion

Have a look at last guide on mmognometools.
You don't need to use svhost anymore.  :Wink:

----------


## Horneh

Sometimes the bot just carrys on running. I have only managed to get 1 profile running at the moment in nagrand, but I'm using a Glider profile. Is it because of this or is it just generally stopping because of a bug in the GT. after this you jsut get the message saying "too far from waypoint" and it stops, and leaves me disconnected in the morning.

----------


## Pixion

Have you set up your SuperMacro ?
I'm quite sure you didn't > When GT will want to clear its target, he will not manage to do so, and it will try, running, to clear its target untill you are far away from the target, or it vanishes...

----------


## Quilombos

Pixion;
oh ok nice, and ty for ur fast replay.

I will have a look when ur website aint slow  :Wink:

----------


## Sychotix

> Have you set up your SuperMacro ?
> I'm quite sure you didn't > When GT will want to clear its target, he will not manage to do so, and it will try, running, to clear its target untill you are far away from the target, or it vanishes...


he is having the same type of problem as I am. GnomeTools does not like running overnight. I have only had one or two successful night runs, and they were both with the same path. Yes I have everything setup right... such as SuperMacro and Spam Tab to target unchecked.

----------


## Lupita

<< same problem here.

----------


## Pixion

Can you please send me a Log file ?
You can find your logs in Logs folder.
Try to target the hour on when you had the problem.

Also, have you tried to change SuperMacro bind ?
On some keyboards, for GnomeTools to send " = " key, it needs to push down ALT key and it can bug out.
In this case, open your profil.ini file, and modify " SuperMacro " to whatever bind you want.

Anyway, I'm pretty sure it comes from a problem to clear the target.
( Myself, I set SuperMacro to 6 key, it run every nights, so I don't think it is an other problem. )

----------


## GordonGekko

> I used the "Kill Target" button to test my fighting macro. But usually it crashes during the fight. Means that WoW crashes to desktop and the bot shuts down completely. I'm running Win XP 32 bit SP1. Char is a Lvl 24 priest.


Any idea how to solve it?

----------


## Lupita

Pixion the upload failed in this Forum and the Gnometools Forum is down.
How to send you the file?
Or should i post the Code inside the Post here?

And no i haven´t change the SuperMacro to another Keybind then "="!

----------


## GordonGekko

Just tried to use the bot in an usual manner. So loaded my profile, pressed the start button and it crashes to desktop after 2-3 seconds....

Wtf is going on? Any help?

----------


## mandunga

why, don´t work forum GT English?


Someone knows something?

----------


## ghost_soul

> Just tried to use the bot in an usual manner. So loaded my profile, pressed the start button and it crashes to desktop after 2-3 seconds....
> 
> Wtf is going on? Any help?


I'm sure you've tried this but I'll put it out there anyways. Disable your addon's, especially Carbonite if you use it. I had the same problem with my dk and that fixed it. If for some reason it doesn't work delete your gnometools folder and reinstall it.

----------


## GordonGekko

Nice, I disabled Carbonite and it seems that this fixed the issues! THX a lot!

The only issues which I still have is that the bot doesn't loot. In the keybinding I set the keys:

Target last Target: G
Interact: I

I also edited those two key in the profile.ini.

Any ideas why the bot doesn't loot?

----------


## Pixion

Did you check Loot under " Injection " TAB, in your settings ?

----------


## Quilombos

well i found what was my problem anyway.. to sad that i didn´t check that before posting last time. But when i tried to make my own waypoint file with svhost.exe* never registered any waypoints and the file is almost empty only leaving the
[WAYPOINT1]
pos_X=0
pos_Y=0
pos_Z=0

----------


## Lupita

> Pixion the upload failed in this Forum and the Gnometools Forum is down.
> How to send you the file?
> Or should i post the Code inside the Post here?
> 
> And no i haven´t change the SuperMacro to another Keybind then "="!


Pixion????

----------


## Pixion

@Quilombos : Yes that's why i told you to use the feature in the bot itself.

@Lupita : Morgalis must be updating the forum.
You can paste the code here, no problem.
Try to target the moment when the bug appeared.

----------


## Lupita

> 04:13:47 - Vie Max du Mob : 2551
> 04:13:47 - Vie Actuelle du Mob : 2551
> 04:13:48 - Reinit.
> 04:14:12 - Regen Vie.
> 04:14:12 - Reinit.
> 04:14:36 - Regen Vie.
> 04:14:36 - Point visé : WAYPOINT29
> 04:14:36 - Mort ! Tentative de récupération du cadavre.
> 04:14:49 - Initialisation (rez)...
> 10:57:02 - Lancement du BOT effectué.


10:57 manual rejoin!

btw Morgalis is on Holyday, could take days until he fix it -.-

----------


## Quilombos

Pixion,
oh ok I was just to lame to find it in the program..
Well now when everything works I just need to say..
Awesome dude!

----------


## sehe

When can i expect to see the forum running again?

----------


## GordonGekko

> I'm sure you've tried this but I'll put it out there anyways. Disable your addon's, especially Carbonite if you use it. I had the same problem with my dk and that fixed it. If for some reason it doesn't work delete your gnometools folder and reinstall it.





> Did you check Loot under " Injection " TAB, in your settings ?


Do I have to activate it in the Injection Tab? I thought looting works now without injection?

Cheers
G

----------


## Lupita

> When can i expect to see the forum running again?


just wait, the Forum Mod is on Holyday, don´t know how long this will take.
Evtl there is a Mod who could fix it also, but he is not online @the Moment

----------


## Lupita

> Do I have to activate it in the Injection Tab? I thought looting works now without injection?
> 
> Cheers
> G


Yes you have to activate, it is only in this tab but it is not with injection, as far as i remember

----------


## Pixion

We are trying to fix the forum problem.

Lupita, what class / spec are you playing ?

----------


## Lupita

Priest/Shadow lvl 51

----------


## Horneh

Hi - sorry to bother you again, but my char keeps getting stuck behind a v shaped carving in the floor. Eg, it'll walk back a little, attempt to walk forward, but then right back into the inital point. Any solution to make it walk furthat back or turn around more before trying to make it move? Thanks

----------


## astra

i give it a try  :Big Grin:

----------


## astra

Pixion, when you expect the english forum?

Edit:sorry found it :P

----------


## Denv0r

so unstable not worth buying the full program

----------


## emoemo

> so unstable not worth buying the full program


Running it 2 times, no problem, must be your pc.

----------


## Twanx

> so unstable not worth buying the full program


Works perfectly for me :S

Anyone know why the english gnometools forums doesnt work?

----------


## Denv0r

having trouble getting it to loot. it will suddenly close itself and wow.. happened about 4 times in a row. i can get it to path, kill mobs and drink. cant get it to loot, cant keep it up and running.
my PC is very new, i run most new games on full settings with no problems, so its not my pc..maybe ill have to mess with settings some more. it shouldnt close wow though..not sure whats going on there.

----------


## Barracks

Mine works fine as well so not sure what problems your getting but it's plenty stable for me..

----------


## Denv0r

can anyone suggest a good spot to test this app?

----------


## Barracks

> Works perfectly for me :S
> 
> Anyone know why the english gnometools forums doesnt work?


It's been down for two days now on my end. . . *Cough blizz haX'Rs*

----------


## Barracks

> can anyone suggest a good spot to test this app?


Best safest thing for you to do is sign up for a trial account from WOW web site, false email etc then connect to a low populated server.

----------


## Pixion

The BOT closes WoW if you check " Disconnect on Whisper " also.

----------


## Denv0r

i got it working and it works great.

----------


## Horneh

Anyone been banned for using this yet / can warden detect it?

----------


## Irieman

Hey ! ive been trying to watch the online stream for over a week now almost daily and there is never anything ? is it down permanently ? or did you just get banned ?  :Smile:

----------


## Pixion

Used it yesterday, forgot to broadcast now.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
It's not 24/24h but now it's streaming.

----------


## RaidenWoW

> Used it yesterday, forgot to broadcast now. 
> It's not 24/24h but now it's streaming.



Link please.

----------


## Pixion

Link is at first page : Live Video (BETA) by gnometools
 :Wink:

----------


## astra

> Link is at first page : Live Video (BETA) by gnometools


Nice streaming :d

----------


## RaidenWoW

Thanks for the link. That's awesome!

----------


## astra

> Link is at first page : Live Video (BETA) by gnometools


Yow pix the english forum dont work :s

----------


## mmosoft

Nice bot.

I tried it 1 week ago, and level up 9 level on my character.

Gratz.

+Rep

----------


## Lupita

yes the English Forum is down, for Questions you can join the Gnometools IRC Channel.

#Gnometools @Quakenet

----------


## DaemonOnFire

> Yow pix the english forum dont work :s


this is only a tempory effect, just re-visit it in 10 minutes  :Wink: 

btw, stream on Xfire does not work... only black stream window

----------


## Analhammer

> Anyone been banned for using this yet / can warden detect it?


in 9/10 you will be banned because you were reported by a player. I have botted for 6 hours with gnome tools and the bot was still running correctly.

----------


## DaemonOnFire

I always do nightruns, so i start 20:00 and bot until 10:00, without watching it, and i never get caught.
If i do some botting actions a day, i check every 30 minutes, what my bot is doing....

----------


## BrightChild

nice stream, its a nice bot too, works well.

----------


## Lupita

The stream seems to have Problems with Windows Vista and Windows 7.
This Problem is known by the dev´s of XFire but they not really great in find a way to solve it :P

----------


## DaemonOnFire

> The stream seems to have Problems with Windows Vista and Windows 7.
> This Problem is known by the dev´s of XFire but they not really great in find a way to solve it :P


Nice,
thay admitted that their tool does not run on some kind of the computer majority...omg

----------


## astra

the stream is down now for the moment, security updates :wave:

----------


## Pixion

Glad to see you manage to read my message.
I'm just updating the bot for it to switch servers in case of officials gnometools servers went down.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Twanx

Since the forums are down I have a question so I might aswell ask it here.
I do as the tutorial says with the repair route, the bot runs there to repair but then he get stuck here, trying to attack the repairer.. then I get error message "profile to far away" Everything except the repair works fine :S

----------


## Pixion

Ok, did you set the SuperMacro properly ?
It is needed in order to clear the target after having repaired.
Else, it will try to kill the repairer.  :Big Grin:

----------


## münchi

hi, 
when i start msnmsgs.exe i get this errormassage: "No authentification server available"
how can i fix this problem?

----------


## Pixion

Hum...is it the first time you are using GnomeTools ?
Are you playing on a private server ?

It seems that your computer didn't manage to verify your key.

----------


## Denv0r

My bot will go into a buffing loop constantly buffing until it is out of mana then resumes buffing.
Also, my bot IS buffed before i start gnometools.

----------


## münchi

yes, its the first time i try gnometools. i want to test it before i buy it, so i dont have a key beside the 0123456789-testkey.
perhaps my botversion is wrong, what is the newest version and how can i get it?

----------


## Pixion

Denv0r, do not check Advanced buff method, it's random atm.

munchi, it seems you have lastest version.
Is the computer on which you plan to bot connected to internet ?

----------


## münchi

of course it is  :Wink:

----------


## Pixion

Hum, have you ran GnomeTools as admin too ?

----------


## münchi

yes, i m admin

----------


## Pixion

No windows messages poped asking if you accept leting GnomeTools connecting to internet too ?

The BOT ping addresses (gnometools.com for example) before trying to check version / key etc...

----------


## Denv0r

> Denv0r, do not check Advanced buff method, it's random atm.


i have it unchecked now and it still loops the buffing.

----------


## Pixion

Set a higher coldown for your buffs.
It will buff at each end of coldowns.

----------


## tist006

pix i don't know whats wrong. it was working for a week with no problems but now every time while botting at random spots the bot will just keep turning back and forth over and over looking each direction. ive watched it do this for like 15min.

----------


## münchi

there where no messages/warnings from windows. the bot must be able to connect to the internet because the update-program works. are there any other programs i have to install?

----------


## Pixion

tist006, was it working well in 4.16 version ?
Nothing changed, exepted some things related to WoW update.
Also, it can be related to your profiles, but i don't know them.

----------


## Pixion

munchi, I will update in the minute.

EDIT : Done, munchi, just restart GnomeTools please.

----------


## emoemo

The bot cannot farm objects with the german chars: ä,ö,ü like Königsblut = Kingsblood  :Wink:

----------


## Pixion

Aww, yeah, will fix it.

----------


## GordonGekko

One issue. The bot doesn't buff after resurrect. What should I do? SHould I activate this "smart buffing" option?

----------


## DaemonOnFire

For those guys who have "buff" problems.
Make a macro looking like this:

/cast [target=self] SPELL(RankX)

And you even can start botting without buffing first time..

----------


## münchi

got the following problem now: the bot cant loot the killed mob. anyone else got this problem? i tried it with and without injektion, not working at all.

----------


## GordonGekko

One other thing. Does somebody have the repair macro for me. I saw one in the the Bot forum which I wanted to use but the forum is still down. So can somebody help?


By the way, an IRC chat would be nice. Especially if the forum is down for a while....

Cheers
G

----------


## Hawkster

GordonGekko,

Do you mean the macro that is in the 1st post of this thread from Pixion ?  :Smile:

----------


## Denv0r

What would cause the bot to immediately close? im botting in window mode. it runs perfectly for about 30 minutes then out of nowhere, the wow client and gnometools will close with no error. i am also not doing loot injection as it causes this crash without even trying to loot or it presses the key "I" which i have unbound.

----------


## GordonGekko

> What would cause the bot to immediately close? im botting in window mode. it runs perfectly for about 30 minutes then out of nowhere, the wow client and gnometools will close with no error. i am also not doing loot injection as it causes this crash without even trying to loot or it presses the key "I" which i have unbound.


same here. sometimes it closes both windows out of nowhere...

@ Hawkster: yep, thx!

----------


## Pixion

" Stop on whispers " closes GnomeTools AND WoW without error messages.

----------


## Denv0r

trying it now, pixion i just want to say thanks for the help with everything. +rep

----------


## Gtrleo

Awesome! How do I make it loot though? :<

----------


## Pixion

Check " Loot " under Injections TAB, in your settings.
Then, in game, bind :
- G to Target last target
- I to Interact with target

----------


## Lupita

For all GT users the english Forum ist still down, feel free to join #Gnometools on Quakenet to ask us for help

----------


## numinis

May I ask what security updates have been added recently?  :Smile:  (can't seem to find it on your site, it's hard to find anything on there  :Stick Out Tongue: ) I've come to a point that I don't wanna risk the account I was botting anymore  :Big Grin:  (nearly 2 chars lvl 80).

I've gotten my hands on the source for 3.70 version and well... I don't really think it covers my "needs  :Stick Out Tongue: "

thx in advance for the reply  :Smile:

----------


## fappycat

So, from time to time I'll reach a point where the bot won't attack anything. I will have factions and waypoints and stuff (even profiles that include both of these), and when I manually target something the bot will attack, kill and skin it, but after that it will aimlessly run around and not target anything unless it pulls agro. Usually, I just close the bot and restart it, but is there an easier way or an explanation about what is going on?

----------


## Horneh

Ok - ill ask again. I suck at making bot WP's etc so have to use the glider profiles. Unfortunatly, this profile gets stuck behind a rock, and therefore there is no way to keep it going. The only thing is, when i try to delete the waypoint over there, it deletes a load ofother waypoints connected to it and it causes even more problems. I ask is there any way to make it avoid more before it gets back on path so it can get round the obsticle. help from anyone that works will earn +rep. Also another profile for level 71 would work  :Smile:

----------


## tist006

> So, from time to time I'll reach a point where the bot won't attack anything. I will have factions and waypoints and stuff (even profiles that include both of these), and when I manually target something the bot will attack, kill and skin it, but after that it will aimlessly run around and not target anything unless it pulls agro. Usually, I just close the bot and restart it, but is there an easier way or an explanation about what is going on?


this is the same thing mine does.. around the same spot too. i know how to make profiles, they ARE fine. somethings wrong here.

note: it didn't always do this. just recently, was there an update to the program recently or something?

----------


## BrightChild

it is your guy's profiles..just remake it and make sure it doesn't go near the rock. once no m2 collision is back..turn that on

----------


## Heldentaten

Just a short question, I hope one of you can answer... as I'm a bit scared of reading through all of the 40 previous pages -.-°

I'm not very familiar with bots, so I have no idea what these programs are capable of....
Can this Bot be used to effectively farm herbs? Or for mining? I mean like, flying around in Stormpeaks or something on a defined route, note when a spawn is shown on minimap, go there, gather, mount and continue it's path?

----------


## Pixion

Atm, it can gather, but can't fly.
Sorry.

----------


## Heldentaten

Ok, but it would be possible to farm with a normal "non-flying" Mount? For example in Wintergrasp?

And, if so, would it be necessary that the waypoints cross the herbs / nodes, so that the bot actually runs "over" the thing you want it to gather? Or would it be enough that the path leads the bot in range of a herb to be shown on the minimap-tracking, it detects the herb and leaves it's patch to gather, and returns on the waypoints afterwards?

----------


## bugmebug

bot cant pvp wintergrasp could be problematic for you

----------


## Heldentaten

but without pvp interference it would work that way?

----------


## XetroSmokey

> Awesome! How do I make it loot though? :<



To make it 100% Loot Success , In WoW [Press Esc --> Interface --> Tick Auto Loot]

----------


## Pixion

English forums are back.

----------


## Lupita

yes they are back. Feel free to join the Community xD

----------


## Dybberg

anyone wanna trade with me? a gnometool key, into a lvl 80 Death knight / 80 paladin / or maybe a rogue.. got 3 accounts, so might trade one away into a gnometool key. 

add me on msn if interested: [email protected]

----------


## DaemonOnFire

> anyone wanna trade with me? a gnometool key, into a lvl 80 Death knight / 80 paladin / or maybe a rogue.. got 3 accounts, so might trade one away into a gnometool key. 
> 
> add me on msn if interested: [email protected]


Sure?
How long is this account payed?
Scammed, phished?
SQ(A)?
etc.^^
9€ costs a key, why would you trade a key into a 200€ account?

----------


## dubnasty

Daemon be careful it doesn't seem like a fair trade to me. And he has 2 rep  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DaemonOnFire

> Daemon be careful it doesn't seem like a fair trade to me. And he has 2 rep


That s why i asked him that much...  :Wink: 
But thx

----------


## dubnasty

> That s why i asked him that much... 
> But thx


your welcome  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dybberg

nah, its about 2 years old account.. and My credit card its emty for the days, so.. and i dont need 3 accounts  :Big Grin:  the two other accounts I got from my brother quitted wow.. and its expensive with 3 accounts...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pixion

PM me your MSN, like this, no scam, nothing bad.

----------


## tist006

you really willing to part a 80 pal? if its horde il definitely trade me key haha. PM me ur contact info  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lupita

Pixion pls contact me. i´m on the irc channel

----------


## jacob4313

So far im rather impressed. I havent taken time to fully experience the bot nor leave it alone for periods of time as i havent yet payed for it. Though i can say with the trial it surley produced good results.

After a tedious set up proccess i finally figured it out. the loading of profiles is rather simple i just loaded an old glider .xml profile and it plugged right in. After that the setting up of keybinds almost through me for a loop. The big hint for anyone trying it fresh is setting up sequence macros for your actions. The buffs are rather decieving as well as the *cooldown* it mentions somtimes reffers to how long the buff is on you rather then the actual cooldown for things that are instant cast and only have a global cooldown.

After setting up the sequence macro for my shaman which consisted of stormstrike, lavalash, earthshock, and having watershield and windfury auto apply themselfs over periods of time i can say im impressed. Shamanistic rage goes off without a hitch every 2 mins i kill mobs just as if i spammed 1 2 and 3 myself and my mana effeciency is just as if i was playing. Never have to drink and only eat when i get low.

I plan on buying the full copy *which by the way is very cheap at a 1 time cost of only 11.50 i belive* and giving it extensive testing.

Thank you Pixion for the great bot, i can tell the difference between free bots and bots you have to pay for rather clearly now. Continue the good work =)

----------


## Dybberg

can anyone give a link to buy key for gnometools?  :Smile:  would like to buy one, or trade a lvl 80 account into a key.

-Dybberg

----------


## Pixion

@jacob4313 Thanks for your review. =)

@Dybberg Send me your MSN by PM, or just go here : GnomeTools - BOT Complet pour World of Warcraft.

----------


## swat4plz

Is this the number one bot around atm? 
Im so tempted to buy it - but i wanna be sure before i do....
Am i able to use the glider profile addon with the demo?


Only thing holding me back atm is most the info i've come across has been "Awsome i used it all the way upto lvl 9" etc

I need some hardcore facts before i start drilling money into it..


thanks

----------


## Hawkster

swat4plz - I would say download it, run it in Demo mode and see how you like it, the demo mode is the full working version of the bot apart from it shutting down every 10mins.

----------


## neeps

can someone explain to me how to set up way points with this, never used a bot before and im experimenting but i just cant figure it out.

I keep getting a message saying im too far from my profile when i try and start the bot but im just setting the way point to run a small circle in the dwarf starting area ^^

----------


## jacob4313

@swat4plz, yes you should use the demo version of the bot. its the full bot just on a 10 min timer. Run to where you want to bot, throwin your profile and set it up and watch it go.

i am about to buy it right now and for what its worth your hardly throwing a vast amount of money away. My friend got it last night and i think he said the total was like 13 bucks. Not much for a one time fee if you get a bot thats continuously updated no?

----------


## Iraq

i was going to write my very negative review of this bot, and let everyone know how crappy it is.

but then i got high, and i dont really care anymore.

----------


## cab0747

Yes, there are some negatives with this bot. I will go over what I do and do not like about the bot...

Positives

Price: I think my total was somewhere between 11$ and 13$. One time fee. No need to pay for a monthly subscription like you did with glider. well worth the money.
Background Botting: Do what you want while your bot farms or levels. My sham-wow is blowing up WPL as I am writing this  :Wink: 
Customizable(Somewhat): This will also be in the negative section. But, with this bot, kind of like zolofighter, you can chose what spell are cast and when. So, you can tweak your bot to go along with your current spec.
Constant Updates: Software is upgraded and done so automatically.
Stop at Level: A nice feature Glider didnt have. Once you hit the specified level, the bot stops and hearths.
Service: Author seems to check these posts often. Takes into account what everyone has to say here and on the forums. nice to see someone listen to us. =D
Helpful Forums: I first started using this by myself thinking 'HA! How hard can this be!" after running into a few problems I decided to check the forums. The other users there had already solved most of the problems I had. I got them sorted out and got Gnometools up and running again.

Negatives

Setup: The original setup is a tad difficult to get everything working properly. It took me about a week to work out most of the kinks. I am a Glider > Zolofighter > Gnometools user, so i gradually eased myself into the more difficult programs. If this is your first botting program.... good luck, you may need it.
Odd Bugs: Without looting injection the bot will randomly run off and stop. Sometimes it "Retraces it steps", will go to waypoints in this order 1, 2, 3, 4, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 7, 8, 9 etc. Nothing too weird, the looting is solved by using injection and the waypoint thing isnt too bad of a bug.
Fightbook: Yes, I know I said this was a positive before and i do like that you can customize it but i think it could use some more work. Possibly more features, the ability to use other cast bars without binding your keys to everything. Pixion, if you have ever seen/used Zolofighter, that setup may work out quite well for this program. 
Language: I havent gotten too many errors as of late but when I did, a few were in French even though I had installed the English version(I know that the "Your trial time has expired" was one of the messages). Im sure more updates will fix this.


Neither Positive or Negative

Buff/de-buff Detection: Would be a great feature. My sham with 6/9 stacks of his lightning shield up doesnt need 9/9 for the next fight. Also, knowing when to cleanse or drop a cleansing totem would be a great addition. 


Final Thoughts

If you feel like spending the better part of your free time during one week to get this working perfectly, go for it. Good bot, it is more than worth your 13$ or whatever. With more and more people finding out about this I would imagine that this, and the Gnometools forums will only be more helpful and more features will be added. Pixion, thank you very much for this and keep up the good work.


Grades

Glider: A+
Zolofighter; A-
Gnometools: B

----------


## bugmebug

At the beginning i was comparing the gnometools with the others but then i said to myself those bots did not developed instantly most of them become what they are in 1-3 years.

----------


## cab0747

Agreed. This bot still has time to develop and as more people use it and Pixion updates it more, I am sure it will only get better. The only reason I am comparing it is so that people that have no used it before can see what they are getting into.

----------


## Thidan

Read somewhere in this thread about people wanting more confirmations of it beeing used in higher levels.
I've successfully "gnomed":
lvl 48-60 balance then feral druid (feral > balance, nonstop killing)
lvl 1-24 warlock (going to "gnome" it more today)
lvl 75-79 hunter.
lvl 24-49 shaman.

----------


## Dybberg

yo guys, i did buy gnometools.

GnomeTools - BOT Complet pour World of Warcraft.

from that link. and i wondering. does it only works in US? since it says " com/usbuy.html " in link? :s 

and when i enter that page, i used paypal, and i got mail from gnometools, is that paypal for the key to use the bot? please explain me someone  :Smile: 

-Dybberg

----------


## deadlyaim142

cool bot man thx

----------


## karapidiola

i got a way for free keys but i have to work in it some days if im not borring i will post staff results but it wont be free

----------


## Pixion

Cool man.
Nice to see there is always someone to spit on others' work.  :Wink:

----------


## sehe

> i got a way for free keys but i have to work in it some days if im not borring i will post staff results but it wont be free


Go away man! 
Pixion is doing a great job and it's the best bot working atm.! 
So just pay the 11$!! It's only 11$ man! If you don't got that money, you're a very poor guy.

----------


## Horneh

*To the guy(s) who wanted some higher leveling reports*

I am currently at level 75 Retribution Paladin. On the first night I got GT, I spent a while setting up waypoints, as i'm rather new to botting etc. Shortly after, I just decided to convert / use glider profiles. I started at 64. First night, i got a few disconnects, and only gained one level in nagrand. (Night consists of about 9 hours sleep) Second night I gained 2 levels, and I used it to reconnect myself, worked well. Next night, I got 1 level, nothing good, nothing bad here.

Moving on to Northrend, probably a bad idea at 68, but the profile i used got me stuck a few times. Used this and got 1 level per night, usually due to it getting stuck behind a rock, and editing out the waypoint really screwed the whole profile up, so i left it. Anyways, at 71, i went to the "grizzly" profile, and worked like a gem. Gained me 1-2 levels per night. Currently, just started Sholozar, and again is working perfect. actually, i just died while writing this, but some lame 80 shaman couldnt help himself. It corpseran.

One of the main benefits of this, which i find quite nice is that is uses /hello when others are near. Looks real-ish. It also sat down for some reason when 2 people where near me before of the same faction. Pretty cool, not sure why though. 

Only downer with this, is that it attacks alliance. Not fun when you get ganked. = WRONG apparently, it JUST encountered an alliance didn't attack it. Guess some times it doesn, sometimes it doesn't.

All in all, it works perfectly at ALL levels, and the only thing that I could reccomend to improve it, is that you should be able to prioritise abilities. Eg - Judging always number 1 cast in order to get mana back

----------


## karapidiola

> Go away man! 
> Pixion is doing a great job and it's the best bot working atm.! 
> So just pay the 11$!! It's only 11$ man! If you don't got that money, you're a very poor guy.


i dont need any bot or something i do this cos i want to call it PoC

----------


## tist006

eh i just cant seem to get all my profiles working correctly. some of them the bot just disregards the waypoints and just runs off into the distance til it gets lost.

----------


## cab0747

> i got a way for free keys but i have to work in it some days if im not borring i will post staff results but it wont be free




Really? It costs about 13$... if you are even 12 years old I am sure you can save up your lunch money for 2 weeks and pay for it. Dont discourage the authors of these programs....

----------


## emoemo

There is one thing i noticed with multibotting:
The second GT Apllication regular gets an error when my inventury is full.
No problem with the first GT, inv is full, bot tries to loot, it fails, but no error.

Line-1:
Error:Recursion level has been exceeded - AutoIT will quit to preven stack overflow.


Another error:
With one of the GTs i can't create new waypoint profile, with the other GT it works perfect.

----------


## Horneh

> eh i just cant seem to get all my profiles working correctly. some of them the bot just disregards the waypoints and just runs off into the distance til it gets lost.


Have you set up the super macro correctly? Its on the first page in a box.
You also need to bind it to "="

----------


## kidkandee

Does this bot work for Vista?

----------


## emoemo

> Does this bot work for Vista?


First post line 4




> *This BOT works with Windows 32bits, Windows 64bits and Windows Seven !*

----------


## BrightChild

> Agreed. This bot still has time to develop and as more people use it and Pixion updates it more, I am sure it will only get better. The only reason I am comparing it is so that people that have no used it before can see what they are getting into.


almost all of your problems are your fault, not the bots.

----------


## Pixion

It works with Vista, yes.

----------


## DaemonOnFire

One question how many kb/s does the bot take while communitcationg with the main server for checking keys etc?

----------


## mcsparta

Can someone clarify whether this bot is working atm? I've been out of the loop since Glider went down so I've no idea what the best bot available is atm...

----------


## karapidiola

> Really? It costs about 13$... if you are even 12 years old I am sure you can save up your lunch money for 2 weeks and pay for it. Dont discourage the authors of these programs....


are u stupid or what?why are u tell me bulshits i dont want the bot
i just can "find" keys

----------


## ghost_soul

> Can someone clarify whether this bot is working atm? I've been out of the loop since Glider went down so I've no idea what the best bot available is atm...


It is available, the English community is still somewhat small, at least that is what it seems like on the GT forums but the bot works well and there are many fightbooks up to help you out. It is defiantly worth buying a key for.

----------


## Sazxo

> eh i just cant seem to get all my profiles working correctly. some of them the bot just disregards the waypoints and just runs off into the distance til it gets lost.


I got the same problem :c

----------


## DaemonOnFire

> I got the same problem :c


Updated to 4.17?
You should not do anything while the bot is playing, most faults which seem to be caused by the bot, are not cauesd by itself, rather by the person who tried do some "oh let´s press space, the bot get stuck in front of a barrier" stuff.

NEVER DO ANYTHING INGAME WHILE BOTTING.

----------


## ghost_soul

> I got the same problem :c


Sounds like you may have carbonite. Try disabling it and see how that goes. Worse comes to worse you can disable all addon's then turn them on one by one to see if any of them are interfering with you. Also if you're running Vista make sure to run as admin.

Addon's I know do not affect GT (at least on my setup):
Gatherer
Auctioneer
Omen
Recount
Atlasloot Enhanced
Cartographer
Questhelper
Lightheaded

----------


## Sazxo

Will try it very soon , thx
EDIT: Seems to be a addon that ****s up , thx for the help  :Big Grin:

----------


## kidkandee

> First post line 4


I read that, so I guess it doesn't work for Vista .... thanks for answering like an ass.

----------


## ghost_soul

> I read that, so I guess it doesn't work for Vista .... thanks for answering like an ass.


Yeah Emoemo answered like an ass but he also didn't give you the correct answer. I run GT on Vista perfectly, though you have to run it as admin. The Bot creator also answered your question positively.

----------


## kidkandee

Thanks! I supose I could have just tried out the trial on Vista, however I'm at work and can't atm. I think I'll give this a try and report back with a review.

----------


## mcsparta

FFS I've paid for this and received my key.. only to find it's already in use?! what the hell?!

----------


## Pixion

It seems someone found a way to use PHP function to modify state of all keys, I fixed it, sorry...

----------


## cab0747

> I got the same problem :c


Using injection solves this.

----------


## Dybberg

hello, I bought gnometools, and wanted to ask some questions.. 

can i upgrade gnometools? i only got " normal version " want to upgrade it.
and tonight when i was botting with it. I bot a lvl 66 hunter in nagrand.
down with primal shadow if you know, when i fall asleep, i did wake up in the night..
the bot was farming ogres under halaa :S wtf? i havent waypoint there  :Stick Out Tongue: 


and could you make a gnometool turtorail on how to make ghostwaypoints? because the hunter pulls often more than 2 mobs, klike 3 mobs on pet and 2 at me, then it dies and it doesnt run back to corpse and rezz.. maybe its because i use glider profile with ghostwapoints? ..

would be very helpfull if you could make a video where you setup waypoints and after ghostwaypoints.. would be nice to sleep without knowing the bot will die and stand with spirit healer for ages without logging of wow..

sorry for my "maybe" stupid questions..

if you could add me on msn Pixio it would be nice to talk with you.

[email protected]

----------


## ghost_soul

> hello, I bought gnometools, and wanted to ask some questions.. 
> 
> can i upgrade gnometools? i only got " normal version " want to upgrade it.
> and tonight when i was botting with it. I bot a lvl 66 hunter in nagrand.
> down with primal shadow if you know, when i fall asleep, i did wake up in the night..
> the bot was farming ogres under halaa :S wtf? i havent waypoint there 
> 
> 
> and could you make a gnometool turtorail on how to make ghostwaypoints? because the hunter pulls often more than 2 mobs, klike 3 mobs on pet and 2 at me, then it dies and it doesnt run back to corpse and rezz.. maybe its because i use glider profile with ghostwapoints? ..
> ...


Ok I'll try to answer your questions in the order you asked them even though I'm not Pixio:

1. Right now there is only 1 version of GnomeTools. You may see on the GT English forums people asking for Elite Access, this is just an upgraded Forum account for paid keyholders. Most importantly IMO it opens up the FIghtbook forum where you can look at my hunter fightbooks and give me feedback so I can make them better.

2. Farming Ogres under Halaa without a profile? I would check your mob search settings. It defaults to 40m but can be set higher. Combine mob search distance with GnomeTools wandering of it's waypoints and you can find yourself in such a situation.

3. Ghost Waypoints Tutorial. Ghost Waypoints are easy to set up. There is a quick and dirty tutorial on the GT English forums that detail it pretty well. Basically all you have to do is get killed, as a ghost open up the waypoints tab under settings. Check the Ghost Waypoint radio box, click Auto Waypoint On/off button, then run to your patrol area. Ghost Waypoints done. For even more ease of use download EditPatrol V4 and use it to make your ghost waypoints. Ohh yeah, check out the tutorial section at the GT forums in order to find a great macro that may solve your standing at the Spirit Healer problem. It's under Repair Fix.

4. Great idea about the video btw, maybe one of the non lazy forum goers at the GT forums or here will do that.

----------


## Dybberg

ah only one version. allright! :Smile: 

yepp i did wake up and my hunter killed ogres like hell ^^, i had only profile in osh'gun with voidspawns..

ok thanks, i will look for turtorail and try download editPatrol v4.

cheers so much  :Smile: 

-dybberg

----------


## coke1111

has anyone been banned useing this ?


and also is like glider in a way and also dose iy have warden ditection and auto reply to gms ?

----------


## karapidiola

finaly i have bypass it 
u can view a video here RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
more than 690 lines of code :P

----------


## Barnzy

Twat karapidiola, GTFO read the rules NO CRACKS!, I can crack GT within 34 seconds, I have cracked it within 34 seconds. get the damn decency and code your own bot instead of cracking others!

----------


## ghost_soul

> has anyone been banned useing this ?
> 
> 
> and also is like glider in a way and also dose iy have warden ditection and auto reply to gms ?


First off as with any bot out there GnomeTools is currently UNDETECTED but that can change at any moment. Nothing out there is undetectable. As for it being like glider in a way, you can load glider profiles straight into the bot now with little to no trouble. When it comes to fighting you're going to have to set up a fightbook as there are no pre-programmed classes installed into the bot.

There have been a couple people posting about being banned using GT, but they were more than likely being stupid and obviously botting.

----------


## Dybberg

guys, are this bot safe? because it looks like its keylogger in the program..
because after i started with this bot i've been hacked twice.. 4000 gold, all gear deleted and skills deleted and proffs..

and lame, right after i downloaded this bot, and only me got account name irl and pw.. only me with mail and everything :@

----------


## Pixion

OMG, this is NOT a Keylogger...

----------


## ghost_soul

> guys, are this bot safe? because it looks like its keylogger in the program..
> because after i started with this bot i've been hacked twice.. 4000 gold, all gear deleted and skills deleted and proffs..
> 
> and lame, right after i downloaded this bot, and only me got account name irl and pw.. only me with mail and everything :@


Maybe be a little more careful with what links you click? I'm sure we all frequent forums that are filled with keyloggers. Don't blame it on GT just because it happened at the same time. I've been using it for close to a month now and had nothing happen.

----------


## Denv0r

i have do not spam TAB key checked and for some reason the blacklist is not working..it keeps attacking neutral mobs when i just want it to attack bears.

----------


## Pixion

Is there any special characters in the neutral mobs name ?
Maybe factions are sames for neutral / not neutral, so you may use blacklisting by names.

----------


## Dybberg

sorry was malware on computer, sorry for thinking it was keylogger ^^, 

but i have a question, my hunter, it bot nice, rez pet, rez itself, farming, but sometimes it targetting pet or "my character " and it just stand there.. what shall i do to not target friendly targets so the bot doesnt stop and die?

----------


## menkey

does the fightbook work with the demo version? i can't get it to work  :Frown:  it just walks up to the mob and auto attacks  :Frown:

----------


## Sychotix

> does the fightbook work with the demo version? i can't get it to work  it just walks up to the mob and auto attacks


you have to set up the fightbook yourself. Currently there is no built in classes for each one.

----------


## menkey

i did enter the keybind + cooldown but it still doesn't work. maybe its disabled in demo version.

----------


## snowmaster20

looks awesome!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
LF a scammed account! PM me if you got one please!

----------


## ghost_soul

> sorry was malware on computer, sorry for thinking it was keylogger ^^, 
> 
> but i have a question, my hunter, it bot nice, rez pet, rez itself, farming, but sometimes it targetting pet or "my character " and it just stand there.. what shall i do to not target friendly targets so the bot doesnt stop and die?


Well what I would do is put a /cleartarget macro as the first action after looting, it should clear up the problems. Also if you get elite access to the english forums take a look at my two hunter fightbooks and give me some feedback on it =P

----------


## ghost_soul

> does the fightbook work with the demo version? i can't get it to work  it just walks up to the mob and auto attacks


Go through the entire fightbook until you see range. It defaults to 35 but I've found as a hunter (survival) that it works best at 20 yards. There is also a great fightbook editor tool on the GT english forums that makes editing your fightbook a breeze. There is also a Survival fightbook and a Beastmaster fightbook in the hunters fightbook section.

----------


## menkey

> Go through the entire fightbook until you see range. It defaults to 35 but I've found as a hunter (survival) that it works best at 20 yards. There is also a great fightbook editor tool on the GT english forums that makes editing your fightbook a breeze. There is also a Survival fightbook and a Beastmaster fightbook in the hunters fightbook section.


thanks ill check it out.  :Smile:  will post my results here.

edit: i cant find the editor. is it in the elite section? i got the fightbook to work! i was entering the keybinds in the wrong section lol.

----------


## ghost_soul

> edit: i cant find the editor.


It is in the elite forums, so if you have a key make sure you let one of the mods know so they can get you access to them. Until then as a stop gap measure you could directly edit the .ini in the FightBooks folder of your gnometool installation, it's easier than having to go through the gui in GT step by step.

----------


## menkey

I see. I've purchased a key already, now waiting for the mod to email it to me. The bot looks good so far! Just have to iron out my way points so my char doesn't get stuck too much  :Frown:

----------


## bobo

I got a key yesterday and so far i really like the bot. Only a couple problems though. If i try to bot on one account and just play on my other when the bot tries to loot it makes my mouse on the game im playing go crazy and try to loot instead of the bot looting. i turned on loot with injection but instead of looting it acts like it just pushes the "i" button and opens up the LFG UI. any ideas how to solve this?

----------


## Barnzy

Yes, read the guide, you have to change 1 and unbind one, look on mmognometools.

----------


## bubblespence

So, When I get the bot going and everything, It starts to work for 1 second, then turn's the bot, and WoW off, Any Ideas on how to fix this? By the way, This is a beautiful Bot! +rep!

----------


## bubblespence

oh, also, You don't need to download the way point adder, its already there, Go to *Settings* Then the tabs at the top, there will be 2 arrows pointing left, and right, Just hit those and it will move the page over to the *main* and *way points* Tab.

----------


## Pixion

bubble, send us a logfiles ( in your Logs folder, take the last ).
Make sure you disabled "Stop on whisper".  :Wink:

----------


## bubblespence

11:58:50 - Options sauvegardées avec succès.
11:59:43 - Frags = 0
11:59:43 - Deaths = 0
11:59:43 - Stucked = 0
12:00:23 - Lancement du BOT de pêche effectué.
12:04:01 - Lancement du BOT effectué.
12:04:13 - Lancement du BOT effectué.
12:06:30 - Lancement du BOT effectué.
12:07:01 - Arrêt de GnomeTools.
12:07:01 - Frags = 0
12:07:01 - Deaths = 0
12:07:01 - Stucked = 0
12:07:41 - Lancement du BOT effectué.
12:07:44 - Différence entre les points : 16655.6645507813
12:07:53 - Lancement du BOT effectué.
12:07:55 - Différence entre les points : 16646.1459960938
12:09:57 - Lancement du BOT effectué.
12:10:01 - Différence entre les points : 16628.1791992188
12:10:15 - Attaque : BeforeAttack
12:10:16 - ## COMBAT ENGAGE ##
12:10:16 - Vie Max du Mob : 41
12:10:16 - Vie Actuelle du Mob : 41
12:10:19 - ## Lecture du FightBook ##
12:10:22 - Fermeture à cause d'un whisp
12:10:22 - Frags = 0
12:10:22 - Deaths = 0
12:10:22 - Stucked = 0
12:12:04 - Arrêt de GnomeTools.
12:12:04 - Frags = 0
12:12:04 - Deaths = 0
12:12:04 - Stucked = 0
12:12:54 - Lancement du BOT effectué.
12:12:57 - Différence entre les points : 16644.3935546875
12:13:16 - Lancement du BOT effectué.
12:13:18 - Différence entre les points : 16630.171875
12:13:20 - Lancement du BOT effectué.
12:13:22 - Différence entre les points : 16630.171875
12:13:53 - Lancement du BOT effectué.
12:13:56 - Fermeture à cause d'un whisp
12:13:56 - Frags = 0
12:13:56 - Deaths = 0
12:13:56 - Stucked = 0
12:24:06 - Options sauvegardées avec succès.
12:26:06 - Frags = 0
12:26:06 - Deaths = 0
12:26:06 - Stucked = 0
12:27:05 - Options sauvegardées avec succès.
12:28:58 - Options sauvegardées avec succès.
12:29:14 - Lancement du BOT effectué.
12:29:53 - Attaque : BeforeAttack
12:29:53 - ## COMBAT ENGAGE ##
12:29:53 - Vie Max du Mob : 41
12:29:53 - Vie Actuelle du Mob : 41
12:29:53 - Fermeture à cause d'un whisp
12:29:53 - Frags = 0
12:29:53 - Deaths = 0
12:29:53 - Stucked = 0
12:33:26 - Options sauvegardées avec succès.
12:33:39 - Lancement du BOT effectué.
12:33:39 - Reinit.
12:33:40 - Point visé : WAYPOINT3
12:33:41 - Attaque : BeforeAttack
12:33:41 - ## COMBAT ENGAGE ##
12:33:41 - Vie Max du Mob : 41
12:33:41 - Vie Actuelle du Mob : 41
12:33:42 - Fermeture à cause d'un whisp
12:33:42 - Frags = 0
12:33:42 - Deaths = 0
12:33:42 - Stucked = 0
12:36:07 - Options sauvegardées avec succès.
12:36:12 - Lancement du BOT effectué.
12:36:13 - Reinit.
12:36:13 - Point visé : WAYPOINT12
12:36:14 - Attaque : BeforeAttack
12:36:14 - ## COMBAT ENGAGE ##
12:36:14 - Vie Max du Mob : 41
12:36:14 - Vie Actuelle du Mob : 41
12:36:16 - ## Lecture du FightBook ##
12:36:17 - Attaque : Opener
12:36:18 - Attaque : MobHealth80
12:36:19 - Fermeture à cause d'un whisp
12:36:19 - Frags = 0
12:36:19 - Deaths = 0
12:36:19 - Stucked = 0
12:40:40 - Options sauvegardées avec succès.
12:43:44 - Options sauvegardées avec succès.
12:44:25 - Options sauvegardées avec succès.
12:44:30 - Lancement du BOT effectué.
12:44:30 - Reinit.
12:44:30 - Point visé : WAYPOINT3
12:44:31 - Attaque : BeforeAttack
12:44:31 - ## COMBAT ENGAGE ##
12:44:31 - Vie Max du Mob : 41
12:44:31 - Vie Actuelle du Mob : 41
12:44:32 - Fermeture à cause d'un whisp
12:44:32 - Frags = 0
12:44:32 - Deaths = 0
12:44:32 - Stucked = 0

----------


## bubblespence

did I do it right? I am not good with programs. And the art of technology. It wont let me un check *Dont Loot* I guess thats with the demo version, though...

And, this site has copied your post for this bot: http://www.wowbootybay.com/2009/04/2...s-farming-bot/

Just to inform you

----------


## Pixion

12:44:32 - Fermeture à cause d'un whisp

That means someone whispered you, and the BOT stopped.
Yes, demo version is limited in time, and features wise.

----------


## Prodigal

Sometimes during fights my bot will just cast one attack and stop doing anything, other times he'll cast 3 times and start autoattacking...

----------


## ghost_soul

> Sometimes during fights my bot will just cast one attack and stop doing anything, other times he'll cast 3 times and start autoattacking...


Check your fightbook to see if your combat macro is set for all the mobhealth < X%, otherwise it may sit there and just wait for you to switch target to reset the cycle. Hopefully this will solve the problem for you.

----------


## silvav5

has anyone gotten banned using this bot

----------


## emoemo

Has multibotting changed ?

It´s not possible for me to open GT 2 times.

----------


## Pixion

Yes, there was a bug, and people was able to open 2 or more instances of GnomeTools.
But it's *ONE* key per instance.




> *You can use a key only on 1 account a time.*


Quoted from : GnomeTools - BOT Complet pour World of Warcraft.

----------


## Sychotix

> has anyone gotten banned using this bot


Yes, as with every bot there have been bans. Likely from player reports.

----------


## bobo

Ok ive had a key for a couple days now. today when i try to log on it wouldnt work..kept getting some error in french. i redownload it and when it asks for my passkey i get an error that says "La cle deja en cours d'utilisation" i assume it means my code is already used as i dont speak french. how do i get it to accept my key again so i can use the bot?

----------


## bgsname

So I have run the test version of this program, and it seems to work pretty nicely once I get it going. My one problem, and its a a pretty huge one, is everytime I run the msnmsgs.exe file (Vista, "run as admin"), 4-5 rundll32.exe immediately pop up on my task manager, all running at 18 to 25% of CPU, taking my computer to max and bombing it. I force them to quit (4 of em), and usually one mroe pops up about 5 minutes later at 25% CPU, then its done. I can use from here and it works ok. 

I see a "bugfix" referencing a rundll problem, so i am wondering there is a workaround for it. 

Ordinarily I would immediately assume this is a result of a trojan/virus built into the program and wipe it, but 48 pages of generaly positive reviews along with multiple scans with malewarebytes, spybot, and AVG lead me to believe its an error, not a virus (hoping at least)

Any help is appreciated. 

The full error is like rundll32.exe wininet", (and then something I forget). and to be clear, the probelm only happens right when I run the msnmsgs.exe file. Anyone?

edit: the full command line for all of them is:

rundll32.exe "C:\Windows\system32\WININET.dll",DispatchAPICall 1

And they only pop up when I start this program.

----------


## Pixion

General bot should delete this rundll32.exe file because it is old.
But maybe it has no rights to do this.

Just delete it yourself.
No matter, there is no keylogger and for account auto reconnection, it's local save.

----------


## teamsolos

Where do you download the latest version?

----------


## Lupita

http://www.gnometools.com/releases/GT_v2.24.zip


For help you can always join our IRC Community!

#Gnometools @Quakenet

----------


## bwigga

how do profiles work in gnome tools?

Ive got some profiles downloaded but say i load a profile for westfall how do i know where it starts?

Should the bot automatically walk to the first point in the profile or do i have to get it near?

----------


## ghost_soul

> how do profiles work in gnome tools?
> 
> Ive got some profiles downloaded but say i load a profile for westfall how do i know where it starts?
> 
> Should the bot automatically walk to the first point in the profile or do i have to get it near?


Good thing about GT is it's compatible with glider profiles if you have any of those saved. As for knowing where it starts, if you're too far away from the profile start point GT will turn your bot to face the direction you need to go and tell you how far you're from the start. Once you're withing 100m of the starting waypoint just hit start again and the bot will go to work.

----------


## squizit

Insane  :Big Grin:  very nice

----------


## justinsroy

Gonna be trying this tonight, any disclaimers or guides posted? Have family over so i cant load it up right now but in a few hours gonna download everything.

Anything i need to know before starting it all up? Errors, files needed deleting? im gonna find all my old glider folders cuz i had like 5 1-80 folders.

Gonna try it and if it works 1-80 then im gonna find a good bot to PvP or does this one do PvP?

----------


## justinsroy

Anyone able to answer how i can convert Glider profiles to gnome tools file and run it? cant seem to figure it out.


Found it: http://www.mmognometools.com/en/showthread.php?t=42

----------


## morgalis

latest versions loads also glider profiles , no need to convert it

----------


## DaemonOnFire

> Where do you download the latest version?


Download any Version and run the "update2.exe" and GT will update itself.

----------


## m4niac

If you have Mining it will mine or what?

----------


## Pixion

With good configuration, yes, it will.
Look in your Settings > Farm.
Also, wow window must be targeted for the bot to gather.

----------


## Dybberg

Pixion, somethings wrong with my gnometool, ive tried download again and again, many times, but when i auto add waypoints, it makes that sound and cords coming up, and after 40 yards it stops, what can be wrong? please.

----------


## m4niac

How much i will have to wait for the key?

----------


## ghost_soul

> How much i will have to wait for the key?


I got mine in 24 hours

----------


## Dybberg

me 2, like 24 hours.

----------


## chaddiablo

Very nice program...demo was good...

----------


## chaddiablo

Poor Poor programers....I found a way to use it full version without buying it.

----------


## BrightChild

> Poor Poor programers....I found a way to use it full version without buying it.


Leechers are definitely the honest ones in this situation, they never lie! Stop trying to lie to make the bot look bad. Of course someone with the proper knowledge could get rid of all the authentication stuff, but you are a bad liar.

----------


## slyee

> Poor Poor programers....I found a way to use it full version without buying it.


And although people like you feel themselves great for it, i decided to buy a key. Where is the problem to pay the people for their work?

----------


## teamsolos

Its only $12 for a lifetime key. The bot is great and well worth it.

----------


## Baelzebub

> Poor Poor programers....I found a way to use it full version without buying it.


QQ
Glider was free aswell if you knew what to do. Code your own bot then people *might* be impressed.
In regards to GT. Solid bot that does what it does well. No questing, flying etc. but levels well.

----------


## Pixion

Maybe I'm poor at security, but I don't think it is very important.
Does the BOT work ? Yes.
Does it costs many money ? No, go in the street to ask this money and you can buy.

I had people that managed to bypass security of the BOT, but as they are good ones, they helped me to secure the BOT a bit more...

----------


## trikinomitry101

> Poor Poor programers....I found a way to use it full version without buying it.


Maybe instead of just trying to boast, you could send the author a PM about what you did, so they could secure it a bit more.

----------


## JxOxSxH

Super fast! Took 2-3 Hours

----------


## shane0

Hi, im pretty noob at this, i have followed the instructions on the 1st page (i have full version though) and when i have completed setting up the character i get errors. i click start! and an info screen appears, saying "focus the window where you want to BOT..." i click ok (as my char is in position for waypoints.) Error then comes up saying "The process handle obtained is null." then i click OK ans another error "Gnome Tools couldn't find in game coords!" I dont see what i have done wrong, tried Waypoints like 6 times now. PLZ HELP!
Thanks and sorry for being such a noob  :Smile:

----------


## nilum

Does this bot have any LUA scripting features like NoAddiction?

----------


## shane0

omfg, sorry guys, 
A) ive probs posted in wrong bit
B) i didnt run the thing in admin (stupid vista)

----------


## Pixion

New video shootage quickly made : h.ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MO25NRTzaBk

( Delete the dot )

----------


## panYama

LF someone to help me setup my Gnometools to lvl my alts all help is appriciated! please pm me here on private message!

----------


## five

anyone got banned yet?

----------


## ww720

for some reason after i download and extract to my desktop it says detected by AVG as a Trojan horse Droper.BKE

----------


## Sychotix

> anyone got banned yet?


As with every bot, there have been people to get banned. They were likely from player reports, just as always =/

----------


## deathormar

using the bot tool is so bad for the game

----------


## Barnzy

> using the bot tool is so bad for the game


your the only 1 that thinks its bad, I bet you didn't bother reading the damn guide though... ****ing l33ch3rs

----------


## Pixion

He said using bots is bad for the game itself, for the community...etc.  :Wink: 
But i'm sorry to tell you we don't care. :s

----------


## juanma

Jaja soy el primer español en postear(creo xD) Me vino muy bien,es de los mejores y el unico que me funciona,gracias +rep

----------


## Pixion

Gracias muchas.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ianian112

Great bot, almost dinged 80 on my dk then ill probabley bot a char for a friend

----------


## panYama

bot is great using it on a druid as we speak and its nice :Smile: , if you don't like it don't come here easy1

----------


## Lupita

For Questions you can allways join our IRC Channel on Quakenet.

#Gnometools

----------


## mgX

its gonna be interesting when the next banwave hits  :Smile: 

Have you considered that uhm... Blizzard might monitor running AutoIT applications?  :Wink:

----------


## Pixion

Have you considered that uhm... Blizzard might monitor everything ?
And LOL, not all Autoit programs are bots...
And if blizzard wanted to flag & ban Autoit program users, all pirox users must be banned right now.

Poor guy sorry, but you really understand nothing...

----------


## harger

bots are freaking important for the game! thats the only way to teach the game developers that digital masturbating aka grinding (repeating the same shema again and again for low return value to the wankor/player) is no real way of high lvl content

----------


## mgX

> Have you considered that uhm... Blizzard might monitor everything ?
> And LOL, not all Autoit programs are bots...
> And if blizzard wanted to flag & ban Autoit program users, all pirox users must be banned right now.
> 
> Poor guy sorry, but you really understand nothing...


Wow, gee, i actually understand quite a bit. And no, neither warden nor wow monitors everything...

And well, in 10 minutes, i have found at least 2 ways of detecting your bot with 100% success....Even tried one of the ways warden uses to detect cheat, and it finds it nicely...

----------


## Pixion

So, why aren't all Pirox users banned ?
Everybody would be banned for a while now if blizz wanted to ban AutoIt users.

----------


## mgX

> So, why aren't all Pirox users banned ?
> Everybody would be banned for a while now if blizz wanted to ban AutoIt users.


Simple, as you should know, blizzard ban ppl in waves for botting. there can be many months between the big ban waves. Other cheating like teleportation, speedhack, exploiting, is banned on the spot. Dont you think that it would be stupid to ban bot programs on the spot? would be too easy to see whether your program is detectable or not. Bot bans from player reports, are made on the spot aswell, where software detection is done in waves.


The fact that you choose to make your bot in autoit with its limitations, clearly shows that perhaps it is you who doesnt understand how thigns work...

----------


## Pixion

I don't know many things about Warden, yeah, I know that.
But WHY shoud AutoIt be more detectable than other langages...?
EDIT: Sorry, the question is more "If they can find an AutoIt program, they can also find others programs coded in C#, C...".

And I have my reasons for having chose AutoIt.

----------


## Dybberg

have any users got banned with gnometools? i have succesfully botted my priest from 1-48 now, in a week, or something like that, and now im wierd, is it SAFE to continue? will they detect me easy if I get reported or what? please answer

----------


## Pixion

There has ALWAYS been player report bans...
Atm, nothing told us the BOT was software detected.

But yes, I think some have been, just BOT taking care where you BOT, when...
Same as always...

----------


## mgX

> I don't know many things about Warden, yeah, I know that.
> But WHY shoud AutoIt be more detectable than other langages...?
> EDIT: Sorry, the question is more "If they can find an AutoIt program, they can also find others programs coded in C#, C...".
> 
> And I have my reasons for having chose AutoIt.


Ofc they can detect any language whatsoever...it doesnt matter... I just dont like autoit personally, since i seriously hate basic, and i hate not having alot of control regarding how i hook shit and import stuff...  :Smile: 




> have any users got banned with gnometools? i have succesfully botted my priest from 1-48 now, in a week, or something like that, and now im wierd, is it SAFE to continue? will they detect me easy if I get reported or what? please answer


Software detection is completely diffrent from playerreports... For player reports, it would be a GM handing out the suspension and starting a case against you. GMs have no say in softwaredetection.


Basically you have to see softwaredetection like antivirus and virus (and yes i am well aware of antivirus employing certain algorithms to passively detect vira they dont know about, but i exclude that here). You can only detect what you know is there, which is why private bots are working fine without ever getting any heat. Public bots usually get added to the infamous "blacklist" of stuff blizzard checks for. GnomeTools offers no cloaking (sorry, too much scifi and eve online :P) whatsoever, making it piece a cake to catch if they really want to. As i see it, its probably just a matter of time untill it attracts the wrath of the warden-god, and gets on the naughtylist, that is, if its not already there, which would mean that you are already flagged for banning the next wave.

----------


## Dybberg

okey, but do you know about blizzard, can they se if im online to much? cause ive been online 3 days now on my priest without any logoff  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pixion

Whatever happens, I'm not able to fight versus Blizzard.
One guy versus a big industry as Blizz / Vivendi...

We'll see in the future.

EDIT : i'm botting my char 24/24 to test BOT, Ifarmu is too, there is no problems...
EDIT2 : mgX, sorry for maybe having underestimated you, but please, dont talk about AutoIt capicities etc...I'm aware about the restrictions it gives, etc...  :Wink:

----------


## Dybberg

okey, cheers :Smile:

----------


## mgX

> okey, but do you know about blizzard, can they se if im online to much? cause ive been online 3 days now on my priest without any logoff


dont worry about that lol....ive bottet alot using some crappy homebrew c# bot (too lazy to make it do lots of stuff). Also used glider and innerspace extensively.... Luckily i have avoided the banwaves by not actually doing anything back when new detectionmethods were added. Glider fell initially, because of a bug in the shadowdriver (funny thing is, even after, it was still detectable if you knew where to look, but apparently blizzard didnt feel like invading too much of your privacy on your pc, probably to avoid lawsuits...). Innerspace was defeated when they started checking for code detours within wow itself, and not with warden, which as i understand it, lax wasnt aware of at the time, since he only monitored new versions of warden, and not the possibilities of extra detection added inside wow itself. The code detour check was defeated after it was discovered, but lax discontinued the project for some reason. Perhaps in fear of lawsuits similar to the one glider is facing atm.



So, my advice to people who wishes to continue botting: grab a book and start learning some programming and make your own bot. Dont use stuff available to the public, and you should be alright. Oh yea, and avoid manipulating certain areas in the wow memory space, like position and speed. Last i checked, warden didnt monitor the orientation...

----------


## Dybberg

okey  :Smile:  cheers, but if oyu reccomend ppl to make own bot, where shall we start?

----------


## Sychotix

start by learning your own language.

----------


## quakeon

I think I'm gonna try it ty

----------


## harger

as silly as it sounds but i learned a bit delphi in school. with some addons and the new "interact with target" and the old "click to move" button its pretty easy to build a pixel reading bot with sending keystrokes. no injection, no memory reading just tabbing thru the mobs and following a waypoint profile. so its no matter of the language you choose, its a matter how smart you solve problems.

----------


## mgX

> as silly as it sounds but i learned a bit delphi in school. with some addons and the new "interact with target" and the old "click to move" button its pretty easy to build a pixel reading bot with sending keystrokes. no injection, no memory reading just tabbing thru the mobs and following a waypoint profile. so its no matter of the language you choose, its a matter how smart you solve problems.


memoryreading is just as detectable as pixelreading :P If you look at how crap like nProtect and GameGuard works, they are considerably more powerful in comparison to warden.... They hook windows dlls and monitor readprocessmemory, sendinput etc, which is the lowest level of the API one can manipulate.


Investigated some more, and it seems that warden currently doesnt detect GnomeTools, nor any other autoit bot. Pretty fun actually, the features to detect these were temporarily disabled some years ago, probably since they werent needed to detect the most common bots like innerspace and glider, which were defeated initially by their own attempts at hiding themselves... Makes you speculate eh?  :Wink: 


Sent some thoughts on how to improve gnometools to make it harder to detect to Pix...

(sorry about the lousy english, im writing this 20mins before an oral exam in imaterial law, so im sorta psyched....)

----------


## bwigga

> using the bot tool is so bad for the game


probably the wrong forum to sign up to ....

----------


## Amusement

I keep getting an error that GT cannot find the in game coords after uploading a profile from the glider pack in the sticky.
Is there a workaround for this?

----------


## Wangchung15

Been Using GT for a couple of weeks now and everything seems to be running great. Not as good as glider, but works none-the-less.

----------


## Pixion

@Amusement : You must use GnomeTools on Official servers or on private 3.1.2 or 3.1.3, nothing other.
Also, don't forget to run the BOT as administrator.

----------


## Pixion

New video.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHT3fCgf6D0"]YouTube - GnomeTools - 150PO/Hour[/ame]

----------


## phreak9i6

Sersiously bitchin'! this is fantastic a great replacement for glider or openbot/IS

----------


## daemonic666

The problem with gnometools is the fightbook...the crappiest thing ever made for combat...and main forum is basically french ugh  :Frown:

----------


## Sychotix

> The problem with gnometools is the fightbook...the crappiest thing ever made for combat...and main forum is basically french ugh


Actually it works pretty well if you use macros. It is MEANT to be used along with macros. I do agree that it needs quite a bit more work though when it comes to fighting logic, or at least the ability to put in Custom Class's.

----------


## Pixion

@daemonic666 : Sorry having to tell you first, there is a good english forum with members that are very proud and know how to use the BOT.
Secondly, FightBook just gives you ALL the opportunities... but yes you need to reflect if you want something perfect...

----------


## cab0747

> The problem with gnometools is the fightbook...the crappiest thing ever made for combat...and main forum is basically french ugh


As he said, there are English forums as well as French ones. Also, while this isnt perfect, think outside the box. Use /startattack and /castsequence macros to set up long chains of spells for your char to cast. 

I took Ifarmu's DK sequence and adapted it for my sham. It uses ONE button to set out all the needed totems, pull the mob, start the attack, and cast 3 spells in rotation. This is not a difficult program to use. Just spend a week or so with it and I promise you will be pleased.

PS my sham sequence is near perfect, I havent seen it mess up yet in the week that I have been using it. Ifarmu's DK sequence is perfect. My DK could probably bot for about a year straight with it.

*edited for spelling. I am a ****in wordsmith.

----------


## daemonic666

Answers :

- yes i know of english forums...the main problem is that french forums have 100000000 posts and english like 100.A little difference you know

- yes,you can make 2000 macro every toon you own and watch it some time,tune some other stuff etc etc This can be done if you bot 1 account and have a lot of spare time...impossible with 5-6 or if you are botting for fast-gold to sell


This is a good bot for a private botter..really bad for "real" farmers  :Smile:

----------


## Pixion

If you want fast-gold to sell, you should just create a hunt.
No macro needed, only AutoAttack and some other, but nothing more. ^^

I mean, you can do more and more macro for the route to be near perfect, you can also let it simple.
But yeah, it can be better mate.  :Wink:

----------


## ghost_soul

> Answers :
> 
> - yes i know of english forums...the main problem is that french forums have 100000000 posts and english like 100.A little difference you know
> 
> - yes,you can make 2000 macro every toon you own and watch it some time,tune some other stuff etc etc This can be done if you bot 1 account and have a lot of spare time...impossible with 5-6 or if you are botting for fast-gold to sell
> 
> 
> This is a good bot for a private botter..really bad for "real" farmers


If you would look on the english forums you would see that there are fightbooks for just about every class now, and most include the macros you need to set up....does copy and paste take to long for you?

----------


## mandunga

hi,

i´m lvl a warior and surprised because he always goes around 15 seg without moving and resting before then kill target., even with the health full.

This only happens with this character, with my other 4 pj work fine.

It´s posible solve this?

THX

----------


## Pixion

I'm not sure i understood the problem.
When your char selects a target, it generally waits for 15seg before killing the ennemi ?

Plz give me a LogFile too, it must be cause of FB.
( Last LogFile in date plz, in your "Logs" folder.. )

----------


## mandunga

The problem is when finish to attack, after to kill the mob my warior resting for 15 seg. aprox.

Now I haven´t my logfile, I'm not on my usual computer.

thanks

----------


## Pixion

I'll really need this LogFile to see what is done in GnomeTools.  :Embarrassment: 
Maybe you set AFTERATTACKS.

----------


## ghost_soul

> The problem is when finish to attack, after to kill the mob my warior resting for 15 seg. aprox.
> 
> Now I haven´t my logfile, I'm not on my usual computer.
> 
> thanks


Do you have skinning on and you're not fighting Skinable mobs?

----------


## mandunga

here my log file.

00:00:02 - Stuck ! Etape 2.
00:00:06 - Stuck ! Etape 3.
00:00:11 - Stuck ! Etape 4.
00:00:13 - Stuck ! Etape 4.
00:00:19 - Stuck ! Etape 1.
00:00:25 - Stuck ! Etape 1.
00:00:28 - Stuck ! Etape 2.
00:00:35 - Stuck ! Etape 1.
00:00:39 - Stuck ! Etape 2.
00:00:44 - Stuck ! Etape 1.
00:00:47 - Stuck ! Etape 2.
00:00:52 - Stuck ! Etape 3.
00:00:56 - Stuck ! Etape 4.
00:00:59 - Stuck ! Etape 4.
00:01:05 - Stuck ! Etape 1.
00:01:09 - Stuck ! Etape 2.
00:01:13 - Stuck ! Etape 3.
00:01:18 - Stuck ! Etape 4.
00:01:20 - Stuck ! Etape 4.
00:01:27 - Stuck ! Etape 1.
00:01:31 - Stuck ! Etape 2.
00:01:34 - Stuck ! Etape 1.
00:01:36 - Stuck ! Etape 1.
00:01:38 - Stuck ! Etape 1.
00:01:40 - Stuck ! Etape 1.
00:01:44 - Stuck ! Etape 2.
00:01:48 - Stuck ! Etape 3.
00:01:53 - Stuck ! Etape 1.
00:01:56 - Stuck ! Etape 2.
00:02:00 - Stuck ! Etape 1.
00:18:39 - Arrêt de GnomeTools.
00:18:39 - Frags = 89
00:18:39 - Deaths = 8
00:18:39 - Stucked = 29
08:51:40 - Lancement du BOT effectué.
08:51:40 - Reinit.
08:51:55 - Point visé : WAYPOINT107
08:51:56 - Tentative d'approche intelligente d'un mob : Shore Crawler
08:51:57 - Attaque : BeforeAttack
08:51:58 - ## COMBAT ENGAGE ##
08:51:58 - Vie Max du Mob : 386
08:51:58 - Vie Actuelle du Mob : 337
08:51:58 - ## Lecture du FightBook ##
08:51:59 - Attaque : Special
08:52:00 - Attaque : Special
08:52:02 - Attaque : MobHealth80
08:52:03 - Attaque : MobHealth80
08:52:05 - Attaque : MobHealth80
08:52:06 - Attaque : Special
08:52:08 - Attaque : MobHealth60
08:52:10 - Attaque : MobHealth60
08:52:11 - Attaque : MobHealth60
08:52:13 - Attaque : MobHealth40
08:52:14 - Attaque : MobHealth40
08:52:16 - Attaque : MobHealth20
08:52:20 - Mob tué.
08:52:20 - ## FIN DU COMBAT ##
08:52:20 - Tentative d'approche intelligente d'un mob : Shore Crawler
08:52:44 - Regen totale.
08:53:08 - Regen Mana.
08:53:09 - Attaque : BeforeAttack
08:53:10 - ## COMBAT ENGAGE ##
08:53:10 - Vie Max du Mob : 417

----------


## Pixion

I see it regens many time.
Drinking, eating..both.
Disable it in your Settings, set 0 to drink and 0 to eat.

----------


## mandunga

Solved, was the time to drink i settings.

MANY THX.

----------


## mandunga

JEJEJEJEJE, Now is a real killing machine !!!!

----------


## theshadower10

all this bot seems to do is run around like a chicken with its head cutoff. i followed your guide and have read EVERY single post on this thread but still nothing works. this is same for multiple toons and it will (if lucky) actually hit a mob but will then continue to run through/past it and then turn back and run again. don't no if this matters or not but the version im using is the updated version not the version that came download able. i have setup multiple combat books and yet still main issue is that this bot does nothing but run around. thought for sure i had finally found a bot worth maybe keeping but seems to disappoint again. any help would b greatly appreciated. :banned:

----------


## Sychotix

well i didn't have any problem leveling 68-80 with this. You must be retarded somewhere along the line. I'm not even gonna read that wall of text, i stopped after 2 sentences.

----------


## Pixion

If I understood, the BOT, when having a target, will run trough it and then run back trough it etc...?
Is it the only problem ?

So, this is laggy...
Stop MSN and all programs that run on your computer, disable ingame AddOns and if it's not enough, go in your Settings, the last Tab, and set Priority to High.

----------


## xpcpro

awesome bot guys that you must use! tested it for more than 1 month and its awesome!

btw you can find for solutions before you post on mmognometools.com

----------


## nubforcema

just bought with paypal waiting for my cd key now

----------


## Pixion

You may have received it now.

----------


## Sazxo

Great bot , Keep up updating it  :Wink:  and GL with the exam Pixion

----------


## nubforcema

Using the bot well seems to be running alright.. set for a 10 hour run went to sleep woke up had 1 death 0x stuck and only 200 kills was sitting there dead saying resting

----------


## Pixion

Can you give me your SuperMacro you may have set to " = " by default ?
I'm sure there is something to delete.

----------


## emoemo

Multibotting:
Just leveling with RAF two chars:
The Bot can´t detect if an attacked mob is attacked by another player in the group. It would be nice if the second char would assist in this case.

When you activate : Stop when players near
it often stops when your other Botchar (in group) is near.

----------


## travistey

Can anyone confirm if this bot is worth the price?

----------


## veros79

> Can anyone confirm if this bot is worth the price?


I think it is but it's also the first bot i try so i don't have anything to compare with.

It was really easy setting up, very newbie friendly interface etc.

----------


## emoemo

> Can anyone confirm if this bot is worth the price?


100 percent

----------


## djtwisty

nice bot it works good

----------


## week911

Eh I tried reading through some of these posts, I'm just wondering if there is a way to BG with this bot, or anyone know if there is any bots that are able to BG anymore since glider went down.

----------


## ghost_soul

> Eh I tried reading through some of these posts, I'm just wondering if there is a way to BG with this bot, or anyone know if there is any bots that are able to BG anymore since glider went down.


While I'm a big supporter of Gnometools I have to say as of right now it lacks any real PvP utilitym it is primarily for grinding out levels. If you're looking for a good pvp bot I'd suggest Pirox's PvP bot, it's very well done.

----------


## Rocker

Well, I would love to try it, but I have no means to spend money online =D

Maybe have a raffle for cd-keys or something to help gain interest?

----------


## bobo

Been using GT for 2 weeks now and i have to say i love it so far. having problems with hunter fight books and still waiting for Elite access on main page so i thought i would post them here. Whenever i try to mend pet at say 40% instead of casting it 1x it just keeps spamming the spell till i run out of mana. Any fix for this? also is there anyway to make it just send out pet and auto attack till the mob is dead? everything i have tried makes it send the pet then it spams auto attack so it never really works right..keeps turning auto on and off really fast. any help would be appreciated

----------


## modelchanger

Unless someone who has the skillz tells you to fix that, you can just add a cooldown on it and it shall be fine. xD

----------


## Hellson

Pixion, Is there any way to remove the F1, F2 Hotkeys ? Very annoying when i use my computer.

----------


## Wheeze201

My bot doesn't loot.. whats going on ?

Do i need to create a macro for it to work ?

----------


## emoemo

> My bot doesn't loot.. whats going on ?
> 
> Do i need to create a macro for it to work ?


RTFM  :Wink: 

Go to your keybindings.
Now bind your U and I keys like picture below.
http://i39.tinypic.com/2u9oorb.jpg

----------


## Wheeze201

ok it worked the first time but now i get the error in WoW: "You cannot attack that target"

----------


## Rocker

wow, this bot looks amazing

but I'm a dumb kid, and I don't have a credit card

/wrist

----------


## Wheeze201

Well i got the looting working.

But how can i prevent the bot to shut down every 20 minutes or so ?
Can't really buy the bot right now.

----------


## Sychotix

um... you could buy it... you could crack it yourself... or you could buy it. Thats about it =P

----------


## Krais3r

How long did it take you guys to get your program? If i can get this thing quickly ill buy tonight

----------


## emoemo

> Well i got the looting working.
> 
> But how can i prevent the bot to shut down every 20 minutes or so ?
> Can't really buy the bot right now.


Buy it or don`t use this bot.




> How long did it take you guys to get your program? If i can get this thing quickly ill buy tonight


30-45 min. But the process is not automiced, Pixion has to send it.

----------


## Krais3r

I bought it shortly after i posted that with nothing yet in the email but ill be checking alot... Kinda wanted this for this weekend

----------


## Wheeze201

My god i really want this bot.

Can somebody buy this through paypal or something ? just 11$.
The only question is if we could work something out to pay back those 11$

----------


## robert16

I can't seem to get it 2 work, wen ever i run the msnmsgs it shows errors QQ

----------


## bigbotter

:wave:Ya was woood by the bot and wanted to buy a key. tried using paypal to buy it and it won't let is this a fake /scam or is this legit....really would like to now( and in no way am i saying anything bad about the bot writer just want to know why i can't use [paypal to purchase a key).

----------


## ghost_soul

> :wave:Ya was woood by the bot and wanted to buy a key. tried using paypal to buy it and it won't let is this a fake /scam or is this legit....really would like to now( and in no way am i saying anything bad about the bot writer just want to know why i can't use [paypal to purchase a key).


54 pages of mostly positive answers....it only takes a little reading comprehension to figure out that this is NOT a scam.

----------


## Henrik2566

I just purchased it with Paypal, I will recieve the key in my Paypal email right?. Cause i havent recieved it yet

----------


## Sazxo

be patient ppl , it's not automatic. ADMIN have to send the key to you manually! 

yes to the paypal mail

----------


## goider

just bought my key as well, cannot wait for this.

----------


## Wheeze201

Just bought the key.
can't wait.

I hope gnome tools lasts.

----------


## Sazxo

Ye me 2  :Big Grin:

----------


## GordonGekko

Just a quick question: The option "Auto Waypoint". What is it used for?

----------


## Wheeze201

Gordon:

When you switch on autowaypoints it will automatically start saving waypoints. These waypoints will be used for the bot to walk to.
When you load a profile you are actually loading a bunch of waypoints.

And there are 3 types of waypoints for gnometools.

Normal waypoints - waypoints around the places where your bot will walk around and farm.
Ghost waypoints - The waypoints for the bot to walk from the graveyard to the place to farm and resurrect
Repair waypoints - Where the bot will go into town to repair.



Anyways i just got my key and i must say.. the full version is so much smoother then the demo version. Maybe it's just me.
( I'm not talking about the 10minute period that the demo has )

----------


## GordonGekko

Thx Wheeze!

----------


## Wheeze201

You're welcome Gordon.

So far this bot is fantastic.
Been running it since i got home from work. Currently level 7 and i will let it run over night, expecting at level 12.

----------


## wtfpwntt

I just purchased this bot and am very eager to play with it! how long can i expect to receive my key? Thanks I will +rep when I get to try this program out, it looks fantastic.

edit: got my key, i run as admin and put in my key, then i get a windows msg saying "msnmsgs has stopped working".

----------


## Viitapiru

I'm wondering if there is any other way to add waypoints? I'm running on Linux and trying to get work this under WINE. Everything else seems to work this far but adding waypoints.

EDIT: And to clear: svhost.exe starts fine and creates .wl file under /Lists/ but only writes 



```
[PARAMETERS] 
Loop=1 
[WAYPOINT1] 
pos_X=0 
pos_Y=0 
pos_Z=0
```

to file.

----------


## Rocker

I'm having trouble with DK fightbook, doesn't seem to use skills, does anyone have a pre-made one?

----------


## ich44

Hi
i´ve got a problem with my gnome tools: when i klick start i always get the message: Error: Gnometools couldn´t find in game coords!
please help

----------


## Quazzywabbitt

I am having issues getting it to work properly. It seems if it's not one issue it's another.

My hunter won't find targets and just runs in to the target to gain agro. Then if pet gains agro it will just run off and leave him. Then when he does gain agro he sets his Hunter's Mark and turn back on to target.

I want to speak with someone on one of the following to sort it out rather than having 10 to 15 post here...

Msn, IRC, Skype....

Demon

----------


## cab0747

> I'm having trouble with DK fightbook, doesn't seem to use skills, does anyone have a pre-made one?


Ifarmu put together a fantastic one. I am unholy and just tweaked it a little bit to better fit my spec. I started using it at 58. Currently 73 and I have yet to be killed by anything other than players from the opposing faction.


Check out the link on the GT forums.


Well.... As I was writing this it seems that he has taken it down. Keep looking on the class forums. I will post mine ASAP.

Edit: Here is the link to my fightbook. DK is currently lvl 73. I have only made very minor changes since 60. Good luck all! 

http://www.mmognometools.com/en/showthread.php?t=878

----------


## Dybberg

hey everybody, just wondering about someone could help me with repair waypoints and get it to work? because, ive using my lvl 77 priest farming mobs in Sholazar basin, waypoints and ghostwaypoints work PERFERCT :Smile:  but when he have taken a round, and shall repair, he run to repair merchant and /target him... and after /repair all items... and then it doenst happens anything, it doenst repair and he still walk around with red armor and die die die die... wont work levling in long times with that bot if its like that. 

thanks.

----------


## shane0

> Hi
> i´ve got a problem with my gnome tools: when i klick start i always get the message: Error: Gnometools couldn´t find in game coords!
> please help


i you are running vista, you need to right click and open as administrator, then load a profile and happy days  :Big Grin:

----------


## BiGDeE

Ive seen alot of good messages about this program, what im very curious about, is has anyone left this bot running for more then just a few hours?? im talking like over night, or even for a whole day?? id be very curious to know how it went..

----------


## Sazxo

Works wonderful for many hours, but you need to set up the bot good ( guides and help at the mmognometools forum) It's not very smart to bot 12 hrs+ without taking a day break etc. Longer you are botting > bigger risk for getting banned ( by ppl seeing you)

----------


## deafrow

I just wanted to confirm something real quick and I didnt see any threads with this specific question getting any sort of answer. If it is a repeat question sorry. I am looking for a bot to farm with. I simply dont have the time to farm nodes and enjoy the game question\instancing so I need a little bit of a balance. This bot looks great but I have not had any luck getting it to mount after looting a node. It will only mount after fighting. This isnt really convenient.

This really will be the selling point for me. I've just been testing with the demo version.

Am I doing something wrong or is that just how it is for the moment?

Thanks

----------


## Dalmaska

Just got it and i love it so far!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dybberg

can u use this bot to pvp? and farm honor?

----------


## ianian112

> can u use this bot to pvp? and farm honor?


no, not that i know of

----------


## Sychotix

yes, there are reports of people being able to... but I havn't tried.

----------


## MaxiPads

omg i need to test a Unholy DK Key Setting.

Can anyone sent me their .ini File and where to place everything? Thanks!

----------


## Pedregon

Im just gonna use this bot on mah warlock 76 - 80  :Wink:

----------


## v3ntrix

GnomeTools looks alot like Zolofighter. I'll have to check it out.

----------


## opow

Can someone that has access to the elite forums please create a compilation of all the class profiles, or fight books. Or just post up a druid config?

Thanks.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sychotix

why can't you just request access and get it?

----------


## opow

For some absurd reason my ISP is blocking the forums.

----------


## cab0747

> omg i need to test a Unholy DK Key Setting.
> 
> Can anyone sent me their .ini File and where to place everything? Thanks!


Here you go. 

MMOGnometools

Worked for me from about 60 to 78. I doubt it will change at all in the next 2 levels.

----------


## Dybberg

how could it be possible to ? I really would like it, i dont know a shit about Pirox.. so wierd..

----------


## ich44

> i you are running vista, you need to right click and open as administrator, then load a profile and happy days


thank! you it works

----------


## GordonGekko

Some issues which I figured out so far:

1.) The resurrection routine doesn't work good so far. Means, that my toon is running around for a while before it finds its corpse. 

2.) No buffs after death

3.) Anti stuck routine has to be improved

4.) M2 collision feature would be nice


Other than that the bot works great for me. But as long as the bot gets stuck whith the ressurection it is not useable for a 24h run.

Anyway, thx for the great work.

Cheers
G

----------


## Dalmaska

> Some issues which I figured out so far:
> 
> 1.) The resurrection routine doesn't work good so far. Means, that my toon is running around for a while before it finds its corpse. 
> 
> 2.) No buffs after death
> 
> 3.) Anti stuck routine has to be improved
> 
> 4.) M2 collision feature would be nice
> ...


Must be your config because it work fine for me

----------


## chaddiablo

can anyone enter the english forum?

ht*p://www.mmognometools.com/

----------


## panYama

its bugged / closed for me it keeps on loading and then a error!

----------


## buye

I read on mmoglider forums, from the dev Pixion, that the English forums are for customers only. He said that mid June, if you are a customer and can't get on to them then they are probably just down for now. 

I just tried and they didn't work either.

----------


## aeyr

I can't log onto the website and my bot says key is in use, can someone help?

----------


## chaddiablo

Yes, there whole server had a melt down, so almost all new keys will not be able to work right now.

And the english website has been down all day.

----------


## szabolcsfejer

I did a search and couldn't find the answer.
How do you feed your pet when you are playing with a hunter?

----------


## chaddiablo

make macro

/use [pet, nocombat, nomodifier] <food item>

and put it where you desire

----------


## simon229

thanks! +rep

----------


## szabolcsfejer

> make macro
> 
> /use [pet, nocombat, nomodifier] <food item>
> 
> and put it where you desire


I am sorry, could you be more specific.... can you make an example

----------


## ianian112

make a macro that reads 

/use [pet, nocombat, nomodifier] Cupcakes

Then say you put that as number 8. on your action bar.
Go into your fightbook and put when pet is less then %20 hp press: 8

----------


## Deathra

This bot is pretty decent once you get everything configured. I purchased ifarmu's 200+ Gold profile for the Deathknights. I leave it running over night, and I get a few Glyph of Mastery ( Goes for 150-300G on my Server), a lot of greens, and the occasional blues. Also lots of greys. 

And since my main can disenchant the greens, I make well over 500G a night. Been using this profile for 2 weeks now and made well over 8K gold. Plus or minus other expenses.

----------


## Dynezor

Well i still think there are better bots out there still good though

----------


## panYama

well when will there englishw ebsite be online again?

----------


## ted221

Gatherbuddy had a little scare yesterday, because of a warden update.
Ever since gnometools has been offline ? 
Kinda makes me wonder if something is up.

----------


## kaliska

It would be nice if the devs would let someone know something but 1 time payment of 12 bucks i guess thats what you get

----------


## Sychotix

site down for everyone else? or is it just me?

----------


## GordonGekko

> Well i still think there are better bots out there still good though


and which one?

----------


## chaddiablo

English forum's are still down today.

----------


## szabolcsfejer

> Well i still think there are better bots out there still good though


I would like to know that too...

----------


## anhilation

Where Can i Get Gnome Tools

----------


## anhilation

Ahh never Mind

----------


## chaddiablo

Okay would you rather have one that is a little better then GT and pay every month, or Gt that is still great and only pay once?

----------


## Sychotix

but gnometools has not been updated in a month or two... at least no major updates other than possibly a few bug fixes.

----------


## ianian112

ya i agree, the dev has used the excuse "I have exams", which is a valid excuse, except hes been AWOL for a really long time. Im starting to lose hope

----------


## Bakedzeina

I'll start loosing hope when the bot stops working, but until them Im fine. I just hope he comes back soon.

----------


## jokinawa

Well I had the key is in use for 2 weeks and the admins PM box was full for those 2 weeks. I believe he took the money and ran.

----------


## bugmebug

i think he will come back when he spends all the money. based on my calculations it should not take too long  :Smile:

----------


## blamani

I had my final exams this year and my guild was 5 weeks on their own without me.
Take a chill-pill

----------


## Schwaka

> I'm wondering if there is any other way to add waypoints? I'm running on Linux and trying to get work this under WINE. Everything else seems to work this far but adding waypoints.
> 
> EDIT: And to clear: svhost.exe starts fine and creates .wl file under /Lists/ but only writes 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [PARAMETERS] 
> Loop=1 
> ...


Mine does that on vista with the demo. :confused: If I find anything that works I'll let you know.

----------


## ianian112

> I had my final exams this year and my guild was 5 weeks on their own without me.
> Take a chill-pill


did your members give you money in exchange for a key?

----------


## emoemo

We need a key to mount after gathering...

----------


## mickey18

I have a big problem with thios bot becuause when i make in fight book 2 paladins buffs "Seal of Righteousness" and "Bessing of Might" and setup cooldown on 0 or any other number this bot is just buffing it self all the time does any one know what to do ???

----------


## panYama

> I had my final exams this year and my guild was 5 weeks on their own without me.
> Take a chill-pill


 
even if you where on exams and are indeed the owner of gnometools then can u please fix the english forum cause not being able to do anything with fellow GTérs sucks to be honest.

we do know u where on exams but please fix the forum, people paid to get a working copy and everything besides that. not much to ask to put a forum up again.

----------


## chaddiablo

> I have a big problem with thios bot becuause when i make in fight book 2 paladins buffs "Seal of Righteousness" and "Bessing of Might" and setup cooldown on 0 or any other number this bot is just buffing it self all the time does any one know what to do ???


Take "Advance buffing" off, do not use 0 either it will keep buffing also.

----------


## PinkiPan

i purchased this hours ago when will i recieve it

----------


## chaddiablo

You picked a really bad time to buy this.

----------


## PinkiPan

why, is it closing down ?

----------


## chaddiablo

No, there just a little behind on there work.

----------


## PinkiPan

oh well hopfully it wont take them long to catch up

----------


## dethter

Is there anyway to make it so that when my character gets to a waypoint they dont stop and search arround? I just want them to follow the waypoints from zone to zone without stopping, cuz i want to be able to move between 2 farm positions... I've seen it done on a video of it.. It looks like mine is the only one i see that keeps doing this, makes it look really bot-like when im trying to get it to go somewhere but it stops to look arround everyway point..

----------


## GordonGekko

Guys, I'm having the issue that my char attacks the next mob after he died and before he used any drink/food. Means that the char is starting the fight immedeately after the resurrection and just with 50% of its helath and without any buffs. So usually he looses this fight and has to ressurrect again. At the end of the day he will die several times in a row if a mob is near the resurrection point. Any help with that?

Cheers
G

----------


## mickey18

> Take "Advance buffing" off, do not use 0 either it will keep buffing also.



hmmm i turned off this advance buffing but i cant leave empty space in cooldown its always 0.

This bot buffing it self with two spells 2 times and after this i hear a noise few times and it starts again and all the time like that

----------


## GordonGekko

for me it just buufed 2 buffs instead of the 3 which it should use. weird  :Frown:

----------


## wetsandwich

> hmmm i turned off this advance buffing but i cant leave empty space in cooldown its always 0.
> 
> This bot buffing it self with two spells 2 times and after this i hear a noise few times and it starts again and all the time like that




The cooldown for buffs actually means how long it lasts for. So if you have a 30 minute buff, this is 30 x 60 (60 seconds in a minute) = 1800.

----------


## ted221

Anyone still using gnome tools since the site went down ?

----------


## GordonGekko

yes me. why not?

----------


## PinkiPan

my bot just keeps walking into walls its so annoying

----------


## chaddiablo

> Is there anyway to make it so that when my character gets to a waypoint they dont stop and search arround? I just want them to follow the waypoints from zone to zone without stopping, cuz i want to be able to move between 2 farm positions... I've seen it done on a video of it.. It looks like mine is the only one i see that keeps doing this, makes it look really bot-like when im trying to get it to go somewhere but it stops to look arround everyway point..


Hmm every waypoint... I never seen that happen before, what are your settings?

----------


## chaddiablo

> for me it just buufed 2 buffs instead of the 3 which it should use. weird


You have 3 buffs? What are they?

----------


## chaddiablo

> my bot just keeps walking into walls its so annoying


Did you make your own profile? Or are you using a glider profile. They still haven't fixed all the bugs Glider>GT profile.

----------


## PinkiPan

i made my own profile. can somebody send me a profile please as i would really like to get this working. im a level 3 pally


i just tried glider profile from 1-80 glider pack thread and the bot just runs around and dont even attack wolfs

it also doesent loot after it kills something

----------


## Sychotix

if its not attacking, try adding the wolfs to the mob list (under blacklist)

----------


## PinkiPan

what about the looting ?

----------


## mickey18

in setting maybe you have checked te option " Don't loot " its in settings ---> main

----------


## PinkiPan

no its not checked

----------


## mickey18

hmmm i see now some stupid bug or something

the probem is that when there is more then 1 mob attacking my character when it kills them the bot starts running in a straight line whats wrong with this bot now ??? someone know ?


o and same thing happens when for eg. when te hero looting mob but there is no more space in bags and i closing this window with loot so its starts running

----------


## Sychotix

did you try setting up the interact with target thing?

----------


## mickey18

how where is this option ? you mean add to blacklist ???

----------


## llamalord

I run the program and then wow, and i try everything but it keeps telling me ************* obtained is null, and it cannot find the ingame cords. anyone know what do to?

----------


## PinkiPan

run wow first and login then run program

----------


## PinkiPan

this bot is starting to annoy me. when it dies it cat even res itsself it just runs round as a ghost thinking its still leveling and its always running into 5 mobs and hoping to stay alive

then it doesent eat or drink when its supposed to 

basically you cant even leave this bot and go afk at a low level

----------


## blamani

i think there was a guide saying that you need a makro so the bot can "repop"/rezz you


> Create this macro :
> Quote:
> /script RepairAllItems()
> /cleartarget
> /script RepopMe()
> /script RetrieveCorpse()
> /target [modifier:alt] pet
> Bind her on the " = " key, like this:


  :Wink:

----------


## chaddiablo

> I run the program and then wow, and i try everything but it keeps telling me ************* obtained is null, and it cannot find the ingame cords. anyone know what do to?


Okay this question is prob in here way to many times....

Run the program as Administrator.

----------


## chaddiablo

> i think there was a guide saying that you need a makro so the bot can "repop"/rezz you


You don't need a macro to rez. I never had this macro set up. Unless I wanted the bot to repair my items.

----------


## chaddiablo

> this bot is starting to annoy me. when it dies it cat even res itsself it just runs round as a ghost thinking its still leveling and its always running into 5 mobs and hoping to stay alive
> 
> then it doesent eat or drink when its supposed to 
> 
> basically you cant even leave this bot and go afk at a low level


No offense but i think thats just a bad profile setup.

----------


## chaddiablo

> hmmm i see now some stupid bug or something
> 
> the probem is that when there is more then 1 mob attacking my character when it kills them the bot starts running in a straight line whats wrong with this bot now ??? someone know ?
> 
> 
> o and same thing happens when for eg. when te hero looting mob but there is no more space in bags and i closing this window with loot so its starts running


Its not a bug, you need to make macro 


```
/cleartarget
```

and put it under what to to after loot corpse

----------


## PinkiPan

but theres no support for this bot so im pretty much screwed its not very user friendly at all i did all it told me to

----------


## emoemo

There are bugs, but not the bugs you mentioned. 
Most of the things you can solve by macros, use them and it will be fine.

I leveled 4 chars to lvl 80 and 3 to lvl 60 on one account with GT. You can have a nice run when you follow the instructions in the forum (ok, the english one is down atm ^^).

----------


## Bakedzeina

I've had one from 1-60 and the other from 1-64, and nothing really to bad. Small bugs but if you read all the guides, including using the needed macros and changing the keybinds for GT then it will run smooth. (I used Paladin and a Warlock)

----------


## PinkiPan

im blood elf pally level 11 now and i need help to set it up

----------


## Nerio92

Recently the beginnings for DK. There was a problem: bot does not go between waypoint, and moves only jump and it is very rare! Used a boat for warlock earlier and all was good. There was now such problem. Has probably put in range for DK. Prompt what to do?
sorry bad english

----------


## mickey18

so emoemo and bakedzeina maybe you could help us and write some small guide how to run it properly and what basic macros do we need pliiiiiiiiiiis

----------


## TheOracle

I am very interested in this bot. I used to use glider a lot and so did some of my other guild mates. So once the english forums are back up and running i'll purchase it and get it running then if all is good i'll send my friends here to get it. Until then i will try the demo...but is there anyway to get an already made fightbook or config (enchance shaman)?

----------


## PinkiPan

could do with fight books for all class's like pally 1-10 10-20 20-30 ect

----------


## TheOracle

yeah...but where to get them?

----------


## mosespeach

I've been using GnomeTools for about a month now, and it's sweet. Being able to import all of my old Glider profiles is just icing on the cake.

----------


## Bakedzeina

English Gnometools site is back up!

----------


## Sazxo

And Admin is answering !

----------


## sh1nyarm0r

Where can I find the latest corrected version of this bot? Ganz keine Franzosisch oder Deutsch. Let's speak English please.

----------


## PowerWoW

@sh1nyarm0r:
just start any version, it will update itselfe automatically  :Smile:

----------


## Tweeker

That is if he bought it.

----------


## Därkness

Is this the only bot out there that works? I know Rhabots a scam, but is there anything else (pay or free).

----------


## gamecrazyboy

i am new to boting and i cant get this to work. is there a video on how to set this up?

----------


## Dirty Gurty

Great Bot! Nice job coding and very useful.

----------


## Gotowneds

just brought it waiting for my key,  :Big Grin:  is there any fightbooks out there?

----------


## Stippy'six

awesome! I really like this bot ^^!

----------


## mich4075

thanks a lot

----------


## Nerio92

The bot does not work only for me?

----------


## Sychotix

apparently. it works fine for me.

----------


## szabolcsfejer

> The bot does not work only for me?


I have been using it all day, however right now I can't start it. I tried on 2 different computer now....

----------


## ezqu24

stopped working for me too :{

----------


## Sychotix

server must be down atm.

----------


## PinkiPan

yes weve been waiting to hear from admin but no word yet

----------


## johnsonn

So is the bot not working at the moment?

I was really looking forward to getting this tomorrow  :Frown:

----------


## PinkiPan

yeh not working since about 3-4 hour ago hopefully fixed when admin wake up

----------


## xpcpro

guys guys, relax, everything is under control  :Smile: 
Admin is usually sleep too late, so he may be a bit late till he wake up ;p
just give him a few hours more.

Arty

----------


## Gotowneds

When will i get my key =(?

----------


## Alexsis31

> When will i get my key =(?


U cant use it anyway at the moment...  :Big Grin: 
If you already waited longer than 24 hours, check your spam mails or contact one of the mods in the english gnometools forum.

----------


## brisbanelovesyou

So basically I am new to botting. I'm going to start a fresh account and bot from 1 - 80. Will this be an appropriate program?

----------


## goldio

Does someone know, where I get some glider profiles?

----------


## Nerio92

I have a question - How to force a bot loot ore? I add vein, for the test specially I do waypoint, but it goes around and not loot it. Who knows, whether probably to adjust Bot loot ore?
sorry bad english

----------


## TheOracle

Looking for fight books...or ones to look off of in order to set up and get botting correctly. I'm playing elemental shaman if that helps to steer me in the right direction.

----------


## Holyehsauce

> Does someone know, where I get some glider profiles?


Try looking at the sub-forum to this, the one called "Glider Profiles"

----------


## Stippy'six

why the bot still not work??

----------


## Timzorize

How do I get the key? It automatically stops botting after ~10 minutes because I'm using the trial key; 0123456789

----------


## Holyehsauce

> How do I get the key? It automatically stops botting after ~10 minutes because I'm using the trial key; 0123456789


Www/.Gnometools./com

It costs around 9 Euros or $11. Click Acheter (French for buy).

Remove the /'s. Had to low Post count  :Frown:

----------


## Timzorize

And if I don't want to pay? :/

----------


## Flaw1331

> And if I don't want to pay? :/


You're pretty much SOL then.... The trial key only lets you run the bot for 10 mins at a time. Forcing you to either upgrade and buy the bot, or stop using it.

----------


## brisbanelovesyou

The website is down atm? Does anyone have a direct link to the ENGLISH forum? This may still be up>?

----------


## johnsonn

So, the bot and site are down again??

Can we get an explanation for why the mod cant just leave the servers running for those who want to use the bot while he is asleep? :confused:

----------


## brisbanelovesyou

Just forked out the money for it and can't bot /cry.

----------


## omfgroflmao

> So, the bot and site are down again??
> 
> Can we get an explanation for why the mod cant just leave the servers running for those who want to use the bot while he is asleep? :confused:


Is this really true? the mods personal computer must be on for us to use the bot?

----------


## johnsonn

> Is this really true? the mods personal computer must be on for us to use the bot?


I'm not sure about him having to keep his computer on, but I know he has to run the servers and apparently when he sleeps he shuts them down.

----------


## Gotowneds

this smell like scam.. 36 hours - no key.. wtf!

----------


## Rowro

> I'm not sure about him having to keep his computer on, but I know he has to run the servers and apparently when he sleeps he shuts them down.


LOL you gotta be kidding me

----------


## twofold

Well I've been running for near enough 24 hours now so he must not sleep very often.

----------


## Robske

> I'm not sure about him having to keep his computer on, but I know he has to run the servers and apparently when he sleeps he shuts them down.


That's awesome

----------


## Gotowneds

48 hours, nothing! Pixion i wrote to u 36 hours ago, and the admin of the bot 12 hours ago. NOT EVEN A WORD!

----------


## bububu2

hi, I wonder if it's still up - i tried make it run with my warlock, i setup whole program with starting tutorial, but when i click kill target it say: "gnome tools coud'nt find in game coords" hmmmm i've serched google for this error but i found nothing :/ maybe im doing smth wrong? or its just not working atm? help any1?

----------


## gauta

Make sure you loaded profile,fightbook,other options

Im currently botting my priest so yeah it should work

----------


## emoemo

> hi, I wonder if it's still up - i tried make it run with my warlock, i setup whole program with starting tutorial, but when i click kill target it say: "gnome tools coud'nt find in game coords" hmmmm i've serched google for this error but i found nothing :/ maybe im doing smth wrong? or its just not working atm? help any1?


You should have read the tutorial instead of searching at google: run as administrator

----------


## Belzebu

hi 
48 hours ago I requested the key using paypal and I was not even 
appeared email: ( 

Please indicate some form of contact for discussion. 

Excuse my English, do not speak, I used a translator

----------


## bububu2

@emoemo im running win xp :S
i think problem is my version of client - im playing priv server with 2.4.3 patch and using gt v. 4.26 so probably offset are difrent :/ and its not recognize my client :/ any1 know working bot for 2.4.3 patch?

----------


## Stippy'six

do the bot work now? cause for me it comes errors, and have been errored in MANY days

----------


## Gotowneds

Same here Belzebu just 60 hours ago now... HOW CAN THIS BE!?

----------


## paniken

the bot is very strange indeed. it has some downsides.
one for example is it runs out of the waypoints and gets stuck.
if you're gonna bot with gnometools you're gonna have to check on it often.

----------


## Lupita

or you have to take some time to understand the bot.
But newb´s are always crying. For it works great, already 3 toons dinged 80

----------


## Belzebu

I have received the key 

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Gotowneds

How / When did you got your bot?

----------


## Stippy'six

guys, do the bot work now? or is it down? I click on the bot, and use my key, but it comes and Franchis error .... ?

----------


## emoemo

> guys, do the bot work now? or is it down? I click on the bot, and use my key, but it comes and Franchis error .... ?


Yeah french error is great, now we know 100% what is going on. 
It´s nearly as: my pc has an error what can i do

Throw your pc out of the window a buy a new one, generelly french errors are very very bad...

----------


## Stippy'six

ritard? think my computer is MUCH better then your ****ings CHEAP computer

----------


## emoemo

> ritard? think my computer is MUCH better then your ****ings CHEAP computer


You didn`t get the point, did you ?

How should someone help you when write about a french error, when all errors are in french ...

----------


## webbie121

nice i like this bot and i will give +rep

----------


## Stippy'six

how could i contact pixion fast? i found my wrong, my key arent working anymore. do someone know what can be wrong?

----------


## kryddan

Hmm I payed for the bot about 2 days ago, but I still have not recieved my key? Said 24h to get the key right? Don´t know how many times I´ve checked my mail the last two days, getting a bit worried I wasted 9euro  :Frown:

----------


## Gotowneds

I have waited for 98 Hours now, nothing. mailed them many times, nothing. 
CONCLUSION: GnomeTool is a SCAM

----------


## hilion

Gnometool isnt a scam.
The bot just updated to a newer version and everything is working fine.

Just try to register at mmognometools.com and write a PM to Ifarmu with youre problem.
He will redirect it to the admin and you will get youre Key Gotowneds.

----------


## Deezpair

I waited 24hours and no key,

10minutes after my mail to him ive gotten it.

No scam!

----------


## kryddan

Tried to PM that Ifarmu, as suggested above, but all i got was this:
"To be able to send PMs your post count must be 10 or greater."

-.- yeah it sucks
about 60hrs now and still no key
ps. Yeah i checked the trash can on my mail account

----------


## blaineh

try getting your post count up to 10 then?  :Big Grin:

----------


## kryddan

Hehe yeah I guess I could spam out another 8 messages here to be able to PM, but .. bah spam is for spammers. Don´t want to sink that low  :Big Grin: 

Off to bed now, hopefully I have my key in the morning

----------


## bububu2

ok, so its working - BUT - any1 using it on priv 2.4.3 server?

----------


## trunken2001

I have waited for my key 23 hours , still nothing , i ll wait 1 more :O

"yes works in private servers but only when the private servers are running with the same patch as the retail servers."

----------


## pixie12

good bot worth getting
pmed mod as soon as i ordered and got key in less than 10 minutes

----------


## blaineh

try registering on the bots own forum, you can find it from the orginal post.. you can get faster results there im sure  :Smile:

----------


## akkhenaton

Im using GT in 8 acc atm! isnt scam. Send PM for Ifarmu.

----------


## PinkiPan

good bot can be a lil hard to setup for people that dont know what there doing but if you digg deep in the forum its easy to set up

----------


## trunken2001

I got key >p,

is a bit hard to set up but is possible >P

----------


## chaddiablo

Heh, well i guess once u get the hang of it, its ez to setup on any class.

----------


## PinkiPan

is the english forums down again ?

----------


## harger

yes board is down again...

----------


## Därkness

Board down? I was about to buy this, but I think i'll wait till the english forum is back up. Question though, did they just update it, is that why people where having trouble getting keys?

----------


## Gotowneds

48 hours since I wrote to Ifarmu, nothing. 150 Hours since I ordered, nothing. I wrote to Pixion, nothing. I wrote to Admin, nothing. SCAAAAM!

----------


## gaship

> 48 hours since I wrote to Ifarmu, nothing. 150 Hours since I ordered, nothing. I wrote to Pixion, nothing. I wrote to Admin, nothing. SCAAAAM!


 
Its not a scam quit being retarded. 


And yes the English board is currently down.

----------


## johnsonn

Anyone know when the English board might come back up??

----------


## kryddan

Yeah, about 120 hrs since i payed for this, still no key.
I would *NOT* recommend you to buy this. At least not as of now.

Author seems to have gone offline IRL  :Frown: 6):

----------


## Jibberish

Now I'm glad I put off buying an account of this ^.^

----------


## TheOracle

Well its still working fine...just forums are down...once they are back up i'm sure things will continue fine...i got mine a couple days ago and key within 12 hours...once forums are back i plan on getting a couple more keys

----------


## Ifarmu

> 48 hours since I wrote to Ifarmu, nothing. 150 Hours since I ordered, nothing. I wrote to Pixion, nothing. I wrote to Admin, nothing. SCAAAAM!


Yes its a scam! Watch out! (Even though the bot's working for a few hundred)...its a scam just because you didn't get yours! 

Seriously though, if Pixion/ADMIN doesn't sign on MSN to see my messages...there's nothing I can do about anybody's keys. Period. I have NO control of the shipping of keys. I just upgrade and unlock keys. The MOST I can do is IM him (which I did...with about 4 other people's paypal email addresses). 

Sorry but that's the absolute most I can do for you at this point in time...I mean...what do you want me to do...get a plane ticket to France to bash down his door to give you a key? Ha! =P (Maybe I would...if someone would buy the ticket and a hotel for a few nights  :Wink:  mini vacation for me hehe)

----------


## Apoc

Note to all; this bot is NOT a scam. However, it seems as though the owner/creator has gone on some sort of hiatus as of late. (Whether it be vacation, or something else, I can't comment on.) The bot DOES work. If I see enough complaints within the next few days about not receiving goods and whatnot, I'll lock this thread with a warning. Until then, I have to apologize and say; just wait it out.

Bot developers don't make a whole lot of money. (For the exception of Merc/Hamut who actually had a 100k following) If pixion or whoever owns/created GT doesn't have something to say within a week, this thread will be locked as per above.

Please, keep the 'it's a scam!' crap to yourselves, until there is solid proof.

----------


## TheOracle

Ifarmu...i wanted to let you know i got two more keys...so you wouldnt be wondering if i made a mistake or not when you got the two seperate orders for one email. Got a couple of friends to get keys as well...everything works great and hope to see the forums back up and keys given out soon :wave:

Would have pm'd you this but i dont have 10 posts so cant pm anyone

----------


## numinis

I was concidering buying this right now but I read some of the comments above  :Stick Out Tongue: .

I wonder if there is still a cracked version of it available, like there was just before ulduar hit.

----------


## TheOracle

Well i got my 2 keys before i even woke up...only took a few hours...forums are still down but i did get the keys and am able to run

----------


## sora420

the link to download the trial doesnt work, anyone got any solution?

----------


## Barnzy

> I was concidering buying this right now but I read some of the comments above .
> 
> I wonder if there is still a cracked version of it available, like there was just before ulduar hit.




Dude, don't use a cracked version either buy it and use it legitametly and have real support, or don't dont it but dont use a cracked version.

Also, I am good friends with Pixion, he was on msn last night aving a chat, he is very busy IRL atm but should be back very soon  :Smile:

----------


## Stippy'six

my key doenst work anymore, and admin on forum doesnt answer and pixion always offlline, wtf shall i do? payed for this stupid key
!!

----------


## ezqu24

just whine on french forum  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Stippy'six

they dont answer there neither XD

----------


## benham

The english forums are up.  :Smile:

----------


## Därkness

Forum is back up  :Big Grin: . Ordering my key now.

----------


## PinkiPan

nice .

----------


## Därkness

Got my key, will report back with my thoughts on the full version  :Smile: .

Tryed it out, workes good  :Smile: , hard to setup well though, and I acciedently checked a box which screwed up the entire thing XD (Advanced buffing is broken apparently).

----------


## trikinomitry101

I wish I could try this for more than 10 minutes... I am really considering paying for it in a few paychecks...

----------


## Raubtiier

My bot won't loot, it just ignores the corpses though I have checked the box that it should loot :s 


Anyone know why?

----------


## bthizz

Hey pixion i recently bought GT using paypal and have not recived my key also when i registered they never emailed me whats going on?

----------


## Stippy'six

i have a question guys, how long time would it take to bot a lvl 37 rogue to 68? if bot works good? :Smile:  my lvl 80 priest 4/5 furious got banned today.
so have to lvl a new one

----------


## natenmaste

> Hey pixion i recently bought GT using paypal and have not recived my key also when i registered they never emailed me whats going on?


You have to wait at least 24 hours. I just bought mine and I'm waiting too  :Big Grin:

----------


## oz17

salut ce bot perso ma decu un peu , mais en moyene ca passe  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Därkness

> My bot won't loot, it just ignores the corpses though I have checked the box that it should loot :s 
> 
> 
> Anyone know why?


Check to forums for solutions to any issues, most have been answered.
Here try this one: GUIDE: Injection Adds Loot "Problem" ~~Quick Fix~~ - MMOGnometools.
My shaman just dinged 20  :Wink: .

Edit: Also, check the Loot tickbox in the background tab (its marked as not risky).

----------


## Barrt73Rus

Gathering not work. char is run of waypoints Cooper Ore, but not loot them

----------


## Därkness

@Barrteg, do you have Farm Listed Objects checked, and Copper Ore in the box thingo on the left? Also im pretty sure that it doesn't work with multibot.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> @Barrteg, do you have Farm Listed Objects checked, and Copper Ore in the box thingo on the left? Also im pretty sure that it doesn't work with multibot.


I have no multibot, but I do not know what to write to the list of objects? Name of mine, or the title of ores?

And how to write? [Cooper] or Cooper

----------


## Barrt73Rus

Even if the set itself the ore, it still runs just past the bot ... may be because he does not understand Russian?

----------


## Därkness

U keep saying Cooper? Non english? Its Copper btw. I have only tried it with herbs, so I may be wrong, but try just adding a line that is EXACTLY the same as what appears when you mouse over it (Tooltip). Hope it helps, but if it doesn't check their forums, and if that doesn't make a thread in the help/support section.
Think its without [] or anything, but on seperate lines.

EDIT: Ah so your Russian, well dont know how to help you then sorry :S you can try the forums atleast.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> U keep saying Cooper? Non english? Its Copper btw. I have only tried it with herbs, so I may be wrong, but try just adding a line that is EXACTLY the same as what appears when you mouse over it (Tooltip). Hope it helps, but if it doesn't check their forums, and if that doesn't make a thread in the help/support section.
> Think its without [] or anything, but on seperate lines.
> 
> EDIT: Ah so your Russian, well dont know how to help you then sorry :S you can try the forums atleast.


i saying **œ**µ**´**½**°Ñ Ñ€Ñƒ**´**° - **ŸÑ€**µ**´**¼**µÑ‚ - World of Warcraft
Copper Ore - Item - World of Warcraft
and =\ - _http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-programs/227278-gnometools-wow-bot-69.html#post1617502

----------


## emoemo

> i saying **œ**µ**´**½**°Ñ Ñ€Ñƒ**´**° - **ŸÑ€**µ**´**¼**µÑ‚ - World of Warcraft
> Copper Ore - Item - World of Warcraft
> and =\ - _http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-programs/227278-gnometools-wow-bot-69.html#post1617502


The Cyrillic alphabet is the problem. Had this problem to with the 4 german letters ä,ö,ü and ß in gathering until Pixion fixed.

----------


## Chris2308

Does anyone know what "error: You are too far from your profile." means? It can kill target fine just not start the full run.

----------


## emoemo

> Does anyone know what "error: You are too far from your profile." means? It can kill target fine just not start the full run.


Omg, this message is cryptic, perhaps Dan Brown should write a book about it.

But perhaps, ónly perhaps you are only too far away from your botting location.

----------


## Chris2308

> Omg, this message is cryptic, perhaps Dan Brown should write a book about it.
> 
> But perhaps, ónly perhaps you are only too far away from your botting location.


Ok so i was a little vague, but im not that stupid. I am in my botting location, maybe there is something i am missing as ive not tried botting before. I set the location, then try to start then run from that exact place.

----------


## Därkness

> Ok so i was a little vague, but im not that stupid. I am in my botting location, maybe there is something i am missing as ive not tried botting before. I set the location, then try to start then run from that exact place.


Have you set up your waypoints, saved it in options, clicked OK in options, then on the main window clicked "load profile" and loaded your created profile?

----------


## Chris2308

> Have you set up your waypoints, saved it in options, clicked OK in options, then on the main window clicked "load profile" and loaded your created profile?


I load the svhost, click start save it as Test1, map out my route, end right next to where i started, and click stop. Close that window. Then click load profile, click Test1, click ok. Then click start, my character buffs himself, then i get the error.

----------


## emoemo

> I load the svhost, click start save it as Test1, map out my route, end right next to where i started, and click stop. Close that window. Then click load profile, click Test1, click ok. Then click start, my character buffs himself, then i get the error.


svhost doesn't work. Create a profile file (make a for example textfile and rename it corectly *.wl) Then load it and press start and stop (works better this way). Go to Settings/Waypoints and press Autowaypoints On (when want to edit a profile that you created withh svhost before, delete the 0/0 waypoint in the list). For each waypoint you here a peep now, when you move in wow. After your route save it and reload the profile.

----------


## Tweeker

Got a priest level 29-70 with this, just started my pally, hes level 22. Only problem is I have to make my own paths because their arent a lot of horde ones. Good bot to use, would recommend it.

----------


## Sychotix

use glider paths.

----------


## eiriyuki

So this is a pretty dumb question but is this detected by warden?

----------


## Därkness

@eiriyuki
No its not, and its unlikly too become so as it only uses memory reading and key presses.

You can use glider paths, but im my experience so far its acualy easyer to make your own, as 
A) It takes like 3 minutes to do ( I like to run into the mobs i want to farm, die, then make GWP's to a spot just outside aggro range. Then turn WP on and make the normal WP's  :Wink:  ) 
B) You are less likely to be detected if you use your own private paths, especialy if there are others botting the same area (which is stuipid, but it does happen sometimes).

----------


## mmike

Create this macro :
Quote:
/script RepairAllItems()
/cleartarget
/script RepopMe()
/script RetrieveCorpse()
/target [modifier:alt] pet
Bind her on the " = " key, like this: 


i did that only this on = ?

nothing modified on gnometools?

how gnometools know when to repair?

as for me it is not working

----------


## ashleyww

I cant even get the Trail to start...

I get this error



I was hopeing to buy this today

----------


## mmike

how the hell does gnometools know when to get to repair......i dont understand that...it still wont work

----------


## JamesGeer

Is there any other way of buying this without using Paypal? My Paypal hasn't been activated yet so I can't use it and it keeps declining my Debit card, which is strange since that's the only website that is...

----------


## Tweeker

I still haven't figured that out myself to be honest (the repair question) so I just dont make it repair ahha. once you get into the higher levels you don't have to repair as much.

----------


## JamesGeer

Danm Paypal, always messing with me

----------


## emoemo

> I cant even get the Trail to start...
> 
> I get this error
> 
> 
> I was hopeing to buy this today


Your Name of GT must be the same, as in profil.ini.

----------


## PunkGamer1021

> how the hell does gnometools know when to get to repair......i dont understand that...it still wont work


...As I have already explained to you, Gnome tools works on a timer, just like it "KNOWS" when to stop after an hour, or four of botting... 

To set said timer go to *Settings* -> *Main* (Press the little *<* arrow at the end for this to show up, might have to push once or twice) 

Then in Main, you will see a *Textbox*, labeled *"Repair every (Minutes):"*
Guess what you do?
Nope, you type a number into the textbox, then you go to another tab called *"Background"*  and make sure that the option *"Repair (Not Risky)"* Is Enabled... Then you load it up and leave, and come back after some odd minutes (whatever you set in the box) and watch as he mystically knows, Hmmm, my gear isn't busted yet, but just to make sure, lets go repair... 

This timer is on a loop, (Obviously), and you will have had to have already created *Repair Waypoints* to you repairer... (And back? I'm really not sure on that, I think he just walks the same path in reverse?)

Tadaa, GT now knows when to repair...

- Next time, I dont know, maybe wait patiently instead of posting twice... as It annoys alot of people, including me... Also, Why don't you just go to the GT English Forums? and ask there? Create a free account for the forums, and post in the support forum...

----------


## mmike

[/CENTER][/quote]




> ...As I have already explained to you, Gnome tools works on a timer, just like it "KNOWS" when to stop after an hour, or four of botting... 
> 
> To set said timer go to *Settings* -> *Main* (Press the little *<* arrow at the end for this to show up, might have to push once or twice) 
> 
> Then in Main, you will see a *Textbox*, labeled *"Repair every (Minutes):"*
> Guess what you do?
> Nope, you type a number into the textbox, then you go to another tab called *"Background"*  and make sure that the option *"Repair (Not Risky)"* Is Enabled... Then you load it up and leave, and come back after some odd minutes (whatever you set in the box) and watch as he mystically knows, Hmmm, my gear isn't busted yet, but just to make sure, lets go repair... 
> 
> This timer is on a loop, (Obviously), and you will have had to have already created *Repair Waypoints* to you repairer... (And back? I'm really not sure on that, I think he just walks the same path in reverse?)
> ...


ok i did that but it still dont repair because of a silly problem

if you are a ghost gnometools dont want to type the 1,2,3,4,5 blabla because it knows its dead.

but if you wanna go to repair he does everything he must do,but the typing numbers always stops the script from beeing entered

example:
/target Jannos Ironwill
/script RepairAllItems()

this 2 things have to been typed in

but in my case it does somthing like

/target Jannos Ironw4ill
/script RepairAllItems()342

i think gnometools thinks this is an enemy mob and trys to fight him. how can i overcome the problem?

i did everything.


go to the circle where the mobs to be killed.
then autowaypoint to the repairer :ad repairer and back.

then i tryd.
add repairer
go to the circle where the mobs to be killed.


and last

i am in the circle where the mobs to be killed.
add repairer


i dont know what next to do.but its somthing that the gnometools thinks its a mob and not a repairer.
an he trys to kill him==> in the same time the script pups up and get messy because of the 1,2,3,4,5 blabla combos there where entered in the same time as the script.
so the command script gets messy



so what can i do...why is this happening?

----------


## Dybberg

yeah repair is kinda wierd to get working, I get it to work, its running, killing, dying, and like that, but when he walks to repair, he repair everything, and standing there and " cant attack that target" he think its a mob.. and doesn't run back to killing.. :/

----------


## PunkGamer1021

> yeah repair is kinda wierd to get working, I get it to work, its running, killing, dying, and like that, but when he walks to repair, he repair everything, and standing there and " cant attack that target" he think its a mob.. and doesn't run back to killing.. :/


 You must add the name of the repairer, and also blacklist the name of your repairer, and add the factions of the things you are killing, Make sure to not confuse the two lists, of Blacklist by Faction and Name, Name means you Don't want to kill these, Faction means you do. 
(must disable the Spamming of TAB)<-- lol, didn't think about that when i was typing.

----------


## Bakedzeina

Anyone having a problem where when they open the bot it closes within 10 second?

----------


## kevin08330

good bot !

----------


## black_arrow_333

do i have to pay every month for this bot

----------


## JamesGeer

This programme is a bit complicated currently whenever I try to test out the leveling, I.e. Belf 1-6 all I do is run off to a level 3 at level 1, hit it with my Sword then open up LFG / Honor then just stand there and die... Which is strange...

I've looked around the tutorials on the website but untill I get the Elite stuff turned on for me I can't check the other parts of the website...

Could anyone spare a thought to help?...

----------


## Tweeker

lmfao. send me a PM james. I'll send you the tutorial I copied into a word document.

----------


## emoemo

> Anyone having a problem where when they open the bot it closes within 10 second?


Anything activated under Settings/Others ? 
Or Settings/Chat and uncheck: Stop on whispers

----------


## Drust.Zephyr

Hmm, interesting Bot...
Well I haven't made use of a bot since Glider went downhill... So I wanna ask how this bot compares with Glider? On functionality, stability, protection against warden, leveling (Especially this one), node gathering, and anything you might wanna add.
Any information would be greatly appreciated, and, based on the answers I get, might buy this bot for my secondary acc, and finally get that rogue/hunter to level 80.
Ill be waiting.......... 

MuauahUAmAha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Därkness

> Hmm, interesting Bot...
> Well I haven't made use of a bot since Glider went downhill... So I wanna ask how this bot compares with Glider? On functionality, stability, protection against warden, leveling (Especially this one), node gathering, and anything you might wanna add.
> Any information would be greatly appreciated, and, based on the answers I get, might buy this bot for my secondary acc, and finally get that rogue/hunter to level 80.
> Ill be waiting.......... 
> 
> MuauahUAmAha


Iv'e never used Glider, so I can't help u there :P.
However, heres my twocents:
It is pretty stable, what bugs there are there exists workarounds/guides on most in the english forums, and none are serious realy.

Protection against warden... not much, only "appears" like msn by window/procces name. However as it only reads memory and sends key presses you should be as safe as possible with a bot. So far I know only of a few ppl being banned for being reported as a bot by players (boting in a crowded area, etc).

Leveling is good. It grinds well, and you get ressed automaticly with automatic ghost waypoints if you make them/your profile has them. Combats a lil clunky but ow well. (Advanced buffing is broked). There are options to cater for all classes, including those with pets. You need to use macros to get the most out of GT though, for more complex and less spammy combat  :Wink: .

Node gathering I have tested out only briefly, so cant realy comment. Best used while leveling though, as it will not detect when your bags are full (i.e, it will keep gathering untill you stop it). Gathering isn't done in the background at this stage so you must have WoW as your active window. No playing CoD4 while mining  :Frown: .

The Blacklist Feature is cool, you can choose who too kill. Also a skinning feature is a +, but I don't think it tries too skin anything but beasts (must've removed the ability to do others because it was trying to skin humanoids.... ow well).

Only issues ive had have been implementing repair paths (think i ****ed up there), and the fightbook is a bit finicky. It'll take you a while to set up, and theres a good chance youll **** it up on your first try. But don't let that bother you, lol.

So far iv'e got my lock from 54 to 60, and a shammy from 1 to 22. The shammy earned 90g on cloth/skins, and my lock more  :Wink:  (not good u think, but 90g killing lvl 13 trash mobs without any effort... yeh).

My advice: Test out the trial. Almost full features, good for 10minute intervals. If you like it you can spend the measly $15 AUS one time payment  :Wink: .

----------


## Drust.Zephyr

Hmm, Im sold... The least i could do is to try it for free, ah!? Im gonna give it a go!

Btw, does anyone here know another good bot out there, that I can take a look?

Edit: Good answer, a digital cookie and +rep for you.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Därkness

Double posted by acceident :S...

----------


## Därkness

Just incase anyone is lost on what to do, the trial key is 0123456789 (fairly sure lol). Also are some good tuts on how to use (probs been posted b4 but ow well):

GnomeTools Base Tutorial - MMOGnometools <== Base tut, MUST READ
GUIDE: Injection Adds Loot "Problem" ~~Quick Fix~~ - MMOGnometools <== Fix loot problems (multibot, and reported to fix other bugs(?) ), MUST READ
GUIDE: How to add Repairpoints - MMOGnometools <== Repair waypoints
About the macros - MMOGnometools <== Basic Macros, MUST READ
GUIDE: Get the most out of Gnometools, use combo macros! - MMOGnometools <== More macros
GUIDE: What to fill in for FightBook - MMOGnometools <== Fightbook explained
GUIDE: Automatically Sell Grey Junk! - MMOGnometools <== Auto selling gray junk

As a side note, most keybindings must be defualt. E.g. if you have unbound the arrow keys from move it aint going to move, because it assumes you have them bound to move....

EDIT: Bah double post wtf :S whoops.

----------


## halloman

mhh i wouldnt pay for this guys...i have a cracked version on my PC

----------


## xxAhzz

> mhh i wouldnt pay for this guys...i have a cracked version on my PC


Yes! By all means do not pay for this. The developer will just continue to update it anyways. I mean, gee, why would he even charge for all the time and effort he has put into getting it to work, adding features, and assisting thieves like you :throwup: halloman?

I apologize to everyone else for the rant, but if everyone did this crap, there would be no decent bots for those of us who are not developers.

----------


## L e o

i enjoy something free as much as the next guy,.. but i would NEVER use a free version of pay bot,.. that's just asking for a ban, keylogger, and other negative things.

Updates - FTW~

(Does anyone know where i can get class config files for specific levels?)

----------


## Därkness

> i enjoy something free as much as the next guy,.. but i would NEVER use a free version of pay bot,.. that's just asking for a ban, keylogger, and other negative things.
> 
> Updates - FTW~
> 
> (Does anyone know where i can get class config files for specific levels?)


Agreed. About the class config's, you mean fightbooks? If you read the tut(s) I gave you, and do a lil trial and error, you will find it isn't hard to do yourself. However, if you need premade ones, I surjest MMOGnometools: Class Fightbooks . There is only realy lvl 80 ones, but low lvls are easy to make.
This is an elite access feature of mmognometools, so you probs wont be able to view it without A) a retail GT key and B) an "upgraded" account on the forums.
See How to get "Elite" Access (its just access to the rest of the forums) - MMOGnometools (theres a link to the instructions at the top).

----------


## PinkiPan

I'm a subscriber to ifarmu's profiles and it makes things lot better cos there are profiles for lots of things And if you can't find a profile you want he will make it for you

----------


## ElfLite

How long does the demo run?

----------


## vinoc

when i run msnmgs.exe it runs update.exe and then says (in french) 
an update was completed successfully!
you can restart the bot

and then msnmgs.exe is deleted or poofs into thin air and if i run update.exe same thing, or if i try extracting msnmgs.exe again same thing. i dont know wtf to do.

----------


## Därkness

> when i run msnmgs.exe it runs update.exe and then says (in french) 
> an update was completed successfully!
> you can restart the bot
> 
> and then msnmgs.exe is deleted or poofs into thin air and if i run update.exe same thing, or if i try extracting msnmgs.exe again same thing. i dont know wtf to do.


Hmmm.... K try with a fresh install. I assume you are trying the demo?, its key is 0123456789. Sooo...
1. Extract the rar to a new folder
2. Rum msnmsgs.exe as admin (vista, win 7)
4. Choose ur language.
3. it should update (or ask for key? cant remember lolz).
4. A window or message should pop up. If the window is blank/its a message run it again as admin.
5. Should be working now (mabye ask for key if hasn't already :S lol).

Hope that helps.

----------


## God-Of-War

it aint possible to share a product key is it? If it is possible then i would be more than happy if someone could lend me one

----------


## Därkness

Nah sorry God-Of-War its not. The demo is 10 minutes of running though, so you can get a pretty good feel of it if you wish. Its hard to set up though im afraid, but i've linked the tuts u need to do it like a page or so back.

----------


## sheeesh

forums are down.... anyone know whats going on? is it safe to use still?

----------


## vinoc

Nope, still does the same exact thing... =/
im using windows xp btw
and i extract it with winrar

edit: nevermind. i see on the first page that it doesnt say it works with windows xp =(

----------


## swat4plz

not impressed.. paid, forums not working.. and can't find download location on the site.

----------


## God-Of-War

> Nah sorry God-Of-War its not. The demo is 10 minutes of running though, so you can get a pretty good feel of it if you wish. Its hard to set up though im afraid, but i've linked the tuts u need to do it like a page or so back.


I see  :Big Grin:  Thanks for the reply anyway  :Smile: 

:wave:

----------


## Därkness

O.o doesn't work with xp..... Your comment has inspired me to go check it out myself.

@swat4plz, yeh the service is shitty im afraid, as the program is made by a french uni student xD. However if youve got your key (?), it should be up and running for you.
The forums are currently down  :Frown: , but im sure that they will be back up soon (french ones are still up).
Download is RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting it updates automaticly btw.
If you need help setting it up try some trial and error, and visit the first page of this thread. If your still stumped post it here, just make sure youve tried to fix it first.

Ill re-iterate some of the requirements: Set target last target to U key, and interact to I. Most of your keybindings are required to be defualt. The advanced buffing feature DOES NOT work. 
If you have the "retail" version, then you can use the blacklist (must check dont spam tab key). Target a mob that you wish to kill and click "add faction" to set to kill mobs from that faction. If you add mobs on the right side, IE their individual name(s), it WONT kill mobs with that name.

If you need more help try the french forums with google translator or something XD. Hopefully the forums are back up soon.

----------


## swat4plz

My main concern is getting this to repair... it just doesn't seem to happen.
Also - the whole corpse run waypoints... Can't get it to res.

I find when i use premade way points - they never seem to work. They just end up running into walls. I've even tride a couple from the actual GT site. and same thing...

----------


## Därkness

> My main concern is getting this to repair... it just doesn't seem to happen.
> Also - the whole corpse run waypoints... Can't get it to res.
> 
> I find when i use premade way points - they never seem to work. They just end up running into walls. I've even tride a couple from the actual GT site. and same thing...


Yes, all the ones from the GT forums are user made, therefore they sometimes have issues. If you follow the tuts (the forums are back up, refer to my post like a page back) it isn't hard to make your own profiles.

K bored so here ya go:
- Set the waypoint frequency to about 4 (10 is too far apart).
- Turn Auto Waypoint on when you are standing at the start of the "loop" you wish to grind.
- While its on run in a loop or whatever through the mobs you wish to kill (or just outside agro, if you set your search range right it works better and doesn't die as much this way).
- Get back to the point where you started, and turn Auto Waypoints off.
- Now, go die.
- When you load at the graveyard DONT move.
- Tick Ghost Waypoints
- Turn Auto Waypoints on
- Travel to the start of the loop (where you started and ended your normal waypoints, it works best if you stop slightly before the point so it wont backtrack).
- Turn Auto Waypoints off
- Save your profile (it saves the blacklist, the GWP, WP, RWP, the repairer, and whatever settings you have (ie WPSkip=1)).
- Load it on the main form.
- ???
- Profit!



I like to run into the middle of the area i want to grind, get a good idea of the terrain and mobs, then die cause im being attacked by about 4. The i make my GWP to a point i figured out from my suicide run (lol). Once I get there, i then turn Auto Waypoints off, toggle GWP off, then turn Auto Waypoints back on and do my normal waypoints (while dead). It saves you having to try to restart the waypoints because you just got owned. You can use this same method to then do the repair waypoints if you know exactly where the repairer is, which is usefull if you dont have a mount yet (faster).

I would give you some tips on how to make RWP but most of my attempts have failed so far XD. Still, i know it DOES work, just not know how to make my own properly, it cant be too hard..... lolz.

EDIT: THIS BOT WORKS WITH XP BTW

----------


## swat4plz

How does it determine when to repair? by broken armor?

would be good if it would "repair" when it has full bags imo

----------


## Därkness

It repairs when it reaches its time limit. You can set the time limit in the first tab of the options form. I usually set it to about 70 mins, you need it set to a lower time if you are lower levels. If you want to vendor gray junk get the auto sell addon (cant remember its name, theres a thread about it on mmognometools though).

----------


## imike964

gj with the bot, although u should allow more than 10 minutes, by the time you get it working properly, time is up.

----------


## trikinomitry101

> gj with the bot, although u should allow more than 10 minutes, by the time you get it working properly, time is up.


This^ is why I haven't paid for it yet.

20-30 mins would be good for me to test it I think.

----------


## wonder22

I really hate to ask this, especially here, but I don't have 5 posts yet.

Obviously being new aside. I'm looking for a free wow bot. I've looked everywhere, found one, and it's been discontinued. I heard there was a free one for mac, I don't have mac. Continued looking... 

If there is any kind of free, even trial, bot I would absolutely love to know about it.

It's at the top of my Christmas list!
Please!

----------


## Därkness

Rofl its nowhere near christmas XD. Nah soz, theres no non-private bot that I know of thats free. Gnometools is the only real reliable one right now, but it will never replace glider from what I hear (never used it lol).

Try the demo.... 10 mins.... look back on the last few pages for more info.... yeh its one time 9 EURO payment.

----------


## ShowMaster

Very nice program. bad for price  :Wink:

----------


## topimp

how do i download it

----------


## joere444

This looks good.

----------


## dook123

What does it use for anti detection?

----------


## Därkness

Rofl, 3 Posts, 1 Post, 1 Post, then 4 Posts.......
Good to see im not the only one spaming this thread.......

Srsly u four plz do the following:
- READ the last few pages of posts, as well as the first page THEY WILL TELL U ALL U ASK.

For showmaster, yours is the closest to being ok, but it seems you just read the last few pages then posted what was already said.... (are postfarming O.o).

----------


## BUTZER

After 3.2 I'm recieving this error, I go to their website (GnomeTools - BOT Complet pour World of Warcraft.) and there is absolutely NOTHING new, or relative to this issue in any way. When I redownload GT2.24 still the same error. 



And can someone tell me how do I get full access to their english forums? I e-mailed Ifarmu as soon as I purchased GT, but no reply up to this day. Do I need to buy forum access separately?

----------


## emoemo

> After 3.2 I'm recieving this error, I go to their website (GnomeTools - BOT Complet pour World of Warcraft.) and there is absolutely NOTHING new, or relative to this issue in any way. When I redownload GT2.24 still the same error. 
> 
> 
> 
> And can someone tell me how do I get full access to their english forums? I e-mailed Ifarmu as soon as I purchased GT, but no reply up to this day. Do I need to buy forum access separately?


Well, let me explain in a few words: You are to stupid to read, sry but that the point.

You don`t need any access to read the info that GT will not work until it is updated.
[UPDATE] WoW 3.2.0 - MMOGnometools

----------


## BUTZER

> Well, let me explain in a few words: You are to stupid to read, sry but that the point.
> 
> You don`t need any access to read the info that GT will not work until it is updated.
> [UPDATE] WoW 3.2.0 - MMOGnometools


Yeah, I'm really inspired to search the whole forum for threads i can browse if I can't even get any guides in the first place, thank god for mmowned. Now go cut yourself and die

----------


## burton992

Gnometools is a terrible bot, fair enough it will do what it has to do if you put alot of time and effort into setting it up, but its defo not worth the value.
It has no protection chances are you will banned using it, its very buggy, looks very bot like in game.... Alot more but those 3 are a good enough reason why not to buy it, if it was free then fair enough.

----------


## Därkness

> Gnometools is a terrible bot, fair enough it will do what it has to do if you put alot of time and effort into setting it up, but its defo not worth the value.
> It has no protection chances are you will banned using it, its very buggy, looks very bot like in game.... Alot more but those 3 are a good enough reason why not to buy it, if it was free then fair enough.


Well we are all entitled to our own opinion lolz, and i don't wana flame the donator with more posts and rep than me..... but
- Its a one time $15 payment.... who cannot afford that?! I work at maccas casual, thats like less then half a shift....
- It isn't very buggy lolz, granted it DOES take ages to setup, but dude, its functionalble, and it took me 20 mins to read and find the guides, then 10 mins to finish making my first path.
- Um... yeh, u'd think ppl who got banned using it would wana complain, go look on their BANS section of the forum, pretty much all of the threads are dumbasses who got banned for some random crap, are worried about warden detecting thier furry p0rn, or got a scammer email (rofl).
- It doesn't look botty, so long as you can make a good path, turn WPSkip=1 on, and have some common sence.

Yeh, GT could be better. But its the only bot on the market thats reliable, and isn't private. U probs have access to a private bot, but most of us don't, and Gnometools works well.

----------


## senorjohhny

this looks really cool, but i dont like to use bots, had a bad experience with one.

----------


## delis7

> Well we are all entitled to our own opinion lolz, and i don't wana flame the donator with more posts and rep than me..... but
> - Its a one time $15 payment.... who cannot afford that?! I work at maccas casual, thats like less then half a shift....
> - It isn't very buggy lolz, granted it DOES take ages to setup, but dude, its functionalble, and it took me 20 mins to read and find the guides, then 10 mins to finish making my first path.
> - Um... yeh, u'd think ppl who got banned using it would wana complain, go look on their BANS section of the forum, pretty much all of the threads are dumbasses who got banned for some random crap, are worried about warden detecting thier furry p0rn, or got a scammer email (rofl).
> - It doesn't look botty, so long as you can make a good path, turn WPSkip=1 on, and have some common sence.
> 
> Yeh, GT could be better. But its the only bot on the market thats reliable, and isn't private. U probs have access to a private bot, but most of us don't, and Gnometools works well.


i use it for a month now and i have 1 rogue 80 and 1 priest 70 from scratch.
is very easy to setup it if you know to read the tutorials.
sorry for my bad english

----------


## zktz

can not run...
--------------------------
Connection:
Please enter your Product key:
0123456789
OK
--------------------------
then
application error
"0x08ba46c0" can't be "wirtten"

How to solve it?

----------


## Därkness

> can not run...
> --------------------------
> Connection:
> Please enter your Product key:
> 0123456789
> OK
> --------------------------
> then
> application error
> ...


try running as admin....

----------


## VenZi

Someone that can help me out. It runs perfect, but after killing a creep it wont loot. It just jump right on to the next target. 

anyone got a clue way?

----------


## Därkness

> Someone that can help me out. It runs perfect, but after killing a creep it wont loot. It just jump right on to the next target. 
> 
> anyone got a clue way?


GUIDE: Injection Adds Loot "Problem" ~~Quick Fix~~ - MMOGnometools and enable the loot option in background tab.

----------


## imsohighnolie

just found out about this. does it work in 3.2 and how good is it? lol

----------


## Jibberish

> just found out about this. does it work in 3.2 and how good is it? lol


Yes, and it can be as good as you make it to be... if your fightbooks/macros suck, it will still execute them perfectly, but your results will be lackluster. 

Same goes for your waypoints and paths.

----------


## lolwinyo

How come when i go to purchase gnometools, it says i dont have enough money in my paypal. But i have enough

----------


## Pixion

The fishing BOT have been updated.
Settings > Background.
You'll find a feature to activate fishing in background.

----------


## lolwinyo

hey how come i have nuff money in my paypal, but it says i dont have nuff to buy it

----------


## xxAhzz

lolwinyo,

Please contact paypal regarding that problem. Unless you want to post your paypal account information here... Which may mean an absence of gray matter.

----------


## hellokill11

Noes i don't use memory reading bots ... 80% chance to get caught ...

----------


## Därkness

> Noes i don't use memory reading bots ... 80% chance to get caught ...


Lolwat, I see u know exactly nothing.....

----------


## Naifas

Yesterday all was fine bot was running smoothly. Today I turned it on and the just go forward a few yards and the stops, goes on a few yards and stop, and so on. Priority is set to High.

With Turning injection works fine but its too risky to use the bot this way.

Is there a fix for this?

----------


## darckdevil1987

necesito un bot o hack para world of warcraft para modificar el oro o en nivel. gracias por responder

----------


## Pixion

Hello,

I've been working hard one the BOT these days.
An ELITE mode has come.

Current features :
- CustomClass Management

Coming :
- Flying mount farming
- PvP farming

----------


## Demonizer

I can let the bot play in a wow client in back and meanwhile play with another account and another wow client on same pc?

----------


## Naifas

> Hello,
> 
> I've been working hard one the BOT these days.
> An ELITE mode has come.
> 
> Current features :
> - CustomClass Management
> 
> Coming :
> ...


Is the issue that i describe at the end of page 74 going to be solved?

----------


## lolicon123

got a weird problem so finished configuring the bot and maed a waypoint for it to run but when i press start i buff it self then just says "to far away from profile waypoint" even thought i'm standing right next to it and then a little window pops up saying "info distance = 7474 so i follow this and end up in the middle of the sea :S

----------


## burton992

> Well we are all entitled to our own opinion lolz, and i don't wana flame the donator with more posts and rep than me..... but
> - Its a one time $15 payment.... who cannot afford that?! I work at maccas casual, thats like less then half a shift....
> - It isn't very buggy lolz, granted it DOES take ages to setup, but dude, its functionalble, and it took me 20 mins to read and find the guides, then 10 mins to finish making my first path.
> - Um... yeh, u'd think ppl who got banned using it would wana complain, go look on their BANS section of the forum, pretty much all of the threads are dumbasses who got banned for some random crap, are worried about warden detecting thier furry p0rn, or got a scammer email (rofl).
> - It doesn't look botty, so long as you can make a good path, turn WPSkip=1 on, and have some common sence.
> 
> Yeh, GT could be better. But its the only bot on the market thats reliable, and isn't private. U probs have access to a private bot, but most of us don't, and Gnometools works well.


Well like you say everyone had there opinion, but mine stands, i do agree that there are alot of noobs that get banned from it, but it doesnt actually have any decent protection and imo it does look very botty ive been botting for quite some time now so i know quite abit about them. But i however do agree if you dont have acess to a private bot then its defo worth buying but i still think it should be free and the creator doesnt seem to care much about the english forum and the support is terrible, but its everyone opinion. The elite version may be a big improvement so we will just have to wait and see.

But my suggestion is this, the creator should remove some of the features from the standard version and allow that to be downloaded for free and the elite version should be released for a one time fee. Im not saying this becasue i want a free download or soemthing as ive already purchased a key. Take zolofighter for example that was free and was alot better than gnometools but i suppose it depends on the the buyer and the creator. BTW pixion im not saying this to annoy you in anyway or to persuade people to not buy yuor bot im just giving you my opionion becasue its better i tell the truth than lie to you.

Thanks

----------


## imsohighnolie

i just bought this and was wondering how i get the key. Email? mail? just wondering. thanks

----------


## Tweeker

Lololol. I got a full account closure for using this program. haha, by no means BECAUSE OF IT, but they new I was botting at times. haha. damn  :Frown:

----------


## scottaayyy

Hi all,

Purchased my license for Gnome Tools yesterday and decided to get to work with it today straight away!

One problem, i load gnome tools, choose my language for the first load, and then just before i enter in my license code this error pops up, but not just once. Sometimes about 5-6 times.



Once i enter my code it brings up the error again and then nothing happens at all.

Im running GTools as an administrator by right clicking on msnmsgs and selecting run as administrator. Any help would be appreciated!

----------


## Pixion

@imsohighnolie : Key delivering is instant, did you follow the instructions ?
If you didn't receive your key by mail, check this : GnomeTools - BOT Complet pour World of Warcraft.

@scottaayyy : Did you try to click Continue for some times ?
It's a Vista error that come when you got a disk in your CD Drive.

A video is coming to show CustomClass in action.
I'll need to find something other than my Paladin cause even using FightBook, I was exploiting it 100%... lol Paladict...

An other thing I want to point at.
My Paladin have been fully Botted to 80, it has farmed over 10 rares pets, I used Cheat Engine on my account for some test...
But I NEVER been banned.

----------


## dontfeedjay

Looks awesome,, makes me wanna bot while I am sleeping!

----------


## Tweeker

Well, I leveled my priest and my pally to 70, and its a full account closure. ahha. oh well.

----------


## xSmArTxKiLL3Rx

How do you convert the glider xml files to the gnome tools wl?

----------


## Pixion

Just load glider profile in GnomeTools.  :Wink: 
If you want to save it as .wl, go in Settings > Waypoints and Save it.

----------


## Skylark

This bot has worked great for me in the past, but make sure to enable "No M2 Collsion".

----------


## xsojournerx

I've been using the bot for roughly 24 hours now. Works great except for one thing, when it loots mobs it just opens up the looking for group menu instead of actually looting the mobs. Any idea why its doing this?

----------


## Xores

sorry i dont want to read 76 sites if this was posted here ago..

Always when i load a profile and then clock on Start there is an errormassage :"Gnome Tools could'nt find in game coords!" 
i saw on some sites that you have to run as admin but i have Windows XP and so i can't run as admin can anyone help me?

----------


## Pixion

@xsojournerx : Look at Keybinds tutorial on the forums.
"Target Last Hostile" must be bind to G
"Interact with Target" bind to I

@Xores : Are you playing on live servers ?

----------


## royalxm

c'est normal que mon antivirus dit virus trojan.32 ....

----------


## Xores

> @Xores : Are you playing on live servers ?


yes on Blackrock EU
and the bot dont shows anything with ig stats how much HP i have how Much Mana etc.

----------


## Pixion

@royalxm : C'est le packer qui fait ça.
Si le BOT était un virus, ça se saurait...

@Xores : Something is blocking GT.
You can run something as Admin on XP.

----------


## Xores

and how can i run something as adminstrator? my profile on the computer is the adminprofile

----------


## Pixion

So, you should check you firewall.
I think it blocked GT. :s

----------


## Xores

still dont works i saved gnometools in the "not block" List from my Firewall

----------


## xsojournerx

Ty for the help Pixion, works fine now.

----------


## ziozio123

It keeps saying:

Error! You are too far from your profile. .. I made the profile in the exact spot I was standing in and it still gave me the same error.

Any ideas?

----------


## Pixion

Zio, did you ntoice a traytip appear when you are too far from a profile ?
It gives the distance to the nearest WP in meters, is it so far ?
( Required distance min = 140m )

----------


## ziozio123

I figured it out - I was using that downloadable waypoint maker "svhost" but if you go to settings and click the little arrow pointing left - it unveils a very nice waypoint maker. 
(and for the record it was showing like "8192m")

----------


## Xores

so it works now i forgot to update :Embarrassment:  the only problem i have now is the bot does'nt rebuff anything i did in the Fightbook

----------


## Pixion

At first start, the BOT doesn't buff.
You mean it doesn't use re-buff the buffs you wrote in your FightBook ?

EDIT : New video !

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpm58B73bVE"]YouTube - GnomeTools - Flying mount farming.[/ame]

----------


## Därkness

@Pixion, that looks awsome, but do you have to pay extra for the features if you already have a normal key?

----------


## Pixion

Hello Darkness.
There is an Elite version of GnomeTools.
Basically, is cost 2€/month or 5€/3months.

But you can also wait a bit, we'll give 15days try to everybody soon.

----------


## imsohighnolie

I bought this 3(?) days ago and still haven't recieved the key, i went to that site and it says that it could not be processed due to a problem with the sellers website. Help? My card says it has been purchased, but no key.

----------


## Pixion

Hum...
Contact me at [email protected]

Give me your Transaction num, your PayPal address, and more if you've got more informations.
Thanks.

----------


## Xores

yep GT doesn't use re-buffs from the buffs i wrote in my fightbook

----------


## zktz

It always say: "You must logged in game before you start!"

how to solve the problem ?

----------


## djaft3rb3ats

can someone show an example of the keybind for say, a mage, and i want my buff to be mage armor?

im new at this, thanks

----------


## Dazanosa

this is a load of ****ing shit it wont even work!

----------


## Pixion

@Xores : Plz send us your FightBook, or on MMOGnomeTools forums (faster).

@zktz : When do you get this error ? Clicking on "Start !" ?

@djaft3rb3ats : You should read guides here : Tutorials - MMOGnometools

@Dazanosa : Cool, plz, never buy it not try demo, don't wanna support you.

----------


## Ylts

would it be possible to use this in BG's?

----------


## Pixion

Atm, it's not.
But it should come in Elite version.

But ATM, it's not.

----------


## jimmyleet

So is this bot still working? i mean is it a good bot undetected well and keeping up with updates, im retired when glider did just coming back now looking to place my money into a good botting and lasting community, does anyone think this is the best bot out there i can buy or should i keep looking?

----------


## Pixion

The BOT works.
But I can't answer your other questions as I think you need users advises.

----------


## Miksu

I dont wanna say your bot sucks or its not good Pixion but @ Jimmyleet: PiroX pvpTool is also good for leveling, (yes it says pvpTool) but it can be used for many things.

E: @ Pixion, you talked about 15 day try!! when that will come  :Big Grin: ?

----------


## jimmyleet

Ahh i see well it will be for all things thats why i liked glider not just leveling but grinding/farming/questing you know all around lol maybe i will give time a bit to sift out the bad eggs

----------


## zktz

> @Xores : Plz send us your FightBook, or on MMOGnomeTools forums (faster).
> 
> @zktz : When do you get this error ? Clicking on "Start !" ?
> 
> @djaft3rb3ats : You should read guides here : Tutorials - MMOGnometools
> 
> @Dazanosa : Cool, plz, never buy it not try demo, don't wanna support you.


Yes . Clicking on "Start !"

----------


## Pixion

@Miksu : I'm writing english guide for flying mount farming before.

@zktz : Did you rename your WoW Window ?

----------


## kassi

is this bot works on RuWOW?

Sorry for bad english

----------


## zktz

> @Miksu : I'm writing english guide for flying mount farming before.
> 
> @zktz : Did you rename your WoW Window ?


the title ? or the filename ?
the filename is wow.exe.
the window title is not "world of craft" , because it is not english version .
it is chinese version 3.1.3.

----------


## decurse

> the title ? or the filename ?
> the filename is wow.exe.
> the window title is not "world of craft" , because it is not english version .
> it is chinese version 3.1.3.


That's the problem.
GnomeTools only recognizes the window as saying "World of Warcraft", if I'm not mistaken.

Otherwise, when you hit start have you tried clicking the WoW window when it says "Focus the window where you want to BOT.."?

----------


## djaft3rb3ats

so i got the key binds to work okay, but whenever it tries to loot, it opens up the LFG menu and the Map. then, opening it again, it completely quits gnometools itself and also WOW instantaneously. any ideas?

----------


## zktz

> That's the problem.
> GnomeTools only recognizes the window as saying "World of Warcraft", if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Otherwise, when you hit start have you tried clicking the WoW window when it says "Focus the window where you want to BOT.."?


Thank you !
how to rename the window to "World of Warcraft" ?
Is there any tool to do it?

----------


## zktz

> That's the problem.
> GnomeTools only recognizes the window as saying "World of Warcraft", if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Otherwise, when you hit start have you tried clicking the WoW window when it says "Focus the window where you want to BOT.."?


OK , I have wrote a VB script to change the name to "World of Warcraft".
NOW, it says "Focus the window where you want to BOT.." when I click "Kill target !"

How to focus the window ?

----------


## decurse

Just run GnomeTools and have World of Warcraft up underneath, and when it says "Focus the windows [..]" just click OK then click WoW and it should start moving your character. =)

----------


## Pixion

Thanks decurse for having answered. =)

----------


## zktz

> Thanks decurse for having answered. =)


It says " Gnometools couldn't find in game coords! "

----------


## Pixion

You're playing on live server, right ?
Did you run it as Admin ? Have you got an AV or Firewall that could block it ?

----------


## zktz

> You're playing on live server, right ?
> Did you run it as Admin ? Have you got an AV or Firewall that could block it ?


OK, I logined as "administrator" .
After "Focus the windows " , it said " The process handle obtained is null. "
How to deal it ?

----------


## Pixion

This error occurs when you don't start the BOT as admin or when you don't have enough rights for the BOT to read the memory.

----------


## halloman

*zktz you have to righclick on the .exe and then click run as administrator*

----------


## djaft3rb3ats

can anyone gie me a hand with the looting issue? whenvver my bot kills something and tries to loot it, it just opens up lots of different windows.

how when i open my bot and it tries to do what it needs to do, it and the WOW both just crash outta site.

and ideas?

----------


## Pixion

- To loot.
Go in your WoW Keybinds and set :
- G to "Target Last Hostile"
- I to "Interact with target"

- In GT Settings > Chat, disable stop on whisper.

----------


## decurse

Pixion when I try to run more than one copy of "msnmsgs.exe" as Administrator, or even regular for that matter, it gives me an AutoIt error about parsing or something and closes the first copy I have open.

I wanted to run one copy to bot and one copy to fly around and mine.

----------


## delis7

u have to buy 2 keys then

----------


## zktz

> *zktz you have to righclick on the .exe and then click run as administrator*


I am using Window XP (32bit).
It says
________________________________________________
ERROR X
Cette version de logiciel n'est plus jour.
Merci de tlcharger une mise jour sur GnomeTools - BOT Complet pour World of Warcraft.

OK
________________________________________________

----------


## Incisiv3

I love gnome tools  :Smile:

----------


## frkcoaster6

Me to, it is a great bot.

----------


## suicidal.2k8

I'm kinda in a struggle and I'm not sure which to purchase. Either GB or GT. What features does the GTelite give that the GT doesn't? Let's say, I just want a gathering bot, then is Regular GT what I'm looking for or do I have to purchase GT Elite?

----------


## kotysdca

Does anyone know how long it takes to recieve the key in email? I payed for mine just waiting now  :Frown:

----------


## suicidal.2k8

Kotysdca, check your junk mail (:

----------


## kotysdca

I did checked and waited an hour but from what i was reading it should be instant and that internet page where it makes you enter the trans ID doesnt do anything?

----------


## suicidal.2k8

If the trans ID page doesn't work, then I'm guessing his server has either gone down due to problems.

----------


## kotysdca

well it opens the page and everything but when i enter it and click the arrow it takes me to the same page but with no writing at the top eh thanks for the help anyways

----------


## Pixion

@kotysdca : GnomeTools - BOT Complet pour World of Warcraft.
Did you write your Transaction ID here ?
I was sleeping, maybe the server crashed during the night I dunno.

----------


## ranso

im trying to setup my fightbook for my arcane mage. im trying to do ABx3 and mage food at 40% mana and health. when i set it up as first action ab cooldown 3 sec second action and third action are the same as the first. it casts the first and then stops. what is going on?

----------


## Pixion

Hello,

So, you want your Mage to cast 3 Arcane Barrage ?
And if it's not enough to kill the mob ?
i'm not sure I understand what you wanna do.

----------


## Wesk.

Did you guys do the simple thing as checking your junkfolder ?
i got my mail there xD

----------


## Patteus

works this one in bg's?

----------


## ranso

im trying to have a rotation of ABx3 and then a AM.
my problem is that it will only cast 2 spells.
my opener is AB then my first action is AB and then it stops.
what's wrong, is it my fightbook or settings?
(btw it doesn't exactly matter what im trying to do...)

----------


## Pixion

You should just set up AB in MOBHEALTH100, and then AM in MOBHEALTH20.

This is not a PvPBot atm Patteus.

----------


## djaft3rb3ats

> - To loot.
> Go in your WoW Keybinds and set :
> - G to "Target Last Hostile"
> - I to "Interact with target"
> 
> - In GT Settings > Chat, disable stop on whisper.


that was exactly what i needed, now it wont crash and itll loot properly =)


but the thing NOW, is that itll only attack Two or three times, then just stand there. i have set my attack to conastant frostbolt, but it attacks 3 times and just hangs out while getting ganked by the creep.

any suggestions for that?

thanks again in advance =)

----------


## Pixion

Post your FightBook.
if you want the BOT to spam frostbolt, fill ONLY MOBHEALTH100, with frostbolt keybind.

----------


## suryx

Again error : gnometools couldnt find in game coords ;/ I did run this program as admin in win 7. How fix??

----------


## Pixion

- You must play on WoW Live servers.
- Disable Firewalls / Antivirus.

----------


## suryx

When aplication WoW is launching , i got error with bot by clicked in Target .. 

I havent firewall and antvirus !

p.s 

Look at my screen .. 
img80.imageshack.us/i/desktopaez.png/
How i can use this bot ?

----------


## djaft3rb3ats

> Post your FightBook.
> if you want the BOT to spam frostbolt, fill ONLY MOBHEALTH100, with frostbolt keybind.


that works ^^

i seem to find issues one after another =(


now when its low on health, it wont eat. i set my food to 0 and 8, and when im under 40% health, but it still wont eat, and it just attacks other monsters. the other stupid thing is that the targetting is horrendous. ill walk by an enemy to get to another T_T that ends up killing me

----------


## true_blue

lol theres no way in hell id disable my firewall and antivirus to run a bot  :Big Grin: 
but anyway.. i tried the demo, did the initial kill target test and it did it.. but seems to have trouble turning around to face the target. After target was dead the bot made me run into a tree.. so i stopped it running and turned it around.. then bot made it run again off into a random direction... running past mobs and not really doing anything. Is that normal? 
I was thinking though, Iwana fishbot does the same thing, it makes me run for no reason when starting, and both Iwana and GT use autoit script.. could that be the reason??
Oh and yes i defaulted all the hotkey bindings so it cant be anything there..

Cheers, it looks nice and will probably purchase it if i can get it working... Also, whats the difference between elite version and the others etc?

----------


## Pixion

djaft3rb3ats : Setup the resting datas in your FightBook, and in Settings > General.

Kill target feature will just Kill the Target, then nothing else.
For the BOT to run and kill mobs, you have to load a profile.

Elite version now gives rights to use CustomClass system to fight, better than FightBooks, and it gives rights to farm herbs / ores using flying mount.

----------


## suryx

Look at my screen ..
img80.imageshack.us/i/desktopaez.png/
How i can use this bot ?

i use wow + bc + lofk with version 3.1.3 , i play on private server ? this bot will work ?

----------


## Pixion

Hello,

GnomeTools is updated for Live Servers ONLY.
So atm, you can't use it on private servers.

----------


## suryx

where i can find program bot for private server ?

----------


## zktz

It can not work.  :Frown: 
_________________________________________________
zktz you have to righclick on the .exe and then click run as administrator
I am using Window XP (32bit).
It says:

________________________________________________
ERROR X
Cette version de logiciel n'est plus jour.
Merci de tlcharger une mise jour sur GnomeTools - BOT Complet pour World of Warcraft.

OK
________________________________________________

----------


## Pixion

zktz : It seems GT couldn't update itslef.
Allow update0.2.exe to download updates. :s

----------


## godmodeon

man i still cant get this bot to work. any ideas?

----------


## Pixion

If you don't tell us what doesn't work, we can't help.

----------


## djaft3rb3ats

> djaft3rb3ats : Setup the resting datas in your FightBook, and in Settings > General.


to my knowlwdge they have already been setup. heres my fightbook if you can decipher it 

[BUFF]
Buff1==
Buff1Coldown=30
Buff2=-
Buff2Coldown=200
Buff3=
Buff3Coldown=

[BEFOREATTACK]
BeforeAttack1=5
BeforeAttack1Coldown=2.5
BeforeAttack2=5
BeforeAttack2Coldown=2.5
BeforeAttack3=5
BeforeAttack3Coldown=2.5

[AFTERATTACK]
AfterAttack=
AfterAttackColdown=

[OPENER]
Opener1=5 
Opener1Coldown=2.5

[SPECIAL]
Special1=
Special1Coldown=
Special2=
Special2Coldown=
Special3=
Special3Coldown=


[MOBHEALTH20]
MobHealth20=2
MobHealth20Coldown=8


[MOBHEALTH40]
MobHealth40=
MobHealth40Coldown=


[MOBHEALTH60]
MobHealth60=
MobHealth60Coldown=


[MOBHEALTH80]
MobHealth80=
MobHealth80Coldown=


[MOBHEALTH100]
MobHealth100=5
MobHealth100Coldown=2.5


[MYHEALTH20]
MyHealth20=
MyHealth20Coldown=


[MYHEALTH40]
MyHealth40=0
MyHealth40Coldown=31


[MYHEALTH60]
MyHealth60=
MyHealth60Coldown=


[MYHEALTH80]
MyHealth80=
MyHealth80Coldown=


[MYHEALTH100]
MyHealth100=
MyHealth100Coldown=

[MYMANA20]
MyMana20=8
MyMana20Coldown=31


[MYMANA40]
MyMana40=
MyMana40Coldown=


[MYMANA60]
MyMana60=
MyMana60Coldown=0


[MYMANA80]
MyMana80=
MyMana80Coldown=


[MYMANA100]
MyMana100=
MyMana100Coldown=

[OTHERS]
Range=36
MyMana100Coldown=0
PDF=

[REGEN]
Health=0
Mana=8

[GENERATOR]
Started=5
Finished=2.5
[AFTERATTACK2]
AfterAttack2=
AfterAttack2Coldown=0
[AFTERATTACK3]
AfterAttack3=
AfterAttack3Coldown=0
[PET]
Rez=
MyMana100Coldown=0
[PETHEALTH80]
PetHealth80=
PetHealth80Coldown=0
[PETHEALTH60]
PetHealth60=
PetHealth60Coldown=0
[PETHEALTH40]
PetHealth40=
PetHealth40Coldown=0
[PETHEALTH20]
PetHealth20=
PetHealth20Coldown=0
[KICK]
Kick=
KickColdown=0
[DOUBLEAGGRO]
DoubleAggro=4
DoubleAggroColdown=20

my first two buffs are the ice barrier and frost armor

5=frost bolt
2=fireblast
4= frost nova
0 and 8 are my conjured edibles, respectively


my toon is just apparantly not hungry? lol

----------


## Pixion

In General > Settings to ?
Tou have to set rests limits.

----------


## zktz

It still can not work.
I run "update0.2.exe" . "msnmsgs.exe" updated to 3.3.0.0, its size are 1,792,504 byte.
I run "msnmsgs.exe" as "administrator"
And run "wow.exe" as "Z"
Login
Select character
Loading
I click "Kill target!"
It says " Focus the window where you want to BOT "
I click "OK" , and click the wow window
It says " Gnome Tools cound'nt find in game coords!"
My character is in Durotar.

How to get the coords?

----------


## Pixion

The BOT is not able to gets coords is those cases :
- You are not playing on lvie servers
- You didn't run it as Administrator
- An AV, or Firewall is blocking the BOT from reading memory

If you bought the BOT and cannot use it, ask for a refund on PayPal, I see nothing else.

----------


## suicidal.2k8

or, give the key to me? (A) nah just joking, considering purchasing it soon as i get money  :Smile:

----------


## goider

This is by far the most amazing deal in the entire botting community, ADMIN the bot's french creator is constantly updating this bot and listening to what the community has to say, not only is it a complete fighting and leveling bot it is able to do the job of gatherbuddy at a fraction of the cost, IMHO 14$ US + 9$ US for three months of elite + lifetime of regular is phenominal. made about 10k in 10 days.

and djaft3rb3ats, you should have your catchall macro set to = always as it clears target, the english forums at MMOGnometools - Powered by vBulletin have great tutorials to help you through startup.

----------


## goider

This is by far the most amazing deal in the entire botting community, ADMIN the bot's french creator is constantly updating this bot and listening to what the community has to say, not only is it a complete fighting and leveling bot it is able to do the job of gatherbuddy at a fraction of the cost, IMHO 14$ US + 9$ US for three months of elite + lifetime of regular is phenominal. made about 10k in 10 days.

and djaft3rb3ats, you should have your catchall macro set to = always as it clears target, the english forums at MMOGnometools - Powered by vBulletin have great tutorials to help you through startup.

----------


## lolwinyo

I have my profile in and my fightbook setup. But my character does not move after killing a mob. Help anyone?

----------


## FEUP

Pixion i sent you a pm requesting help with my account as i dont remember the email i used regards.

----------


## lolwinyo

I have my profile in and my fightbook setup. But my character does not move after killing a mob. Help anyone?

----------


## stefanos1992

this bot totally sucks

----------


## Pixion

@stefanos1992 : Hum... Maybe it's too hard for you to read some guides yea, and reflecting too.. stay far from us.  :Wink: 

@lolwinyo : You ran the BOT using "Kill target" ?..

----------


## taytot

I spent 20$ in codes for this bot. I still haven't gotten my 

Upgrade your key.
If you bought a ticket for 30d or 90d, upgrade your key.
Enter your GnomeTools key in the first text field, and he ticket in the second.

Your upgrade ticket looks like this :


Entrez votre clé GnomeTools
Enter your GnomeTools key



Entrez votre ticket
Enter your ticket




I used Allopass.

----------


## Pixion

Hello,

You've got a basic key ?
Which costs 9€.

----------


## taytot

3$ a call, 5 codes. = 15$ + 3$ because I botched the first call.

----------


## Pixion

Wait wait.

What do you want ?
Basic key for GT = 9euros.
If you wanna upgrade the key to Elite, its 2euros/month or 5euros/3months.

And yes, Allopass is expensive, use PayPal if you can...
So, what did you want ?
Contact me at wowbot . deliver at gmail . com

----------


## taytot

So I bought an Elite key not a regular key?

----------


## Pixion

Ok, you kept your codes somewhere as it's asked ?
Send them to wowbot . deliver at gmail . com

----------


## dlm666

been useing the bot for a week now, its really fun  :Smile: 

I accually enjoy watching the bot at work, i usually relax with a movie while my char is hard at work.

But also to learn its behaviour, what i mean is to anyone who usues this even tho the fight books are ok you need to study em for sometime to get it "perfekt"

Not that hard but for example im lvling a druid so i might not want to cast a heal during fight cause then he gets out of bear form etc so i have healing as first action after fight etc.

So keep it as simple as possible dont use tons of different spells etc.

Also I would say it works best with classes who can melee, not saying it wont work with mage but having stuides this with both shaman and druid my conclution is that this owns melee classes but with casters you will have a bit harder time with deaths etc.

Just a few short observations for a really awesome product  :Smile:

----------


## ThugNL

so what do ppl think of this bot?

Does it work properly?
any known bugs?
safety?

Looking for a nice bot and have to say this looks good so far

----------


## Pixion

Seeing banwaves coming for some bot users, i'd like to tell you GnomeTools is safe 100%.

----------


## bambam922

Hey Pixion, can you bring the English forum back up?
It isn't working.

----------


## Midnight_killa

Can someone please show me how to use this? I will pay you on paypal if you show me and also +rep. ive been trying to figure out how to use it for almost 4hours now and even with the tutorial and it still does not work =/ please pm me if you wanna show me how to use it

----------


## realhaos

does it farm honour?

----------


## assc

> does it farm honour?


At the moment I don't think so, but I think I read in the english forums that a feature like this is planned for the Elite version.

----------


## bobzoopy

looks amazing. Im using pocket gnome atm, since its free!

----------


## neodite

Got a new laptop today, re-downloaded GT, enterd my key and i get the error

La cle est deja en cours d'utilisation

Which google tells me this means my key is already in use?!?!

Any advise please Pixion?

----------


## Därkness

> Got a new laptop today, re-downloaded GT, enterd my key and i get the error
> 
> La cle est deja en cours d'utilisation
> 
> Which google tells me this means my key is already in use?!?!
> 
> Any advise please Pixion?


Do u have GT running on another computer dude? Because it is very likly already running or didnt shutdown properly. My advice is try to use it on ur old pc and see if it works.

----------


## neodite

No chance of that, my old laptop (only computer that had GT installed) went pop and is dead. 

Tried re-installing too but no good. Anything else i can try? Obviously i can prove i did buy the key, but have emailed pixon but no reply yet  :Frown:

----------


## Ifarmu

> Got a new laptop today, re-downloaded GT, enterd my key and i get the error
> 
> La cle est deja en cours d'utilisation
> 
> Which google tells me this means my key is already in use?!?!
> 
> Any advise please Pixion?


Here's advice...go to the real GT forums and ask questions -.- 

There's a sticky in the Bugs Section by me...sum it up, you need it unlocked, send me your key on the GT forums found at mmognometools.com

I normally don't read the GT section here honestly.

----------


## timotomo94

The bot doesnt loot for me. I activate loot in Background.

----------


## Därkness

> The bot doesnt loot for me. I activate loot in Background.


Lol? IFarmU just said, one post above you, to go to the actual gnometools forums and look in the bug section. Srsly, theres tutorials etc that tell you what would fix ur problem, as well ppl who have asked the same thing and have been answered. I think its also in the "official" list of bugs/fixes.

You have to bind ur interact and target last hostile (i think, cant remember) to cirtain keys ( I and U respectivly methinks).....

----------


## Pixion

Updated for 3.2.2.

----------


## Stippy'six

ive used GT for a while, but i never got repair to work, but now i really want to make it work. because i can let it bot for along time instead visit computer. but when ive maked repair waypoints, and repairer, and the bot runs, it take a round killing and going to repair, but it use a script, and press " I " and LFG channel is opened.. and it doesnt repair anything, and run back to kill, its not repaired, so its going to be red and stop bot :S please, could somebody please help?

----------


## Barnzy

look for a guide

----------


## Stippy'six

have looked for it, but no guides tell me about that problem

----------


## Bugador

nice bot  :Wink:

----------


## Jekerer

I'm thinking about starting botting on my second account. I'm just worried that if I do get banned, will both of my accounts be gone? Like IP-bann? Or just the one that got caught?

----------


## Sazxo

No IP ban, end of story. Think if one guy botted at a computerparty lol.

----------


## nbk_cord

If someone was botting at a computer party i was at, i would ask him to hit me up with the bot hehe

----------


## Majestic_Clown

great program, started using it and figured it out quickly.
However I cant get the waypoint program to make waypoints.
I purchased the full version cos i liked it that much

----------


## xCry0x

Great bot, only problem is the wait to get forum access, makes me hesitent to buy the elite version because i dont want to pay for a month but have no access to the forums that i would imagine help explain how to use the benefits of elite.

----------


## Shadow11

just out of curiosity....whats the diff between elite and a normal account. Im really considering buying this bot

----------


## xCry0x

Elite version gives you access to flying farming as well as customclass fight books, which basically give you more control over what your character's fightbook does. Its definitely worth it.

----------


## zeryudoo

great bot, worth the money

----------


## Satanicer66

Hmm, Virustotal finds some trojan/worm in it...

Also, would like to ask if You know how to pay with phone for it, cause I tried to do this, entered 5 codes, than my email and notheing really happned, and I dont understnad french at all..

----------


## xxxkilldogxxxx

Looks very nice very very nice

----------


## Shadow11

> Hmm, Virustotal finds some trojan/worm in it...
> 
> Also, would like to ask if You know how to pay with phone for it, cause I tried to do this, entered 5 codes, than my email and notheing really happned, and I dont understnad french at all..


Just for the record i've been using this program and its awesome...haven't found a real virus or worm. And i suggest you pay with paypal its much MUCH easier.

----------


## FEUP

Anyone can review the farming mode of gnometools?

thanks in advance.

----------


## googlebee

it isn't working atm.

----------


## sharkerzz

pretty nice  :Smile:  but still wow-robot nr.1 for me

----------


## googlebee

The forums are offline. You cant update the bot. Not exactly sure wtf is going on with Gnometools atm.

----------


## Runnarss

Pixion what is the problem?... can't bot :/ Instead of starting the bot it open a CMD window that mess up my Explorer.exe

----------


## Naxor

i was about to try this bot, but i had a hard time to get it going..  :Frown: 
well, i managed to get it runing for a while.. but it was more work whit the program then it saved me my time. :P

Might help to read a few more guildes and FAQ´s then i did, should be mentioned!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pixion

Hello,

It seems we are under DDoS.
Thanks to some guys that love me I guess.
Ok, if I don't afford to fight against it, the BOT will be released for free.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Ok, if I don't afford to fight against it, the BOT will be released for free.


O_O nice!  :Smile: )

----------


## webedgar

hmm...

released for free? are you giving up on the bot?

----------


## wujek_kane

Any way to get it to work atm?
There was some tutorial on gt forums, explaining how to stop it from updating (something simple like just renaming exe), but mine's already downloaded 0KB exe, and I don't really know where to get it now :/

----------


## BUTZER

> Hello,
> 
> It seems we are under DDoS.
> Thanks to some guys that love me I guess.
> Ok, if I don't afford to fight against it, the BOT will be released for free.


Man, don't give in to those ****ers! This is the most awesome thing since glider, we can't afford to lose it!

----------


## billonis

I would like to buy this :-)

----------


## billonis

I get an error when i run it
This one

Une erreur est survenue,rendez-vous sur le forum pour plus d'informations.
Veuillez renseigner le champs 'ExeName' de vortre profil.ini

----------


## wujek_kane

I am still a site leecher, therefore I couldn't PM Pixion, so I have to post it here:

I am very concerned with GT not working atm and I read you suspect ddos attack.

Out of curiousity I have pinged gnometools from my pc and typing ping gnometools.com resulted with pinging localhost (127.0.0.1), which in my opinion means that there is an issue with DNS servers. Perhaps it's just the domain that's being redirected wrong?

Thanks a lot for the best bot I've ever seen and hope I helped even a little.

----------


## bulathefirst

Not that it really matters right now since there's WoW maintenance anyways but for those of you that can't start up the bot and still get the command prompt message do this: Go to the folder where GT is located, then run Update (double click it). It should give you a message in french and the icon for msnmsgs (GT essentially) will reappear. Now just run it and it will work. That's how I got it to work for me atleast. Hope it helps!  :Smile:

----------


## wujek_kane

> Not that it really matters right now since there's WoW maintenance anyways but for those of you that can't start up the bot and still get the command prompt message do this: Go to the folder where GT is located, then run Update (double click it). It should give you a message in french and the icon for msnmsgs (GT essentially) will reappear. Now just run it and it will work. That's how I got it to work for me atleast. Hope it helps!


As I said it downloads an empty file for me

----------


## bulathefirst

Sorry, I should've specified that it only works if you've already got GT fully installed. =X

----------


## Shadow11

is it possible for someone to post the already updated gnome tools up here to download? Or does that not work...haha i accidently tried to update mine and dont have another copy.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

so... you made it for free? :0

----------


## BUTZER

> so... you made it for free? :0


One time payment of 9€ and it's yours till the end of time

----------


## Pixion

Hello,

I won't give up for the moment.
For curious guys that tried to ping gnometools.com, it redirects to 127.0.0.1 because my host desactivated my website, and then made it to redirect to 127.0.0.1.

Today, I contacted them, they will activate gnometools.com.
We will see what happens.

To answer your question.
- Yes, you download an empty file, because the site is OFF.
- No, you won't be able to run the BOT even if you take an old version, because the BOT gets Offsets for WoW on gnometools.com
- If DDoS attacks continue, I'll try to get another Auth Server.
- IF, but I don't think about it for the moment, the BOT is given for free, the BOT will be kept updated for users to be able to run it on WoW servers.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> One time payment of 9€ and it's yours till the end of time


I do not have much money  :Big Grin:

----------


## BUTZER

> Hello,
> 
> I won't give up for the moment.
> For curious guys that tried to ping gnometools.com, it redirects to 127.0.0.1 because my host desactivated my website, and then made it to redirect to 127.0.0.1.
> 
> Today, I contacted them, they will activate gnometools.com.
> We will see what happens.
> 
> To answer your question.
> ...


Mate don't give in to ****ers like barrteg, it's cheap as is, and it's worth every cent. If they can't scrap 9 euros out of anything they'd better stop sitting in the internet all together

----------


## Shadow11

Yeah i agree with Butzer..all your hard work is worth paying for...this is the best bot i've seen...and people should definitely pay for it. Just keep with it and try your best to keep gnometools running  :Smile:

----------


## googlebee

Seems to be ok again. Certainly much much easier to use than wowrobot.

----------


## joachim12

@ Pixion:

I was able to run the bot all the time, even when the site (is) was offline. But maybe it has something to do that I'm an elite user, dunno tho. Anyways keep up the great work since I love the bot. I find it even better then glider :P

----------


## kingofwc

yes it's a very nice bot, but for some reason their english forum aint up and i can't download it, even when i translate the page it makes me relog, then I go to the french forum and can't speak french to know wer to download it.

----------


## joachim12

Well I need english forum too, hower I can speak/write french a bit, but I couldn't even get to those forums.

----------


## joneric

There used to be an Englush forum, but when Gnome Tools fell apart and decided they didnt care about its English customers anymore, it pretty much left us screwed.

Its too bad, Ive been a loyal GT user for a long time, but Im about to go somewhere else, just so I can get some customer service.

Im really upset the GT admins dont care enough about its PAYING ENGLISH CUSTOMERS to even bother bringing the English forums back up.

I USED to be a fan, until they decided they already had our money and now we can all go fck off.

HEY SERIOUSLY! WHATS THE DEAL DUDES? WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO TURN THE ENGLISH FORUMS BACK ON SO THOSE OF US WHO HAVE ALREADY PAID YOU FOR YOUR SERVICES CAN GET SOME FORUM ACCESS?

I have been waiting forever to try and ask someone in English why my bot wont skin anymore, and the best I got on the friench forums was "delete the bot and download again" but I cant, cause there is no link on the French forums to the English bot.

Ridiculous imo!

Would WalMArt or Sears let someone pay for something, then when they came back because it was broken tell them "Sorry, speak French or Fck off!"

I highly doubt it.

SO WHAT GIVES GNOME TOOLS? WHEN DO I GET WHAT I ALREADY PAID FOR?

----------


## Barnzy

I will have a little chat with pixion.

----------


## joneric

Thanks!

Whos Pixion?

----------


## Majestic_Clown

Any news on the English side of the forums/support?

----------


## Sazxo

Nop can't reach it  :Frown:

----------


## Absentum

Alright. Here is the deal:

I have paid the cost Gnome Tools asked me to pay; because I believe I can, at least, support coders this way. As a side effect of my payment, I have started to TRY using Gnome Tools and failed.

So I went to its "official" website to find out it is in French. I happen to speak/write/read in 5 different languages but it does not consist French at the moment and unfortunately. So I clicked on Forums tab, then to English Forums...

... A long wait ...

There are no ENGLISH FORUMS! I want my money back. STEAD! You have an English page for payment but not for support?! That is f.cked up.

I have read through 86 pages of forum posts, ending up with nothing but a headache and loads of YOU saying "GO CHECK ENGLISH FORUMS QQ! COMMUNITY DOES NOT GROW QQ! YOU WILL FIND ANSWERS THERE MOAR QQ"... I want answers; and I want them NOW! Not a minute later, not a day after, not a week later... NOW! Or I want my money back!

Thank you very much.


P.S. : I kept supporting Coders and Designers as I thought they were the ones who stood behind their work and made a smiling face to hardship. Now I happen to hate French people and Coders. What's up with that?

----------


## racelin1

Wow Nice bot ill have to try it sometime

----------


## Nonominator

> Alright. Here is the deal:
> 
> I have paid the cost Gnome Tools asked me to pay; because I believe I can, at least, support coders this way. As a side effect of my payment, I have started to TRY using Gnome Tools and failed.
> 
> So I went to its "official" website to find out it is in French. I happen to speak/write/read in 5 different languages but it does not consist French at the moment and unfortunately. So I clicked on Forums tab, then to English Forums...
> 
> ... A long wait ...
> 
> There are no ENGLISH FORUMS! I want my money back. STEAD! You have an English page for payment but not for support?! That is f.cked up.
> ...


 
There is english forums. They are being DDOS attacked at the moment. Even my key is dead. So don't think it's the end of the world. And seriously... stop turning to negativity to fix this issue.  :Wink:

----------


## Absentum

Alright then; while the forums are being fixed I would like to disturb you lots with my stupid questions. Maybe they might help others in the future as well:

I am really new to this scene and you might consider me as a "n00b" or a "lamer". So if my questions seem absurd to you, forgive me. 

Here I go:

* Q-1-) I have set a rather "circular" Waypoint build, but at some points/nodes the toon ( or the bot if you please ) seems to turn around on itself, considering another waypoint its next (jumping to another part of the circle in the script), cross-pathing through the shape and eventually get stuck somewhere. Should I lower the frequency of waypoints while setting them or is there another problem?

A-1-) Lowering the Frequency of Waypoints helps. If you make the Circular Shape wide enough so that the Points do not intersect with your targeting range, you will lower the chance that you get this error, drastically.

Q-2-) While setting the order of actions in Fight Book, should I write the cast time of a spell into Cooldown bracket if I want to use/cast it two-three times in a row? (( In other words does the script carry along with the line if it fails to execute the action? ))

Q-3-) When the target the toon/the bot targets is "Out of Line of Sight" it seems to get stuck, not moving to the next action in time etc. It even goes extremely out of its waypoints to engage combat and ends up getting stuck. How can I fix this problem?

Q-4-) When the target is dead the toon/the bot goes beside the corpse but does not loot it; it opens "Looking for Group Interface" instead; or it tries to spam an action I am unable to comprehend and keeps getting "Invalid Target" error. How can I fix this?

A-4-) If you change your keybinding to "Interact with target" to letter "I" this problem will be solved.

Q-5-) Is there a shared/public library of Waypoints/Profiles of certain regions/farm areas etc.?

A-5-) There seems to be one in English Forums but since the Forums are under DDos attack I could not reach the library. If we keep patient, we might get to see it, I hope.
*
These are all my little, annoying, n00bish questions for now. If someone answers them comprehensibly, I will try to edit the post to put the answers after the questions so that other newbies can get help as well. 

Thanks for your time then,

----------


## joneric

> Alright then; while the forums are being fixed I would like to disturb you lots with my stupid questions. Maybe they might help others in the future as well:
> 
> I am really new to this scene and you might consider me as a "n00b" or a "lamer". So if my questions seem absurd to you, forgive me. 
> 
> Here I go:
> 
> Im by no means pro level bud, but I came across a few solutions to these same problems as I taught myself the bot. Heres the few answer I personally know, since we have no English forums to help us:
> 
> * Q-1-) I have set a rather "circular" Waypoint build, but at some points/nodes the toon ( or the bot if you please ) seems to turn around on itself, considering another waypoint its next (jumping to another part of the circle in the script), cross-pathing through the shape and eventually get stuck somewhere. Should I lower the frequency of waypoints while setting them or is there another problem?I thought the same thing when I started using GT- actually, what you want to do is set the frequency to 20. Make them farther apart, and it becomes easier for the bot to follow a path, and it stops spinning on itself.
> ...


I hope that helps! Good luck buddy!

----------


## Absentum

Thank you very much Joneric. Your help is much appreciated. +rep

----------


## joneric

Tonight every time I log in the bot, my internet goes LD?

Is anyone else experience this? Ive narrowed it down to being replicable only when I turn on Gnome Tools.

Anyone else?

----------


## Naifas

What about elite Custom Classes. Anyone has some of them that can share with us, so we can take even more exp from mobs  :Smile:

----------


## reldan

hey im new and would like to maybe purchase a key i dont have a paypal any other way?

----------


## achilles665

This is a virus, atleast my security detected it.

----------


## Tyrese53

dsadsdsaasd

----------


## Tyrese53

dsadasdasds

----------


## Tyrese53

sadasdasdasd

----------


## Tyrese53

sdaaaaaaaa

----------


## Tyrese53

sadsdadsads

----------


## vyr

Want this to work so bad but as soon as I get attacked my bot stops casting(mage)

Any way around this?

----------


## Sentello

Stupid MultiBot, in my WoW 2.4.3 Doesn"t working  :Frown:  :yuck:

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Stupid MultiBot, in my WoW 2.4.3 Doesn"t working  :yuck:


"multi bot" ? lmao this bot work only for 3.2.2a live server, if you use cracked version then send it to someone Cracked, not to author of this theme

----------


## pedeg

looks cool (:

----------


## shenster

interesting gonna try the demo

----------


## akspa420

> This is a virus, atleast my security detected it.


Most likely a false-positive since the bot employs autoIt, a scripting language that many antivirus apps tend to detect as viruses.

----------


## Cheater113

Trying this out tonight :P

----------


## Danne206

Cheater113, I'd wait and see what the warden update is about.

----------


## elledan

will try bot first time after glider ban wave)

----------


## [Goshan]

downloaded bot, clicked msnmsgr.exe to update, mcafee gave me a worm warning.

awesome.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> downloaded bot, clicked msnmsgr.exe to update, mcafee gave me a worm warning.
> 
> awesome.


delete MCafee shit xD

----------


## Majestic_Clown

> Cheater113, I'd wait and see what the warden update is about.


where did u hear about this update?

----------


## goldio

look here...

the bot isn´t a worm, it´s really the McAfeeSHIT with a wrong message!

----------


## Majestic_Clown

what affect does this update have on gnometools?

----------


## 59Fifty

Good! +Rep

----------


## 59Fifty

Can u please make an new download mirror on like filebeam or megaupload  :Smile:

----------


## Nonominator

This bot's support SUCKS!!!

The admins answers are HALF ASS! And I will never use this bot again after today. TOOO many bugs not being fixed or updated. 

I went to WoW-Robot and I found it to be amazing. 

Still wanna try and figure out priox also. I think they all deserve a lil trying until you find the right one. 

(Leveling, not farming ores/etc...)

----------


## wowgmgm

looks good

----------


## Sazxo

Agree 100% with Nonominator 
SHIT SUPPORT and SLOW / HARDLY any updates

----------


## pixie12

gnometools is pretty bad
get honorbuddy instead

----------


## wujek_kane

Elite version works great. If you spend some time configuring it, it can gather for hours. Of course it's not perfect yet and has few annoying details, but you shouldn't forget that it's also much cheaper than competition and does basically the same job. 2€ for elite version is fair price imo - especially compared to (in my opinion) overpriced GB.

It's true support could be better, but you must not forget it's author probably has some life as well and I doubt he makes a living off that bot.
Also most of the problems are mentioned on the forums already, or you can easily solve them if you think for a while. However I agree that bot itself could have a better documentation.

Anyways I'm very satisfied with it, keep up the good work pixion!

----------


## metarf

Agree 100% with Nonominator !!!
Lots of problem, no solution, no detect buff, random go away from waypoints, no avoid adds, stupid logic with adds and more...more ...more

----------


## akspa420

It seems to work, to some degree. I initially passed on the first post of this thread, and that was a big problem - I was experiencing problems, like the bot would wonder off on its own. Once I set it all up properly, I got myself a pack of old glider profiles, and loaded them up - it seems to work quite well.

edit: not 2 hours later, I found my test char half way across the continent, not following any of the waypoints it was given. Oh, and of course, it was running into a wall and jumping. VERY useful (not). Nevermind, this bot is broken.

----------


## xpcpro

if you want LIFETIME ELITE Keys for only 20 euros send me pm.

Legal keys, but limited edition! 3 left!

msn:[email protected]

----------


## goldio

gnometools died since a few weeks. No answeres on question...  :Frown: 
no support and some bugs. Realy bad!

 :Frown:   :Mad:

----------


## morgalis

dont think so

----------


## pipiowner

so stil wondering if GT is going to be updated.

If not, can any1 please recommend a leveling bot?

Thanks in advance

----------


## morgalis

Bot is updated and working ok

use custom fb then you have a smart bot.

----------


## Pixion

Updated to 4.67 today.

----------


## Venconix

Hi, I need the GT version for wow 3.2.2a, can someone please help me?

----------


## shanexd

Paid for gnometools and the elite version! and ive waited two days and i have had no sign of any replys from the management their inbox's are always full, Ive tried sending them a email on the email they said to send the "Approval to elite forums and normal buyers" if the inbox's are full and have had no replys for two days. Posted two times on the forums there with no reply what is going on? If all things fail is there anyone out there who can suggest a better bot?

Ive had the same lack of response from another bot called WoWrobot...

----------


## infinity92

Ah, thank you nice  :Wink:

----------


## Gadella

This detected yet?

----------


## Kutos18

using as we speak

dont get me wrong the bot is wonderful if it worked like it supposed to and the forums had more active mods and members that knew wtf they were doing

i bought and have the reg and elite version my personal opinion dont waste your money on the elite its useless only has 2 features you can live without. 

Farming while flying is wondering dont get me wrong but how the **** do you use it?
there are no tutorials no guides no help for elite members site is total mess i dont recommend it at all

----------


## Cori

So how does this bot compare to wow-robot?

----------


## FEUP

> So how does this bot compare to wow-robot?


bad vs bad. you have better alternative imo even pirox is better not in terms of piece of software compared with robot but at least has many profiles , active forums etc, good pvp profiles. Or still better honorbuddy. 14euros/y is cheap.

----------


## sutden

Hey, I've been using the demo now just for fun. Gonna buy the real one soon, just want one thing fixed. If I am a Mage, how do I set it up so that it can cast more than three fireballs? Cause there isn't enough places where you are asked, what you want to cast.
Please respond, thanks alot  :Big Grin:

----------


## sutden

Hey, I've been using the demo now just for fun. Gonna buy the real one soon, just want one thing fixed. If I am a Mage, how do I set it up so that it can cast more than three fireballs? Cause there isn't enough places where you are asked, what you want to cast.
Please respond, thanks alot  :Big Grin:

----------


## xtremesolja

nice bot, trying now!

----------


## lionmairne

works fine for me. can't always rely on someone else to fix your problems. always use macro's in ur set up

----------


## shanexd

I will save you before you waste money and get no help from the service this is a complete waste of time you wont be given forum access and IFARMU's mailbox is always full along with the others this is a joke and fraud to the public please an admin from this site delete this forum thread the service is a joke and nothing ever comes from it i wrote messages to the admins and they are all full on inbox also the other "Email address's" they have they NEVER check! Save yourselves some money and don't buy it look for another bot! This is my experiance and warning to the others!

Take care and don't get scammed!!

----------


## Nonominator

Yup and I was DUMB to buy Lifetime. They aren't going to really update this... Unless they got something seriously up their ass. But Honorbuddy honestly IS way better. 

I wouldn't buy this bot either. SUPPORT and "good attitude" towards it... SUCK!

Close this thread and the site from being linked anymore. I think they are also a fraud.

----------


## Stippy'six

Eya friends, i just wondering, i mean, i did start use mining fying with this bot 3 days ago. i had 234 gold when started, after 3 days i got 11 000 gold. this is ****ing brilliant  :Big Grin:  - btw, my question is, im going to try herbalism botting, but, if i got herbalism and mining, does it pick up both if I bot? or is it just mining or herbalism he will grind? or both? 

- thanks  :Smile:

----------


## djoolex

Can u upload ur profile so we can try it?  :Smile:

----------


## Henessy

This is one of the shittiest bots yet.
I was so dumb to buy the 10$ life-time bot... 

So, save yourself, go buy HONORBUDDY instead.

----------


## vabatta

Where I download the glider --> Gnomebot profile converter?

----------


## Barnzy

> This is one of the shittiest bots yet.
> I was so dumb to buy the 10$ life-time bot... 
> 
> So, save yourself, go buy HONORBUDDY instead.


Omg a girl!!! quick every act all hard and cool!

----------


## vabatta

Okay, this is my problem. When I click on button "Start" it say:
Null Process Handle


{RED CROSS} The Process handle obtained is null.


And:
ERROR


GnomeTools could'nt find in game coords!

Then:
INFO


Focus the window where you want to BOT...

How I fix this problem?

----------


## Pixion

Run as admin.

----------


## xcrossover25x

This is the worst bot on the market ATM.

If your keys get locked, you're out 15$.

If you have a problem running the bot, your out 15$.

You won't be able to get forum access, 15$ gone.

These admins are complete shit and don't give a damn about there product.

.01/10 rating.

----------


## danky

Ive been trying to get my key unlocked now for 4 days with no responce. I hope I hear from someone soon. =(

----------


## Därkness

> Ive been trying to get my key unlocked now for 4 days with no responce. I hope I hear from someone soon. =(


Yer it seems IFarmU has gone on holidays or something, and he was the only person on the english forum who could unlock keys :S. Im actualy still using this bot btw its running my pally right now, works fine if not as good as gatherbuddy or pirox if you can actualy get the key unlocked. You might want to try the french forums or something, goodluck dude.

----------


## danky

> Yer it seems IFarmU has gone on holidays or something, and he was the only person on the english forum who could unlock keys :S. Im actualy still using this bot btw its running my pally right now, works fine if not as good as gatherbuddy or pirox if you can actualy get the key unlocked. You might want to try the french forums or something, goodluck dude.


Thanks alot!!! Ill give it a shot.

----------


## DarkMage2303

I tried this bot awhile ago, I never was able to get it to work.

----------


## illenda

It might be a silly question, but will it be compatible with 2.4.3 ;>?

----------


## ERAsor1983

I used it.. along time ago.. still have my account and the GnomeTool Account. right now im not using it, because its about time Blizz is searching for it  :Big Grin:  wait for the Banwave

----------


## ERAsor1983

oh and the Prog is really hard to understand.. but after a while easy going.. and still learning :P

----------


## GriffinB

very nice im going i gave up on the bot i was workin on

----------


## kayzer007

Yes, this bot is not a perfect bot, a lot of things suxx, but you can say what you want, this bot works.

I've got 10 toons lvl80, all were "boted" with Gnometools and i've never had really big problems to make it work like i want.

This bot make your toon kill monsters, repair, farm with flying mount, isn't it enough ?

Yes the admin is afk all the time but the bot works so learn to use and go farm  :Wink: 

Sorry for my poor english, i'm a frog  :Smile:

----------


## danky

Cant use it if my key is locked and noone will unlock it........

----------


## danky

Still waiting. Hope I can lvl my dr00d soon.

----------


## Haugli92

is GT improved ?

----------


## Pixion

The BOT has been updated for WoW 3.3.2 version client.

----------


## wujek_kane

Elite gathering doesn't work atm. It just runs straight forward.

----------


## Pixion

Thanks for the feedback, will fix it.

----------


## wujek_kane

It's great to have such fast support, please let us know when it's fixed  :Smile:

----------


## Pixion

It should be OK now.
Same as before patch, just restart GT.

----------


## Chamanix

Salut, jvoulais juste te demander avant de l'acheter, ça fonctionne comment quand un autre joueur a déjà l'aggro d'un mob ? Et quand c'est qqun du groupe ? (parrainage) Merci !

----------


## Chamanix

Ah aussi, qu'apporte le mode élite ? C'est expliqué nul part (enfin j'ai pas trouvé). Merci !

----------


## Pixion

Le BOT ne gère pas les groupes.
Et donc, si un joueur attaque un mob, le BOT va simplement passer son chemin.

Pour le mode ELITE :
- CustomClasses
- Farm en monture volante

----------


## wujek_kane

> It should be OK now.
> Same as before patch, just restart GT.


great job! thank you!

----------


## Shorter

sounds interesting bro keep up !

----------


## danky

Getting an error after running the bot for a bit. Seems to be random, sometimes 15min in and sometimes just a couple mins running. Anyone having the same problem? Pretty sure its the patch, but was thinking it might be the profile I'm running.

----------


## 'ShroomsofJesus

You shouldn't have added an english translation, keep it french!
Force people to pay for your bot AND force them to learn French :$
Nice bot, looks good and secure.
+rep

----------


## willtron3000

> You shouldn't have added an english translation, keep it french!
> force them to learn French :$
> 
> +rep


...if french is so great why are you typing in English?

----------


## bigboyinlove

I'm very hesitant to use this so far. Has anyone had any problems with it etc? I'm hoping to find a solution for farming mines and herbs...and this looks quit promising.

----------


## malik8u

Anyone had any problems with Blizz on this bot? Just like the above, I need an alternative to safe, non-injecting bot that doesn't put a red flag up with Warden.

----------


## Líz

Would also like to know how it works and if its easy detected. Having my mind to start bot again  :Smile:

----------


## rayon

Can anyone help me? i always get same error_says that cant find coords in game...help me please  :Frown: 




i dont understand i converted glider profiles did everything right and dont work  :Frown:

----------


## Pixion

@rayon > Run the BOT as admin.
The BOT isn't detected by Warden currently.

----------


## rayon

i run the bot as admin but still doing the same

----------


## Pixion

The BOT only run with officials servers.
Switch off your AV that could block it.

----------


## jiminizer

It's a pretty big request, but would it be possible to add the functionality for user made modules? For example, if the bot were open source I'd add the option to make trips to the mailbox - while I realise that's impossible as it would stop you making money from the bot, if modules could be made for it, the core of the bot would remain and could be paid for but there would be more functionality to extend it and add value.

Just my 2 cents anyway, thanks for a great bot!

----------


## kage

My avast found virus in your program would you mind explaining why

----------


## Därkness

> My avast found virus in your program would you mind explaining why


False positive ^^

----------


## Nick9k1

Looks like pocket gnome

----------


## bojanis

does it work on private servers?

----------


## wujek_kane

In general it works in 3.3.3 except it doesnt see target's HP nor player's HP.
Awaiting update  :Wink:

----------


## Farlos

I can get it running around fine, although it cannot fight.. It starts the fight but then doesn't continue through the fightbook. I have had it working fine for the last two weeks and the only change has been the 3.3.3 patch. Anyone else had similar problems?

----------


## Pixion

It's under update.
I'll tell you here when it's done.

----------


## Pixion

Updated.
Let me know if you've got any problem.

----------


## dethter

Pixion, if your looking for a forum admin for your English forums I can help get rid of all the spammers who are destroying the English forums.

----------


## delis7

i am still in 4,69, the bot start and go strait till go out for profile this is the elite version i am tallking about.

----------


## Pixion

@delis7 - are you using CTM ?
Did it work fine before WoW update ?
( Are you playing on live servers ? )

----------


## Rayuko89

What I miss in the first post is the actual features. I mean yeah i'm looking at the gifs and i assume with 'Kill Target!' you mean grinding or something, but even though it would be nice if you listed it.
Good work never the less though  :Smile:

----------


## delis7

> @delis7 - are you using CTM ?
> Did it work fine before WoW update ?
> ( Are you playing on live servers ? )


yes
yes
yes
and i use windows 7 64 and i run both wow and bot as administrator if this help you m8.

----------


## syndicate2130

Same, works fine for my w7 64 bit.

----------


## delis7

Yea but is not working on me i have that problem  :Frown: 



> i am still in 4,69, the bot start and go strait till go out for profile this is the elite version i am tallking about.

----------


## H34sh0t

The proccses handled reply is null? whats that

----------


## hqrttol

Run Gnometool as Admin.

----------


## HighDeath

This bot working on Private Servers?

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> This bot working on Private Servers?


maybe you try it before asking?

----------


## Denv0r

running as admin, bot flies straight and does not follow profile.
using w7
it worked before the wow update and im using ctm
oh btw its the elite version im talking about.

----------


## deafty

looks good !  :Smile:

----------


## delis7

It is working again for me!!

----------


## meediamarkt05

nice +Rep
works the gathering tool in the demo too?

----------


## twistednipple

Still alive, AWESOME! lover ur bot. earning 1k gold each night of mining in Shola!

----------


## voidex

make this bot for 1.12 kktnx

----------


## kerigme

Looks damn great! thx

----------


## duality32

Would be nice to read the other half of the conversation in english, CBF translating

----------


## chilito

bot is broken now. english website is down (dev upkeeps french forum but doesnt care for english speaking customers) before the english forum went down it was flodded with spam which never got removed (ex. dev care nothing for his english customers)

----------


## cab0747

Yea, the bot seems to be dead now. Currently getting an error that reads: "Windows can no access the file path or device...". Since the forums are down, anyone here know what is going on?

----------


## Därkness

> Yea, the bot seems to be dead now. Currently getting an error that reads: "Windows can no access the file path or device...". Since the forums are down, anyone here know what is going on?


I think its probs abandoned tbh... guess its time for that HB subscription :S

----------


## bobo

I paid about a year ago for this bot and it worked great. Stopped using it for awhile because he started making you pay an extra fee to use the "elite" version. Makes no sense he wanted you to pay for the same bot twice. Now that wow-robot has gone to a pay only bot i came back and this bot doesnt work anymore. Whats goin on with all the great bots we used to have?

----------


## cab0747

I figured it was just dropped. I got a subscription to the Pirox PvP bot a few months back. I have been using that for about a week to lvl a DK. It seems to be working alright.

----------


## kryddan

Last night when I was gonna run this bot, my virus program (Microsoft Security Essentials) warned me:
!Backdoor:win32/Bisar!rts, This program provides remote access to the computer it is installed on"

Thing is, I have been using gnometools for a long while now and never gotten any warnings. Had the same antivirusprogram the whole time too..
Anybody else got this warning the last few days? Has there been an update?

Now that I read last pages on forum bot seems dropped.. can the author be so evil that he implements trojans before abandoning this program and use account information to steal accounts or sell accounts to chinese goldfarmers? Im getting really paranoid now, did full scan on computer with both antivirus and spybot but no threats.

----------


## Alexsis31

Virustotal scan of version 4.69
Virustotal. MD5: eb6c84013c5de1ae5a04ca9e9c8eff2b WS.Reputation.1 Generic BackDoor!bfj Gen:Trojan.Heur.GZ.Hr3abCBwncii

looks pretty malicious

old 2.24 version
Virustotal. MD5: e6f86cea3fb2b767412ebaff6637a168 Artemis!E6F86CEA3FB2 Suspicious:W32/Malware!Gemini Trojan.Generic!IK
less malicious :confused:

the first scan doesn't look like a "false positive"  :Frown: 
any explanations?

----------


## Stefanmartensson

AAA I dont think eh

----------


## LilleKriss

I just bought the bot and downloaded it. Now i`m trying ti extrect it to a folder with winrar but the msnmsgs.exe file wont show in the folder.

----------


## lindstedt56

if you just bot the bot that was really stupid of you to buy a dead bot...

----------


## ezqu24

Last release is filled up with worms and viruses, it has been added by Pixion = creator of this bot! Delete all files related to GT bot and be sure, do not update the bot!

----------


## delis7

the bot working in 3.3.5??
not in pc with WOW yet  :Frown:

----------


## olsson818

looks pretty neat, gonna check it out

----------


## wafflicious

> looks pretty neat, gonna check it out


Have you actually read ANY of this thread, or are you just mindlessly attempting to increase your post count? All the posts I've seen from you so far have been completely pointless.

----------


## delis7

Pixion are you there??
any update coming??

----------


## zapper375

downloaded than ran it and my antivirus thing siad it was a trojan =(

----------


## codypendant

> the bot working in 3.3.5??
> not in pc with WOW yet





> looks pretty neat, gonna check it out





> downloaded than ran it and my antivirus thing siad it was a trojan =(


just wow...........
does anyone even ATTEMPT to read anything before posting?

----------


## chaddiablo

Heh, I remember when this was a great bot, then after a patch there were major bugs in it, and after that the bot started to die off.

----------


## Stippy'six

the gnometools doesnt work anymore?:/

----------


## 3rdParty

> the gnometools doesnt work anymore?:/


nup. There is a Version for the latest patch, but I do not recommend using it.

----------


## Stippy'six

> nup. There is a Version for the latest patch, but I do not recommend using it.



why?:/ really been detected?

----------


## Escad

> why?:/ really been detected?


Because it seems it doesn't receive much support and that's never a good sign.
If you're looking for a free grind/gather bot why not try LazyBot? It's on this forum and receives constant updates and has been very well received by users of mmowned.

----------


## Stippy'six

> Because it seems it doesn't receive much support and that's never a good sign.
> If you're looking for a free grind/gather bot why not try LazyBot? It's on this forum and receives constant updates and has been very well received by users of mmowned.


ah, i understand. lazybot. huh, okey i will check it out  :Smile:

----------


## DisturbingEffect

Uhm, my key don't work any more, you dont answear on your forums, any way you can give me a new one? Or do i need to do a chargeback?

----------


## Fruz0r

> Uhm, my key don't work any more, you dont answear on your forums, any way you can give me a new one? Or do i need to do a chargeback?


Gnometools is down. doesnt work anymore :-)

----------


## xpcpro

guys, gnometools is dead now, say greetings to HB  :Wink:

----------


## j[a]son

Sorry for posting on such an old thread but does anyone still have a 2.4.3 working version of gnome tools? Thanks  :Smile:

----------

